# 

## [email protected]

Witajcie, niedawno rozpoczelismy budowe naszego upragnionego Z183, długo zastanawialismy sie czy dokumentowac te nasze dokonania i postanowilismy że tak - bo wymiana doswiadczeń to najlepsze żródło informacji.

*Wszelkie komentarze proszę umieszczać bezpośrednio w dzienniku - prostsze będzie prowadzenie dyskusji w jednym wątku*

Dom miał być niepodpiwniczony, energooszczędny, działka miała tylko 711m2 wiec parterówka nie wchodziła w grę a zatem z poddaszem użytkowym

Działkę kupilismy 3 lata temu, połozenie piekne - 12km od Słupska, przy lesie na obrzezach sporej miejscowości - miała tylko jeden "malutki" minus - różnica wysokosci na długości działki wynosila 2,5m tzn poziom działki przy drodze był ok ale 29metrów dalej była juz o 2,5 metra nizej. Zaczęliśy sypać....









Oczywiście pojawił sie dylemat - czy budowac dom z piwnicą - ale co z resztą działki, jak ja wyrównać, poza tym nie chcielismy piwnicy.
Padło na to, że zasypiemy dzialkę a na gruncie nasypowym postawimy dom na płycie fundamentowej. Forum muratora zostało przetrzasnięte, podstawowe informacje zaczerpniete na temat płyty fundamentowej. Pierwsze oferty z megathermu i jakiejś innej firmy sprowadziły mnie na ziemię. Powierzchnia zabudowy 100m2 a oferta na płytę w wersji podstawowej bez ocieplenia 36tys. brutto w ubiegłym roku, gdybym chciał ocieplenia 10cm cena wzrastała do 42tys a z 20cm ocieplenia - 47tys. za [płytę. Włos zjezył sie na głowie. 
Na szczęscie trafiłem na ofertę IZODOM2000, wycenili mi kształtki z transportem na 20tys. a reszte robót planowałem zrobić sam - tzn, poskładać, zazbroić, zalać, instalacje też.
Ale poniewaz nie lubię wydawać cieżko zarobionych pieniedzy lekka reką - szukałem dalej. Trafiłem na strone ekoarchitekci.pl. Pod ich wpływem postanowiłem sam zmajstrować płytę fundamentową ze styropianu który sam zakupie. W wersji pierwotnej zakładałem styrodur ale .....moze od poczatku.
Projekt płyty fundamentowej przygotowany przez naszego architekta wymuszał jednak na nas wymiane gruntu!
No i zaczęło się....
Dwa tygodnie temu zaczęlismy..... pierwsze wyliczenia były ok....zdejmiemy warstwę humusu na 80cm i będziemy wymieniać. Jak łatwo policzyć 80cm to 80m3 ziemi - przydała sie zresztą na zasypanie dalszej części działki (do tej pory zasypalismy jedynie 2/3 powierzchni) - tyle samo trzeba było przywieżć piachu do zasypania czyli 10 wywrotek o ładowności 18t każda po 400zł za szt. dawało 4000zł plus koparka - liczylismy że roboty ziemne zamkną się w 5tysiącach złotych.
Koparka zaczęła drążyć...





.
Niestety okazalo sie..... że rodzimy grunt o odpowiedniej nośności jest na głębokosci  2.2m - nasze koszty wymiany gruntu wzrosły trzykrotnie!!!




Niestety jak się powiedziało A to trzeba teraz było powiedzieć B.......

----------


## [email protected]

Postanowilismy wymienic grunt a mimo wszystko postawić dom na płycie fundamentowej, aby zatem nie wypłukiwało nam gruntu który został wymieniony dno wykopu oraz boki wyłozylismy geowłóknina o gramaturze 200g, z zakładem około 20cm - koszt wraz ze specjalnymi szpilkami to około 1000zł ale myśle że warto.....











No a jak sie juz to wyłożyło - to trzeba było zasypać......





Piasek był sypany warstwami po 30cm a następnie zagęszczany sprzetem wagi ciężkiej - zagęszczarka o masie 580kg - wypozyczona z Ramirenta - koszt 270zl/doba plus paliwo. Na szczescie trafiłem na promocję gdzie wypozyczyłem ją w piatek i do poniedziałku liczyli mi jedną dobę - miałem ją jeszcze we wtorek ale w sumie za 4dni pracy zapłaciłem tylko za dwa 540 i 150 paliwo do niej. Ale warto było bo sondowanie przez geologów wyszło bardzo dobrze ale o tym pozniej





W sumie potrzeba było ....30 takich samochodów z pełnym ładunkiem









reszta moze wieczorkiem.....będzie ciekawie :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Powoli jakos to szło ale w pierwszy dzień woziła urobek tylko jedna wywrotka a woziła z odległosci około 10km, drugi dzień również jedna bo drugiej nie naprawili - dopiero na trzeci dzień woziły dwie







Mniej więcej w połowie zasypu poprosiłem pania Geolog o sondowanie (miała sondowac dwa razy - chodziło o to zeby w połowie wymiany sprawdzic stan zagęszczenia) - sondowanie przeprowadzili w pięciu punktach środek plus narozniki - w kazdym z nich normy były dwukrotnie lepsze od wymaganych - jak stwierdził geolog jest ubite jak pod autostradę. Wynikało to z cienkich 30-40cm warstw ubijanych zagęszczarką która dobija do metra. Warto było...

W końcu wyszliśmy nad grunt



Efekt - 27 wywrotek w dół i 3 sypnięte obok na równanie, podsypkę i takie tam - koszt 12tys plus 3500 za pracę koparki - Masakra ale cóż.....

Mozna było rozpocząc niwelację i wezwać geodetę aby wytyczył budynek....

----------


## garbus

Co dokładnie znaczy, ze rodzimy grunt o odpowiedniej nośności był 220 cm pod ziemią? Jaki rodzaj ziemi był do tej głębokości? Pytam, bo to ciekawy wątek.

----------


## [email protected]

Do tej głębokości była ziemia, która była nawożona przeze mnie aby wyrównać działkę.

Wracając do tematu:



ponieważ trzeba było wytyczyć budynek jak i wyznaczyć poziom "zero" wykonawca wraz ze swoimi pracownikami w ciągu godzinki się z tym uporali i mogłem się brać za podłączanie wody i kanalizy. I tu ciekawa historia: 
wiadomo że dla koparkowych nie jest to zajęcie łatwe i każdy boi się o rozwalenie instalacji zamówiłem koparkę z ZGK, w końcu kto jak kto ale oni powinni mieć najwieksze doświadczenie w przeprowadzeniu tych prac a juz o połozeniu kanalizy czy wody w drodze to nikt lepiej nie wie.... koparka przyjechała na 11.30 choć była zamówiona na 12tą (geodeta jeszcze mierzył więc musiał czekać). Kopać zaczął o 12tej, po 40minutach stwierdzil, że nie ma pojęcia gdzie idą rury od kanalizy i boi się kopać dalej. Zadzwonił więc do szefostwa - po kilku minutach przyjechał osobiście szef ZGK wraz z dwoma pracownikami - stwierdził, że on też nie ma pojecia gdzie moga iść te rury a na mapy nie ma co patrzeć bo one sie nigdy nie pokrywają z rzeczywistością. Powiedziałem mu, że pokazywała mi pani w ZGK mapę na której był nawet naniesiony trójnik umiejscowiony na głównej rurze kanalizy przeznaczony do podłaczenia moje działki - na co szef stwierdził, że on kilkanaście lat pracuje w ZGK i do tej pory znalazł tylko jeden trójnik i to przez przypadek więc mam się nie łudzić. Jeden z pracowników wlazł do dotychczas wykopanego dołu i na krótkim odcinku wbijał kilkukrotnie łopatę sprawdzając czy jest rura, jak nie było to koparkowy zgarniał jedną, dwie łychy i czynność powtarzali. W tym czasie szef ZGK i drugi pracownik pojechali na druga budowę, 5 minut później koparkowy rozerwał główna nitke kanalizy z osiedla...... syf zaczął się robić w wykopie, okazało sie że pracownik ZGK który został nie ma przy sobie absolutnie żadnych narzędzi bo wszystkie pojechały autem z szefem.... naprawa i wstawianie trójnika trwały 4 godziny.....wciecie do głównej kanalizy zrobili piła motorową..... Koparkowy wykopał druga nitke do wody ale następnego dnia musiałem 3metry dokopać się recznie bo bał się że wode też rozerwie. Woda była na głębokości 2,5metra.....masakra




Mogłem zająć się układaniem kanalizy, najpierw głowna nitka do domu wraz ze studzienka rewizyjną i włazem a następnie mogłem rozprowadzić kanalizacje w domu









Oczywiście sam nie dałbym rady, na szczęście Szanowna Pani Inwestor zechciała pomóc :smile: 





A po robocie.....



Po podłączeniu kanalizy i wody (zajęło to dwa dni) mogłem wypoziomować teren (rurki, łata , sznurki, poziomica i piach a następnie połozyc folie

----------


## [email protected]

I jako się rzekło poszła folia



A następnie przyszła kolej na układanie styropianu - wielu z Was zna pewnie system Izodom 2000 - opieraq sie na kształtkach, pióro i wpust, zastanawiałem się jak połaczyć ze soba elementy obwodowe tak aby się nie rozeszły podczas zalewania. Z pomocą przyszedł wykonawca - okazało sie że jego kolega zajmuje sie obróbka styropianu - zaplanowalismy więc odpowiednie kształtki w formie litery L o grubości 10cm ze styropianu EPS 200, oczywiście przegi wyfrezowane i łaczone na specjalne wyciete ze styropianu pióra - przypominało to boazerię ale tu dwa elementy miały wpust a pióro było wsuwane od góry, wchodzilo bardzo ciasno przez co nie było mozliwości rozłaczenia po złożeniu



Tak to wyglądało, elementy były robione według projektu więc po złożeniu wyszedł obrys budynku, po złożeniu wszystkie zostały dopasowane według rozciągnietych linek, i zakotwiczone do gruntu 30cm dyblami po 3szt na 1m, było to bardzo stabilne połaczenie, nastepnie układałem warstwe styropianu poziomo, grubość 10cm łaczony na frezy, a frezy łaczone na pianke niskoprężną aby sie nie rozchodziły.

----------


## aiki

Fajnie się czyta.
powodzenia.
będę zaglądał

----------


## [email protected]

> Fajnie się czyta.
> powodzenia.
> będę zaglądał


Dzięki, widzę, ze kolega na podobnym etapie :smile:  Wydaje mi się, że różnica 5cm na długości to bardzo dużo....

----------


## [email protected]

Na wierzchnia warstwę poszła druga partia styropianu EPS200 o grubości 10cm, w miejscach gdzie miału iść belki zbrojenia pod ścianami nośnymi nie dawaliśmy już drugiej warstwy styro - powstały w ten sposób rynienki na belki. Oczywiście na przekładkę aby nie było mostkow termicznych.
Tak więc można było zbroić, zamiast wiązać zbrojenie na placu budowy, poprzez kontakty mojego wykonawcy zamówiłem gotowe belki spawane na zakladzie wraz ze strzemionami na wymiar - dwa dni później dojechał transport i wystarczyło wstawić je na swoje miejsce i powiazać. Cena za te gotowe cuda była taka sama jak za czysty materiał (wykonawca zadziałał i uruchomił swoje "zniżki"). Belki mocne - 25x25 górą 4 prety fi12 i dołem 4 prety fi12, strzemiona oczywiście drut fi6 ale żebrowany i strzemiona co 15cm.



W miejscach słupów żelbetowych poszły wzmocnienia w kształcie kratownic



Reszta miała być lana betonem ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym w ilości 25kg na m3, jednak po wykonaniu całego zbrojenia pod ściany nośne i wszystkich kratowinic, nasz Kierbud stwierdził że wystarczy czysty beton B25. 







Oczywiście przed zalaniem, całośc została odkurzona z resztek styro, liści, piachu i innych zanieczyszczeń









A tu zbrojenie pod słup, który będzie podtrzymywał podciąg nad wjazdem do garażu




Zbrojenie zostało odebrane przez Kierbuda i przyszedł czas na zalewanie - dokładnie 27.04.2013 o 9tej rano dotarł beton - zamówiłem 23m3



No i sie zaczęło:



W każdym narożniku znalazla sie rownież gotówka wszelkiej maści



Zastanawialiśmy sie jak to będzie z zacxieraniem bez żadnych podpórek ani rurek ale ekipa wykonawcy która wykonywała wylewkę była bardzo doświadczona - chłopaki zacierali poziomicami ale tak zaje....nie że byłem pełen podziwu







Dziwnym trafem w moich rękach znalazł sie ... wibrator :smile: 





A pod słup poszło dokładnie 1m3 betonu





Beton wyliczony co do metra, zostało tylko tyle co w koszu czyli mniej więcej 3taczki

Czyż to nie fajny widok?





Przez kolejne 10dni dwa razy dziennie dojeżdzałem 14km w jedną stronę aby polać płyte wodą:

Przyszedł czas na ściany - i tu wkracza na scene nasz wykonawca (stan surowy zamknięty bez fundamentów robi firma a wszystkie instalacje, i inne roboty wykończeniowe we własnym zakresie). Udało sie jeszcze bardzo tanio załatwić Ytonga 24cm po 6.60 za sztukę PP4/0,6 klasa 600 - dla mnie była to cena z transportem - polecam - dwa dni temu na mojej plycie pojawiło sie to:









Wyładunek bardzo sprawny, polecam. Jutro ma byc postawiona pierwsza warstwa ale idą burze i nie wiem jak to będzie, teraz relacja będzie sie już toczyła na bieżąco - wszelkie komentarze jak najbardziej wskazane a zwłaszcza licze na porady bardziej doświadczonych "bohaterów w swoich domach" :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## aiki

Ech ja dostawę pustaków chcę umówić na jutro albo sobotę.
A 5 cm to pikuś. Jak tu czytam jakie firmy robią odchyłki to szok.
Ja błąd geodetów zminimalizowałem do 1 cm stawiając pierwsze bloczki na ławach.
Na pierwszą warstwę suporex'a zaopatrzyłem się w laser krzyżowy więc chyba będzie wszystko ok.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ech ja dostawę pustaków chcę umówić na jutro albo sobotę.
> A 5 cm to pikuś. Jak tu czytam jakie firmy robią odchyłki to szok.
> Ja błąd geodetów zminimalizowałem do 1 cm stawiając pierwsze bloczki na ławach.
> Na pierwszą warstwę suporex'a zaopatrzyłem się w laser krzyżowy więc chyba będzie wszystko ok.


U mnie wyszło 0,5cm i wykonawca trochę kręcił głową, u mnie pierwsza warstwa jutro, ale chłopaki jadą niwelatorem optycznym takim jak geodeci wiec tez powinnom byc ok. Stawiasz z prefabetu? mój wykonawca wlasnie stawia jedną budowę z prefabetu osława - różnice w szerokości bloczków dochodzą do 1,5cm dlatego zdecydowałem sie na ytonga, zresztą w takiej cenie to nawet u siebie nie dostałbym prefabetu

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

JA budowalem z Prefabetu Lagisza, szary bloczek 24x24x59.  Polecam z czystym sumieniem. Kupowalem w Castoramia lub Leroy Merlin, ceny od 5,69 do 6,17 PLN/szt

----------


## [email protected]

no tak ale to Wlkp - na pomorzu Osława Dąbrowa nie ma dobrej marki

----------


## [email protected]

Dziś murowano pierwszą warste ale w czasie prac zaczelo tak lać że trzeba było robotę przerwać bo bloczki płyneły na zaprawie ale cos tam poszło

----------


## aiki

Zobaczę w trakcie jak tam prefabet wymiary trzyma.
Choć wydaje mi się, że zwykłe to mogą mieć takie odchyłki ale jak do murowania na cienką spoinę to chyba nie bo by reklamacje mieli.
Opiszę co i jak po przejściach

----------


## aiki

> JA budowalem z Prefabetu Lagisza, szary bloczek 24x24x59.  Polecam z czystym sumieniem. Kupowalem w Castoramia lub Leroy Merlin, ceny od 5,69 do 6,17 PLN/szt


Dla sklepów sieciowych też są inne warunki.
Jak np nie spełnia warunków zawartych w umowie to dostają spore kary więc dla takiego liroya czy castoramy to w ogóle wyselekcjonowany towar idzie.

----------


## [email protected]

Dziś ekipa w sile 5 osób wpadła na budowę i zrobiła małą rozpierduchę zeby nadrobic wczorajszy dzień a oto efekt ich pracy:







A to inwestorka w swoim salonie  :smile: 



oraz jej kuchnia



ściany rosna w oczach









W poniedziałek dalszy ciąg zmagań, w takim tempie może za tydzień będziemyu zalewać strop :smile:

----------


## aiki

ech takiego tempa to ja nie będę miał (system gospodarczy w pełnym tego znaczeniu :big grin: ).
Będę sie cieszył jak w tym roku będzie SSO.
Ytong to jednak firma - żadnych wykruszeń i takich tam jak w prefabecie.

----------


## [email protected]

tempo jak tempo, na cienkiej spoinie szybko idzie nawet dwóm osobom, najważniejsze aby pierwsza warstwa na zaprawie była bardzo dobrze wypoziomowana (u mnie za pomocą niwelatora optycznego) potem już leci - a co do ytonga to rzeczywiscie klasa sama w sobie - i spokojnie - mamy dopiero maj a jak zaczniesz jechac na cienkiej spoinie to podgonisz z robota :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Aiki - pamietaj aby kupic bloczki w odpowiedniej klasie dokladnosci wymiarowej. Dla cienkiej spoiny musi to byc TLMA lub TLMB. Zwroc na to uwage, bo dla sprzedawcy "bloczek jest bloczek" a dla Ciebie moze to miec kolosalne znaczenie. Te dane znajdziesz na kazdej deklaracji zgodnosci a deklaracje zgodnosci skolei na kazdej palecie produktu. Osobiscie jakos zawsze wolalem bloczki kupowane w Brico (dzis Castorama) niz te z Leroy'a... niby te same ajednak z Brico byly "ladniejsze"  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Aiki - pamietaj aby kupic bloczki w odpowiedniej klasie dokladnosci wymiarowej. Dla cienkiej spoiny musi to byc TLMA lub TLMB. Zwroc na to uwage, bo dla sprzedawcy "bloczek jest bloczek" a dla Ciebie moze to miec kolosalne znaczenie. Te dane znajdziesz na kazdej deklaracji zgodnosci a deklaracje zgodnosci skolei na kazdej palecie produktu. Osobiscie jakos zawsze wolalem bloczki kupowane w Brico (dzis Castorama) niz te z Leroy'a... niby te same ajednak z Brico byly "ladniejsze"


A jak to jest z ytongiem - tez ma różne klasy dokładnosci czy kazda partia musi sie mieścić w klasie na cienka spoinę?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nie wiem. Ytong jest dla mnie za drogi wiec sie nie interesowalem  :smile:  Podejrzewam ze robia go wylacznie w TLMB i tyle  :smile:  (TLMB ma mniejsze dopuszczalne odchylki niz TLMA). Sprawdz na dowolnej deklaracji zgodnosci.


EDIT: sprawdzilem w necie. Ytong jest wylacznie w klasie TLMB.

----------


## [email protected]

A tak to wygląda dziś:











Na jutro miał dojechac strop terivy ale maja opóźnienie i będzie w piatek albo najpóźniej w poniedziałek więc na chwilę obecną dwa dni wolnego :smile: . Za dwa dni będziemy zamawiać juz więźbę dachową i tu mam dylemat - wykonawca namawia mnie na strugana a ja chciałbym jednak ograniczyć koszty - co wy myślicie o tym rozwiązaniu? Podobno strugana więżba zabezpiecza [przed robakami i takie tam. Dziś był na dziąłce specjalista od pomp ciepła - ocenił że na pompę Sepath z serii caliane na kolektor poziomy ma wystarczajaco miejsca (około 140m2), widziałem tez dzis budowę kolektora poziomego z ich firmy (potem wrzuce zdjęcia bo mam na komórce) i jestem pod wrazeniem - a wycene mam bardzo atrakcyjna - za kolektor poziomy plus pompa plus montaż plus kotłownia plus uruchomienie plusprojekty - 30tys brutto plus roboty ziemne około 3 tys plus wlasnoręczna podłogówka i może uda się zmiescic w 37-38tys.

----------


## aiki

Poszło migiem.
terriva też pójdzie szybciej niż monolit jak u mnie.
A wycenę na caliane masz naprawdę atrakcyjną.
Ja mam gdzieś jakąś wycenę też na caliane ale nawet do niej nie zagladałem- dostałem razem z podłogówką.
Zastanawiam się nad nadprożami systemowymi czy może trochę przyoszczędzić i lać beton w szalunki.

----------


## [email protected]

A ile zaoszczędzisz jak od kosztu systemowego odejmiesz koszt betonu, szalunków, zbrojenia, i roboty, skręcania - nawet jesli mostki termiczne nie sa dla Ciebie ważne to czy warto dla kilku zetów komplikować robotę?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

U nasz kladlem L19 i myslelem ze mi sie rece do kolan wyciagna... fakt ze zapierniczalem z wiaderkami sam. Nie wyobrazam sobie zalewac calego zazbrojonego nadproza betonem. W pojedynke to straszna robota (glownie bieganie po rusztowaniu z wiaderkami...)

----------


## [email protected]

Dokładnie, nawet dla dwoch - trzech osób to mordega - a kilka tych nadprozy jest. Moze się ktos wypowie na temat struganej więźby?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wg mnie inwazji robactwa ma zapobiegac raczej impregnacja drewna.. Moze faktycznie drewno ktore jest heblowanestrugane trudniej jest  szkodnikowi "spenetrowac" ale... ale nie wydaje mi sie aby domy budowane lat temu kilkadziesiac/set mialy heblowana wiezbe... a impregnacja tez pewnie pozostawia wiele do zyczenia... a stoja  :smile: 

Nie dalej jak 2 lata temu Ciotka Gosi podnosila dom o jedno pietro. Czesc jej blisko 100 letniej wiezby zostala ponownie wykozystana bo przekroje i dlugosci byly ok i kontruktor wraz z kierownikiem zdecydowali ze spokojnie mozna bylo tego uzyc. Niczym nie ustepowala nowym belkom, a lat liczyla sobie blisko 100... heblowana nie byla.

Nasza tez nie jest heblowana :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Moze się ktos wypowie na temat struganej więźby?


strugana gorzej łapie ogień... ale gdyby wszyscy myśleli o pożarze na poddaszu - tartaki by padły.
nie szalej - nie szkoda Ci kasy na heblowaną?

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## [email protected]

> strugana gorzej łapie ogień... ale gdyby wszyscy myśleli o pożarze na poddaszu - tartaki by padły.
> nie szalej - nie szkoda Ci kasy na heblowaną?
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet



szkoda, rozważałem tylko propozycję wykonawcy - dzis odmówiłem struganej, w sumie nie będa przeciez widoczne nawet na zewnątrz belki bo będzie podbitka, brałem pod uwage własnie własciwości ppoż - dzięki za radę. Różnica w cenie dośc spora bo struganie 140/m3

----------


## [email protected]

W oczekiwaniu na dostawę stropu postanowiłem załatwić sprawę odprowadzania wody deszczowej. Zapytacie - co tu załatwiać? Przecież wystarczy podpiąć się do istniejącej sieci deszczowej i po kłopocie. Niby tak. Ale czy na pewno - żyjemy przecież w kraju specyficznym gdzie nic nie jest normalne. Do czego zmierzam - na osiedlu na którym się buduję w małej podsłupskiej gminie oczywiście istnieje kanalizacja deszczowa ale.... w warunkach przyłączeniowych które otrzymałem z ZGK mam informację, że nie mogę sie do niej podłączyć a wodę deszczową mam odprowadzać we własnym zakresie. Dlaczego? Ano wyobraźcie sobie jak mądra musiała być osoba która projektowała tę instalacje na osiedlu gdzie jest 250 działek - zaprojektowała ja z rur fi110!!! I żeby nie było - to nie były projekty komunistyczne, z czasów PRL ale robiono tak 12lat temu. Teraz część domów już jest pobudowana i okazało się że instalacja nie jest w stanie odprowadzić takiej ilości wody stąd ZGK zabrania w chwili obecnej podłaczać się do istniejącej instalacji. Tak więć musiałem wymyslić jak odprowadzić deszczówkę. Pomysła banalny - postanowilem w ziemi zakopać zbiornik na wodę deszczową ale też w taki sposób aby móc korzystać z tej wody do podlewania. Aby nadmiar nie wylewal się na działkę trzeba było pomysleć o przelewie.
      Pierwsza wersja - tu z forum muratora miałem od jednego z forumowiczów zakupić zbiornik na wodę deszczowa o pojemności 1700litrów z wszelkimi podłaczeniami w dość atrakcyjnej cenie. Mój wykonawca przekonał mnie jednak że 1700 litrów to mało i trzeba pomyśleć o czymś innym. Trafiła sie okazja na zakup poniemieckich zbiorników olejowych o pojemności po 2000l kazdy. Zakupiłem więc 3 szt. takich zbiorników za 800zł. A więc 6000litrów za osiem stów. Teraz trzeba było tylko: dostac się do środka (nie było włazu tylko małe otwory 1calowe do podłaczenia instalacji), wymyc je z resztek oleju, połaczyć wszystkie trzy aby napełniały sie równomiernie, a od góry doprowadzić dopływ i odpływ wody. Proste ale tylko pozornie.
    W zbiornikach wyciąłem flexem małe otwory, każdy ze zbiorników został trzykrotnie umyty środkiem chemicznym do mycia silników w samochodach ciężarowych w dużym stężeniu a nastepnie poprosiłem małżonkę o wejscie do środka i dokonania czynności myjacych ręcznie - na co oczywiście bardzo chętnie przystała  :smile:  :smile: 

Mycie odbywało sie myjką cisnieniową z pojemnikiem na detergent i pianownica dzięki czemu dośc sprawnie to poszło

Z zewnątrz też zostały umyte



A tak oto wyglądały w całej krasie



Aby to wyglądało i trzymało sie kupy - zbiorniki trzeba było ze sobą połaczyć jakims stelażem metalowym aby załadunek i wyładunek tej deszczowni odbywał sie sprawnie. Wymyśliłem takie coś:



Całość została skręcona śrubami a potem zaspawana i zaminiowana podkładem antykorozyjnym (przydała się "kaczka" od teścia i jako stół do pracy  z racji niskiej paki ale tez jako środek transportu dla mojej deszczowni.
Wykonałem 3szt takich stelaży.

Przyszedł czas na montaż w dniu wczorajszym:





W górnej części zbiornika wyciąłem otwór i osadziłem koncówke pcv do podłączenia odpływu a z drugiej strony dopływu (w zamierzeniu ma to wygladać tak - woda z dachu za pomoca rynien i rur pcv w ziemi spływa do zbiorników, przelewami wypełniaj a się one równocześnie - ale w przypadku duzych opadów i braku możliwości opróżnienia zbiornika - w momencie kiedy wody będzie zbyt duzo - nadmiar wyleje się systemem rur pcv w ziemi odprowadzonymi poza działkę (na szczęscie poza działka idzie stary rów melioracyjny)
Zbiorniki wtargałem na auto i zamontowałem pierwszy stelaż



A to łaczniki które połaczyły wszystkie zbiorniki (oczywiście było wycinania i nie takie to łatwe bo ścianki zbiorników dośc grube)



Następnie zamontowano pozostałe i zaprzęgnieto do roboty szwagra który żywicą epoksydową i matami z włókna szklanego uszczelnil i pozatykał wszystkie otwory (zna się na tym bo kiedyś pracował w zakładzie który robi jachty i łódki)





A oto efekt





Teraz tylko zawiozę po niedzieli to na dziąłke i wyładujemy a potem zakopiemy. Lączny koszt około 1000zł i 3 dni pracy mojej i żonki przy myciu.

----------


## surgi22

> strugana gorzej łapie ogień... ale gdyby wszyscy myśleli o pożarze na poddaszu - tartaki by padły.
> nie szalej - nie szkoda Ci kasy na heblowaną?
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet


No chyba że samemu z rodziną - wtedy znacznie taniej ( wiem coś o tym 19m3  :big grin:  ).

----------


## [email protected]

U mnie tylko 8,5m3 ale i tak coś koło 1200zł różnicy

----------


## surgi22

Ja miałem propozycję więźby struganej ok. 200 PLN za m3 brutto, czyli nawet odliczając koszty zakupu struga  DeWalt ( polecam ) przy własnej pracy jestem ok.3500 PLN do przodu  :big grin:  .

----------


## [email protected]

a ile czasu zeszlo wystruganie takiej ilości drzewa?

----------


## surgi22

Sorki ale nie pamiętam dokładnie - na pewno niebyło to 1 czy 2 dni.

----------


## [email protected]

No właśnie i tu był u mnie problem, jak pisałem wyzej SSO robi mi ekipa, nie moga czekać kilka dni aż ja skończe strugać drewno - stąd rozważania - na szczęście decyzja podjęta i zbytnio nie oponowali a u mnie kilkaset złociszy w kieszeni na inne materiały zostalo. Za kilka dni zacznie się równiez kopanie wykopu pod kolektor poziomy dla pompy ciepła Sofath z lini Caliane

----------


## surgi22

Dlatego o niektórych rzeczach należy pomyśleć z wyprzedzeniem ( chociaż sam kilka razy miałem z tym kłopot )  :big lol:

----------


## aiki

> Dlatego o niektórych rzeczach należy pomyśleć z wyprzedzeniem ( chociaż sam kilka razy miałem z tym kłopot )


Po danym etapie zawsze tak się mówi. Natomiast przed to czasami się nawet nie wie, że coś potrzeba i wychodzi to w praniu.
Tak samo jest gdy sie podchodzi do kolejnego etapu - nie wiadomo od czego zacząć a jak się skończy to właściwie wydaje się iż to było małe piwo :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

to fakt, ale też dobrze miec dobrego doradcę który zna sie zwłaszcza na nowoczesnym budowaniu a nie tylko lata 60 ubiegłego wieku :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

No i zaczęło sie - materiał juz na placu:









I dzis robota troche ruszyła:





Przy okazji nastapił pierwszy zgrzyt z wykonawcą - zgodnie z umową miał omawiać ze mną wszelkie zakupy materiałów - i tak w ubiegłym tygodniu zakupił kominy - jednokanałowy plus wentylacja i sam jednokanałowy - oba 8m - na pytanie jaka cena odpowiedział ze jeszcze nie wie bo dopiero wyceniaja ale sa dwa modele droższy jakiś firmowy i drugi tańszy około 30% od tamtego - mówię że bierzemy tańszy bo pod komin bedzie tylko kominek i to rekraacyjny. Ok. Dzis przedstawia mi fakture na 5tys zł za dwa kominy - włosy mi deba stanęły - siadłem na allegro i 10min pózniej miałem taki sam, tej samej srednicy, tylko innej firmy za 3100 z transpoortem - różnica prawie 2000! kazałem zwrócic stary. Potem okazało się ze niby nie mozna bo był tylko dla mnie sprowadzony itp. Mówię, proszę załatwić temat i do jutra dać znac bo musze zamówic drugi komin - trzeba było konsultować zakup i podac cene - zobaczymy co jutro z tego wyjdzie....

----------


## aiki

Nie wyobrażam sobie, że ktoś robi za mnie zakupy.
a 5 tyś za dwa kominy to schiedel w normalniej cenie u mnie.

----------


## [email protected]

Taak, ale ja ze względu na prace nie byłem w stanie tego dopilnować, stąd umówiliśmy się, ze wiekszość materiałów zakupi wykonawca ale zawsze po konsultacji cenowej ze mną - tu tego zabrakło. Na szczęście sprawa odkręcona, wczoraj zakupiłem dwa inne kominy łacznie za 3300 z transportem, powinny byc w poniedziałek.

----------


## surgi22

Wniosek z przygody kominowej jeden, niczego tak łatwo się nie wydaje jak cudzych pieniędzy  :big grin: . Pozdrawiam i życzę jak najmniej takich zgrzytów.

----------


## [email protected]

Dokładnie tak. Przy okazji pytanie- zamówiłem juz brame hormann 3000x2125, złoty dąb, dwa piloty, napęd Hormanna oczywiście, - cena 4450 z montażem. Sprzedawca twierdzi ze normalnie kosztuje taka brama około 6tys. Dałem się skusić ale- czy to naprawde dobra cena?
Poza tym miałem zagwozdkę z drzwiami które wychodzą z kotłowni na ogród - początkowo chcieliśmy zakupic drzwi z pcv tak jak wejściowe ale odstraszyła nas cena - za wejsciowe o szerokości 135 z dostawką mamy 3400 z montażem, a za zwykłe pcv bez przeszkleń o rozmiarze 90 - zaspiewano 2800. W Słupsku znajduje się jednak dość znany zakład produkcji drzwi stalowych KMT. Pojechalismy do salonu z małżonka - tam jest masa drzwi z tzw. skazami produkcyjnymi - a to jakaś rysa, a nie ten wymiar, a jakies przbarwienie itp. Znależliśmy drzwi rzekomo z rysa ale nawet sprzedawca nie umial jej znaleźć - za komplet z ościerzami i klamkami 1250zł - nowe 2100. Więc to mamy z głowy.

----------


## [email protected]

Dziś piaty dzień a ciagle szalują - cztery dni szalowali podciagi, nadproża i słupki - masakra. Wczoraj jak zobaczyłem ilość stali na ten strop to jestem przerażony - belka o szerokości 24cm ma w jednym rzędzie 5szt pręta fi 16! Ja nie wiem jak tam wpłynie beton nawet wibratorem będzie ciężko. No cóż - zobaczymy. Wczoraj zakupiłem okna dachowe - ciężki temat - tzn jak ktos ma kase i wykłada np. 1500 za szt (ja mam w projekcie 7szt.) to ok. Załozenie było takie - okno z pcv, od wewnątrz nie białe a w okleinie złoty dąb, podwyzszona oś obrotu na 3/4 wysokości, kołnierz do pokryć falistych w komplecie - średnio cena około 1200-1300 do nawet 1900. Ja chciałem maksymalnie na 7 okien wydać 7tys czyli nie więcej niz 1000zł na okno. I co? Znalazłem - po raz kolejny zdziwienie gościa od okien fakro który chciał nam sprzedac okna po 1250 - powiedział ze na pewno sa białe a jak nie to na pewno to cena netto. Znalazłem okna Skylight Premium z kołnierzem, U okna 1,4 (lepsze niz Fakro_1,5), w dodatku powyżej 6szt transport gratis - po 940zł - czyli 420zł w kieszeni - huraaa!cool:
.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

daj namiar na tego okniarza? jakies allegro moze?

kiedy bedziesz mial te okna u siebie ?

----------


## [email protected]

Mam już od wczoraj - wwe wtorek zamówiłem około 12tej a wczoraj około 13tej dojechał transport - 1dzień! masamkra. Jestem mega zadowolony z jakosci - jedno okno zostało odpakowane i przetestowane - wszystko ok - póżniej zarzucę zdjęcia ale jakośc rewelacyjna jak dla mnie. Zeby nie było że reklama to namiary podam Ci na PW

----------


## [email protected]

Oto jak to wygląda dzis:





"Narożne" okno w kuchni



Główny podciag



Ilość szalunków jest przerazająca - a ja chciałem sie za to łapać sam





A to wspomniana wyżej belka podciągowa:

----------


## aiki

Z płyt nie takie złe szalowanie.
Ja będę walczył dechami.
Kawał roboty u ciebie z podciągami.

----------


## [email protected]

Właśnie wrociłem z budowy - jak dobrze pójdzie to jutro zalewanie stropu popołudniu - wieczorkiem wrzuce jakies foty.pzdr

----------


## aiki

To poważne zalewanie musiało być p tym stropie że do dzisiaj słuch zaginął  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

No więc jestem-- przepraszam ale wiele się działo i nie było zbytnio czasu aby pisać

Niestety a moze i stety zalewania po stropie nie  było :no:  a szkoda.

Strop został zalany błyskawicznie bo w niecała godzinkę - ale wyobraźcie sobie że na terivę poszło 18m3 betonu - jak wyliczył wykonawca 3,5m3 na samą wylewke na terivie - reszta na podciągi i słupy - niewiarygodne!
Potem tydzień podlewania, w międzyczasie udalo się jeszcze zakupić ytonga 24 na scianke kolankowa i szczyty po 6,6 oraz ytonga 11,5 na działówki po 4,4 - ceny oczywiście z transportem.





Pan bardzo sprawnie wyładował a dwa dni póżniej byly już scianki kolankowe i lalismy wieniec









Te U-kształtki które widzicie - zakupił wykonawca nie konsultując ceny - gdybym wiedział ze to 1200zł - w życiu bym sie nie zgodził - poszla by płyta i szalunek a tak - włos ponownie zjezył mi sie na głowie - plus tylko taki że bardzo szybko dzieki temu poszła robota.

Dwa dni później zjawili sie dekarze i zaczęło to jakos wyglądać a w piatek 21.06 odbyła sie tradycyjna Wiecha:













Obecnie coraz bardzie zbliżamy się do stanu surowego - dzis ma dojechać dachówka - Benders czarny mat. Coraz bardziej zblizamy się do momentu kiedy zacznę samodzielnie pracować na własnej budowie.

----------


## [email protected]

Dwa dni pada - roboty na dachu trochę stanęły ale dziś chłopaki chyba podgonią - twierdzą ze w poniedziałek dachówka będzie na dachu. Dzwonili że moja brama Hormanna już gotowa ale z montażem musze się wstrzymac do czasu kiedy przyjadą okna.

----------


## [email protected]

Dzis jesteśmy po wstępnej wycenie okien z Drutexu - wstepnie za całośc 12tys za 11okien z montażem

A tak wogole to wisi już rynna :big lol: 



struktonit też:

----------


## Łosiu

Czesc

Wreszcie ktoś z moich okolic  :smile:  Tzn ja bliżej Wejherowa, ale zawsze to Kaszuby  :smile: 
Fajny domek Ci wychodzi.
Mam tylko pytanie o szczyty. Masz pociągnięte pod sam dach? Powinna być przerwa na styropian. Chyba że tylko na zdjęciach tak wygląda.

----------


## [email protected]

Szczyty do końca - moja decyzja - nie chciałem styropianu.
Nie ma czasu zeby cos sklecic - albo i siły - ekipa juz dach skonczyla tydzien temu, wyszło super - potem jakies fotki - sam skonczylem juz scianki dzialowe - bo wlasnie zaczela sie metoda gospodarcza - od tej chwili wszystko sam.
Jutro mam umówiony montaz bramy a pojutrze okna, potem koncze dzialowe na parterze i zabieram sie za elektryke. W miedzyczasie podłacze deszczownie.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Co to za płyty? MFP? Jaka grubość? Ile kosztowały?
Wieńce i nadproża zaszałowane pięknie.
Zastanawiam się nad użyciem ich do szałowania widocznego podciągu żelbetowego w salonie i spodów nadproży.
Podciąg ma 7xfi16 + 2xfi12 więc trochę mniej zażelaziona od Twojej  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

O Boże jak długo mnie tu nie było :big grin: 

To są skutki budowy samemu. Rano do pracy, potem od razu na budowę i tam do 22, a potem to juz sił na kompa nie ma i stad mizerne efekty prowadzenia dziennika - a dzieje się dośc sporo a własciwie działo. Ale po kolei.




> Co to za płyty? MFP? Jaka grubość? Ile kosztowały?
> Wieńce i nadproża zaszałowane pięknie.
> Zastanawiam się nad użyciem ich do szałowania widocznego podciągu żelbetowego w salonie i spodów nadproży.
> Podciąg ma 7xfi16 + 2xfi12 więc trochę mniej zażelaziona od Twojej


Płyty MFP wodoodporne gr. 20mm, Całość na szalunki niecałe 800zł. Podciagi, nadproża i wzelkie inne szalunki były z płyt, skrecone gwintowanymi pretami - łatwa możliwośc regulacji poprzez skręcanie i rozkręcanie.

A więc po kolei. Najpierw przyjechała brama - panowie z firmy Pantera z podsłupskich Bolesławic byli dość specyficzni - zażyczyli sobie aby w czasie ich montażu na budowie nie było nikogo :big lol:  Na pytanie dlaczego?- usłysałem - "Bo wtedy gina narzędzia, ktos pożyczył od nich przedłużacz i go spalił i takie tam historie. Trochę to było dziwne no ale ok. Panowie przyjechali, ostro zabrali się do pracy i w 3 godzinki brama była zmontowana - polecam bo było szybko, sprawnie, punktualnie - Brama Hormanna, z napędem, dwa piloty w zestawie dwukanałowe, brama 5cm gruba z ociepleniem. A oto ona:

----------


## skrabi

> Szczyty do końca - moja decyzja - nie chciałem styropianu.


jakiej gęstości masz ten BK? jak jakiejś niskiej to będzie GIT
u mnie szczyty od sufity wymurowałem z BK400 i to powinno spokojnie dać radę, przecież ludzie budują z tego ściany jednowarstwowe

----------


## [email protected]

gestość 600

----------


## [email protected]

Następnego dnia przyjechała ekipa i okna z Drutexu, niestety nie mogłem być przy montażu ani żona - więc kiedy pojawiliśmy się po południu większość okien była wstawiona. Zostały tylko patio które dotarły na miejsce z 6 godzinnym ubezpieczeniem. 
Oto drzwi z kotłowni na ogród - obsadzali je montażysci od okien



a to nasze patio:





i inne okna:







I drzwi wejściowe z firmy wikęd według nasego własnego projektu a własciwie żona je zaprojektowała:







Okna trzy szyby Iglo 5 classic, z ciepłą ramką U=0,78, montowane na taśmę rozprężną. Po zamknięciu stanu SZ mogłem zająć się innymi sprawami.

----------


## [email protected]

Postanowiłem więc zrobić kotłownie bo niedługo miał być montaż pompy ciepła - a wiadomo ze jak zmontują kotłownię to potem ani płytek ani fugi.... na ytonga poszedł więc tynk knaufa jako podkład wyrównujący a na to położyłem płytki, na sufit poszła 10cm warstwa styropianu - siatka i gładż i wyszło tak:









W kilka dni skończyłem kotłownię, mogłem zająć si ę elektryką. Dogadałem się z elektrykiem że kable kładę sam - kuję bruzdy, wiercę puszki, rozkładam kable, obsadzam puszki - on ma zrobić rozdzielnie, opomiarować i wystawić świadectwo.

----------


## byggmol

Witaj jakie masz wyniki OZC? Ja tez myślę nad TCAP 9KW. Chętnie tu jeszcze zairze zwłaszcza jak coś o pompie postanowisz. :wiggle: 

 Wycenę na okna z drutexu miałem tylko 500 zł tanszą niż z Vetrexu i jak na razie te są moim faworytem. Chodzi też o montaż, u nas ekipy robią to na szybko tzn. pianka kliny drewniane i gotowe. Ci co mają w mojej okolicy okna z Vetrexu w ofercie tzn. Jedna firma, to ekipa rodzinna, sami montują z tego co wiem i po rozmowie wiem że zrobią to ok. Ale ja mam czas do wiosny z oknami.

----------


## [email protected]

Ozc od Asolta - 5,2kW wraz z CWU, zapotrzebowanie 38kWh/m2. Ja pompe wstawiam 9KW ale nie Tcap - tylko zwykła - taniej wychodzi

----------


## [email protected]

Zacząłem sam okablowanie, w międzyczasie elektryk zamontował alarm - Satela Versa z modułem GMS, z radiolinią i dwa piloty, 7 czujek ruchu i kilka kontraktorów - za całość zapłaciłem 1600zł a za montaż ....smiechu warte - elektryk przyjechał na montaż alarmu wraz z dwoma pracownikami. Robili 5godzin i wziął ....200zł. Myślałem, że się pomylił ale nie.
W międzyczasie udało mi się dokończyć kanalizę i rozprowadzić instalację do centralnego odkurzacza:









A to moj Satel Versa

----------


## [email protected]

Kable elektryczne zostały położone w 10dni - długo bo tylko 4-5 godzin popołudnia i wszystko chowane w ścianach. Pojawiły się u mnie okna dachowe: na początek tylko 3 szt.:



Od 30.08 działają tynkarze - tynki gipsowe - obliczone 340m2 cena 20zł za m2 na gotowo. Dziś byłem sprawdzać jak to wygląda i jestem mega zadowolony.

----------


## byggmol

Wycenę na Zwykłego Panasa mam w granicach 20000 zl na gotowo z kotłownią ,a jak to u ciebie wygląda?Tcap 3 kl drożej,

 ja mam czas i wciąż się wacham.

A dom masz w pięknym miejscu położony :no:

----------


## [email protected]

Ja za swojego nie Tcap tylko zwykłego wraz z kotłownią mam 19800, miejsce rzeczywiscie urokliwe

----------


## Zagii

Mógłbyś podać namiary na firmę która składała CI taką ofertę?

----------


## czantoria

Tynki gipsowe robisz w całym domu? Ile wyszło w całości m2 tynków jestem bardzo ciekawy bo budujemy dokładnie taki sam dom  :smile:  My jeteśmy na etapie hydrauliki aktualnie i montażu pompy ciepła  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Mógłbyś podać namiary na firmę która składała CI taką ofertę?


"Spec" z Sianowa, w cenę wliczony tez bojler 300l

----------


## [email protected]

> Tynki gipsowe robisz w całym domu? Ile wyszło w całości m2 tynków jestem bardzo ciekawy bo budujemy dokładnie taki sam dom  My jeteśmy na etapie hydrauliki aktualnie i montażu pompy ciepła


 - zewnętrzna - pozostałe styropian, reszta parteru plus sufit w kuchni i salonie (reszta sufitów podwieszana no i wc nie tynkowane bo pod glazure to bez sensu), na poddaszu wszystko poza łazienka i ściankami kolankowymi - łacznie 341m2

----------


## [email protected]

No i woda skończona. Pozostało przebić się z rurą od odkurzacza centralnego z poddasza na parter. Jutro kończą elektrykę - skrzynka już jest prawi wyposażona. Jutro też przyjezdza styro na podłogi pod ogrzewanie. Powoli zaczyna to jakoś wyglądać ale dopiero jak bedzie miksokret to bedzie efekt.

----------


## lukasia

Witam, Przymierzam się do kupna tego projektu i stąd moje pytania - jesli mogę  :smile: 

1. Czy powierzchnia użytkowa 131m2 wzięła się z tylko z powiększenia garażu? czy architekt zrobił to bez szczegółowego przeliczania? 
2. podwyższaliście któryś poziom?
3. Czy rozmieszczenie rekuperatora projektowaliście wraz z projektem czy nie ma to znaczenia?
4. Czy teraz, już na finiszu, jest coś co by Pan/Pana żona zmieniła (zewn i wewn) a jest za późno :smile:   ?

----------


## [email protected]

ad.1 powierzchnia powiekszyła się bo cały budynek został poszerzony o 70cm w zwiazku z tym poddasze również się powiększyło
ad.2 garaż jest obecnie na takim samym poziomie jak reszta parteru (w wersji oryginalnej był niżej) wynikło to z posadowienia budynku na płycie fundamentowej
ad. 3 rozmieszczenie rekuperatora zaproponowałem sam - ponieważ przeprojektowałem wraz z wykonawcą jętki na strychu tak aby powstał strych na którym majac 1,8m wzrostu bez problemu stoję wyprostowany (w wersji oryginalnej jetki idą w połowie wysokości strychu czyli albo trzeba je przeskakiwać albo przechodzić pod nimi. Firma która wykonała projekt rekuperacji zaaprobowała ta wersje zwłaszcza ze w takim ukłądzie idealnie wychodzi czerpnia rekuperatora na jednym szczycie a wyrzut powietrza na drugim szczycie.
ad.4 jedna rzecz - w oknie narożnym w kuchni mamy słupek betonowy w rogu - obecnie zrobiłbym okno typowo narożne bez słupka betonowego - reszta bez zmian.

----------


## Bobek1983

Witam!
Jak Pan rozwiązał przy rekuperatorze sprawę okapu w kuchni?
Czy w garażu i kotłowni pozostawił Pan wentylację grawitacyjną czy podłączona do rekuperatora (tylko wywiew?)
Gdzie Pan przeprowadził przewody z rekuperatora z poddasza na parter budynku?
Jakiej wielkości i z jakiej firmy (model) okien balkonowych w salonie Pan ma?
Wymiary okien na górze w pokojach to 150 na 150?
Ile wyniosła Pana instalacja wentylacji mechanicznej z urządzeniem?

----------


## [email protected]

Okap w kuchni jest oddzielna instalacją nie powiazana z WM, garaż i kotłownia to w istocie wentylacja grawitacyjna, poniewaz przewody wentylacji mechanicznej ida w podłodze poddasza to ich przejscie na strych nad poddaszem jest zaplanowane w pralni - kanały płaskie 200x60 przechodza tam w rure spiro fi150, okna balkonowe PAtio to 254x225 Iglo 5 Clasicc z Drutexu 3szyby z ciepła ramka U=0,79, okna u góry to 135x135 - 2szt, 135x150 1 szt oraz jedno mniejsze w garderobie, wstepna wycene na materiały wraz z rekuperatorem mam na 7500 plus moja robocizna

----------


## lukasia

Czyli garaż 70cm poszerzony i każda ściana po 70cm czy po każdej stronie budynku 35cm ?
Czy w związku z tym były jakieś problemy na etapie budowy tzn czy architekt się nie machnął w obliczeniach?  :smile:  

Nie widzę tego na zdjęciach w Pana dzienniku stąd moje czysto kosmetyczne pytania: 
Czy po poszerzeniu budynku widać w przejściu do kuchni skos od schodów na suficie? które pomieszczenia zyskały po poszerzeniu i czy to były również schody?

Nie zauważyłam aby ktoś z budujących robił dach jak w projekcie. czy obróbka jest trudna czy ludzie boją się że nie będzie spełniał swojej funkcji (podobnie do dachu bez okapu do którego w naszych warunkach atmosferycznych ludzie podchodzą sceptycznie)?

----------


## Bobek1983

Jeszcze jedna prośba... Czy mógłby Pan wrzucić troszkę więcej zdjęć wnętrz?
Odnośnie rekuperatora:
-w pokojach i garderobie ma pan nawiewy (po jednej sztuce na pomieszczenie?) 
-w łazienkach, kuchni, i suszarni wyciągi?
Okap ma pan podpięty jako wylot na zewnątrz budynku z klapką zwrotną, czy jakaś inna koncepcja?

----------


## [email protected]

> Czyli garaż 70cm poszerzony i każda ściana po 70cm czy po każdej stronie budynku 35cm ?
> 
> *Budynek poszerzony tylko od strony garażu - czyli poszerzony został garaż i kotłownia oraz na pietrze automatycznie sypialnia i garderoba*
> 
> Czy w związku z tym były jakieś problemy na etapie budowy tzn czy architekt się nie machnął w obliczeniach? 
> 
> *Nie było żadnych problemów, zmiana zostałą ujęta na etapie adaptacji*
> 
> Nie widzę tego na zdjęciach w Pana dzienniku stąd moje czysto kosmetyczne pytania: 
> ...


Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

> Odnośnie rekuperatora:
> -w pokojach i garderobie ma pan nawiewy (po jednej sztuce na pomieszczenie?) 
> 
> *nawiew jest w sypialni i dwóch pokojach, wywiew na korytarzu, w pralni, łazienka i garderoba*
> 
> Okap ma pan podpięty jako wylot na zewnątrz budynku z klapką zwrotną, czy jakaś inna koncepcja?
> 
> *Wyciąg okapu wychodzi na zewnatrz i w warstwie styropianu idzie aż do szczytu, tam wraca na strych i przechodzi przez dachówki w formie komina*


Ze zdjęciami trochę problem bo jest ich już trochę

----------


## lukasia

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.   
Ostatnie na dziś: skąd się wzięła powierzchnia użytkowa 131m2 (w projekcie 113) skoro po powiększeniu budynku wychodzi na plus jakieś 10m2 po podłodze?

----------


## [email protected]

Z podniesionej ścianki kolankowej - zamiast 111cm ma obecnie 125, a to oznacza ze wiecej metrów skosów jest wliczane do powierzchni - jak dobrze pamietam to 140-220- jest liczona połowa a ponieważ mniejsze skosy to i powierzchnia wieksza

----------


## [email protected]

A wracając do budowy - zakończona elektryka - tzn zostało tylko poprzykręcać gniazdka. Pomiary wykonane i wszystko ok - znaczy sie nie pop...łem żadnych kabli - hurrra. Rozdzielnia też zmontowana. A wygląda tak:



Alarm też sprawny, zamontowana już radiolinia. Poza tym zacząłem już układać wentylację mechaniczną oraz styropian pod podłogówkę. Na razie idzie nieźle.


Inwestorka W akcji:







Aby sobie ułatwić pracę zakupiłem maszynkę do termicznej obróbki i na razie jest zaje...sta







Jutro postaram sie wrzucic zdjecia kanałów od WM, pozdrawiam

----------


## Bobek1983

Witam!
Jeszcze takie doszczegółowienie  :smile: . Okna u góry w pokojach mają 135 x 135 ale otwór w ścianie oczywiście (fajnie wyglądają)?
Jaka jest wielkość okna w kuchni tego frontowego oraz tego bocznego które Pan wstawił (otwór)?
Czy dają one dużo światła w kuchni bo chciałbym podobny wariant zastosować.
I pytanie czy posiada Pan poszczególne wymiary góry po poszerzeniu budynku ponieważ chciałbym podobnie gorę zagospodarować ale bez poszerzania budynku-czy sypialnia i pralnia nie będzie za mała?

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam!
> Jeszcze takie doszczegółowienie . Okna u góry w pokojach mają 135 x 135 ale otwór w ścianie oczywiście (fajnie wyglądają)?
> 
> *otwór był 140x140, okna to 135x135 a wyglądają tak*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bobek1983

Witam!
Zastanawiam się odnośnie wysokości pomieszczeń na parterze:
ma Pan strop Teriva plus rury z rekuperatora plus podwieszenie sufitu- w projekcie jest to wysokość 2,65, ale po przeprowadzeniu wentylacji z rekuperatora plus powieszeniu zostanie około 2,50 czy to nie za mało? Chyba, że ma Pan to inaczej rozwiązane?

Czy na etapie starania się o pozwolenie miał Pan już projekt rekuperatora?

----------


## [email protected]

Rury do rekuperacji parteru są położone w podłodze poddasza czyli na stropie w formie kanałów płaskich, co do projektu rekuperacji do pozwolenia na budowę nie potrzeba projektu, zrobiłem go dopiero 3 tyg temu jak dobierałem rekuperator i kanały. 

ps. sorki ale z braku czasu nie zdazyłem jeszcze pomierzyc pomieszczeń

----------


## lukasia

> ps. sorki ale z braku czasu nie zdazyłem jeszcze pomierzyc pomieszczeń



i wrzucić m.in zdjęć od WM  :smile:   Cierpliwie czekamy.

----------


## [email protected]

Góra - klatka schodowa 6,1m2, pokój nad kuchnią - 15,22, pokój nad salonem - 16,84, pralnia nad salonem-7,52, sypialnia nad kotłownią-17,2, garderoba nad garażem 7,87, łazienka koło 13m2

----------


## [email protected]

A oto wentylacja mechaniczna tymi recyma zrobiona :smile: 













Z racji ochłodzenia które przyszło wraz z jesienią - w salonie pojawił się już kominek. Tego faktu nie omieszkała wykorzystać inwestorka i córka inwestorów i czym predzej rozpaliły:




A to efekt kilku dni układania styropianu (mam już dość :sad: )



A tu inwestorzy przy pracy





cdn...

----------


## Łosiu

Fajnie to wygląda jak instalacje są prawie schowane, a nie wszędzie kable i rurki na wierzchu (choć ja bym chciał być na etapie rurek i kabli  :smile:  ). Dom wygląda już bardziej jak dom, a nie plac budowy  :smile: 

Ten kropkowany styropian wygląda z daleka troche jak lastryko  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Tak jak mówisz kolego - jak patrzę w garażu na ścianę gdzie mam rozdzielnię - to się łąpię za głowę. Dziś udany dzięń - powieszony odkurzacz centralny ale też zafoliowane całe poddasze i ułożona podłogówka w pokoju córki - moja pierwsza w życiu stąd moje zadowolenie bo na jakość też chyba nie można narzekac:


NO I TADAM!!!

----------


## Bobek1983

Kominek z zamkniętą komorą spalania? (jeśli tak to jaki model?)
Bo zastanawiam się czy przy rekuperatorze jest to wymóg...

----------


## [email protected]

Nie jest wymogiem - a ten jest z otwartą komorą spalania

----------


## [email protected]

A oto efekt wczorajszych paru godzin na budowie wraz z inwestorką :smile: 

Garderoba





No i sypialnia

----------


## [email protected]

Zapomniałem dodać że jeszcze pojawiło się to:

----------


## [email protected]

No i podłogówka zakończona - dokładnie jak wyliczył asolt - 940m rurki - mnie poszło 955 - niewiarygodne ze sie to zgrało.

No i mam juz pompę ciepła - zamontowana i chodzi.









Podłogówka odpowietrzona, grzeje ale jak bedzie to zobaczymy. Zawsze się dziwiłem jak ktoś sprzedawał kawałki pexa po podłogówce - kilka odcinków po 20 i 30m. Mnie z całej instalacji zostało 45m w 3 kawałkach.  Ale dlatego, że z projektu asolta połapałem długości rurek w pomieszczeniach i pogrupowałem a potem kupiłem 5 petli po 200m. Nawet samemu nie miałem wiekszego problemu z rozkładaniem z takich pętli.

Ale wymierzone odległości miałem:



Jak doprowadzałem pętle do rozdzielacza to wygladało to tak:




Dolny wstawię później

----------


## asolt

Jezeli możesz to popraw, chodzi o otulinę. W projekcie masz narysowane ze dojscia i powroty do poszczególnych pętli są w otulinach. tak było to przeliczone

----------


## [email protected]

Panie Andrzeju - bardzo dziękuję za kontrolę i słuszna uwagę - obecnie jest tak:

----------


## lukasia

Witam, czy zastosowanie kominka z otwartą komorą spalania + rekuperacja nie grozi zaczadzeniem?  :wink: 
Czy korzystał Pan z porad kominiarza ?

----------


## [email protected]

Nie korzystałem z porad kominiarza. Tym niemniej zaczadzenie przy paleniu drewnem jest mało prawdopodobne.
Przy braku dostępu tlenu (a tylko wtedy CO nie jest utleniany do CO2) drewno po prostu gaśnie. 
Czad powstaje w czasie spalania wszystkiego, co zawiera węgiel, przy niedoborze tlenu.
.... a więc równiez przy spalaniu drewna, wegla kamiennego, gazu ziemnego, ropy naftowej, plastiku, papieru, starych butów, tkanin, skór, gumy, słomy, .......... i prakycznie wszystkiego, co da sie spalić.

Tak więc jeśli cokolwiek spalamy,musimy dostarczać wymaganą ilość tlenu (powietrza) do spalania.

A ja nad kominkiem mam nawiew rekuperacji czyli dostarczam odpowiednią ilość powietrza do spalenia - warunek - nigdy nie zamykać do końca dostępu powietrza.

----------


## [email protected]

Poza tym ma byc palony tylko okazjonalnie bez spelniania zadnej funkcji grzewczej. Ale w planie na wszelki wypadek jest czujka.

Moja wentylacja jest typem wentylacji mechanicznej zrównoważonej czyli nawiew powietrza równoważy ilość powietrza wywiewanego a przy takim typie instalacji przepisy zezwalają na montaż kominka z otwartą komorą spalania.

----------


## lukasia

Jeżeli jest Pan pewien że rekuperator nie wyciągnie więcej powietrza niż potrzeba do spalania drewna w taki sposób aby nie było emisji CO, to znaczy że może być. 
Rozmawialiśmy z facetem od reku i powiedział, że nie powinno się stosować kominka  z otwartą komorą spalania  - cały sens rekuperacji czyli szczelności domu i wymiany ciepła traci tutaj sens. Jeżeli chodzi o bezpieczeństwo, to przy złym doborze parametrów można nawet zatrzymać ciąg w kominie co doprowadzi do emisji CO. W domach jednorodzinnych nawet wentylatorki w łazienkach są "nielegalne" bo mogą spowodować wsteczne ciągi w piecach dlatego dobrze mieć kominiarza pod ręką.

PS  Kupiliśmy projekt z183. Planujemy reku + podłogówka + ogrzewanie gazowe. Będziemy się podpierać Państwa dziennikiem :smile: 

Jakie macie (planujecie mieć) wysokości na gotowo na dole i górze?

----------


## Bobek1983

Lukasia- jaką masz wycenę na rekuperację z instalacją dla Z183 (jaki rekuperator w zestawie)? Dostałem 3 wyceny i zaczynają się od 12 tys - 29 tys.
Też martwię się, że jak wsadzę pod sufit na parterze rury z rekuperacji to będę miał wysokość 250 cm (dlatego zastosuje strop monolityczny żeby zyskać na wysokości).
Dodatkowo ja zostawiam oryginalny wygląd domu z zewnątrz tzn daszki po obu stronach oraz wielkość dachu(chce zastosować dachówkę płaską + nadbitkę - minusem jest fakt, że daszki uniemożliwiają montaż rolet). Zamiast okna pojedynczego balkonowego w salonie chce wsadzić okno 125 wysokości x 180 długości.

----------


## [email protected]

> .....cały sens rekuperacji czyli szczelności domu i wymiany ciepła traci tutaj sens...


Pozwolę sobie nie zgodzic się z tym stwierdzeniem - skoro palenie bedzie okazyjne - moze kilka razy w miesiacu - w pozostałym czasie dolot powietrza bedzie zamkniety - to co tu traci sens - rozumiem ze jesli jest garaz w bryle to traci sens wentylacja mechaniczna? dlaczego? przeciez w garazu bedzie wentylacja grawitacyjna a czasami bede otwierał drzwi do garazu jak bede wchodził - wtedy cały system reku sie rozszczelni..... kompletna bzdura

Przypominam ze u mnie kominek nie spełnia zadnej powtarzam ŻADNEJ funkcji grzewczej - jest tylko rekraacyjny!!!

Przepraszam ale mam inne zdanie - jesli zasiegacie opinii specjalistów - to spytajcie kilku - ja nigdy nie polegam na opinii jednej osoby - zawsze pytam i sprawdzam kilka źródeł.

Na parterze wysokośc 2,69 na poddaszu 2,6 ale jutro sprawdze na pewno

----------


## lukasia

Oczywiście nie wiemy wszystkiego i absolutnie nie chcemy krytykować ale chcieliśmy zwrócić uwagę. 
Na razie mieliśmy wstępne rozmowy bo łopatę wbijamy dopiero na wiosnę.
Bobek, wstępnie reku Zender około 16tys z materiałem i robocizną, system mieszany kanałów.

----------


## Bobek1983

Większość kominków posiada szczelne doprowadzenie powietrza do paleniska więc rekuperacja nie powinna mieć wpływu. Łatwiej jest pobrać powietrze z rury o dużej średnicy niż z pomieszczenia. Budowę też rozpoczynam na wiosnę. Planuje kominek z płaszczem wodnym - ale zobaczymy w praniu jaka będzie różnica cenowa.
Koszt robocizny od fundamentów po dach 42 tysiące (z wykonaniem nadbitki oraz z stemplami systemowymi). Myślałem także o pompie ciepła ale ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny + rekuperator.

----------


## [email protected]

> Oczywiście nie wiemy wszystkiego i absolutnie nie chcemy krytykować ale chcieliśmy zwrócić uwagę. 
> Na razie mieliśmy wstępne rozmowy bo łopatę wbijamy dopiero na wiosnę.
> Bobek, wstępnie reku Zender około 16tys z materiałem i robocizną, system mieszany kanałów.


Wiem, zwracam tylko uwagę na wyrażanie zdania w oparciu o jedna opinię - wystarczy spojrzeć na to forum - ilu użytkowników tyle opinii - ale tylko od nas zalezy co przyjmiemy za pewnik.

Strasznie droga ta Wasza rekuperacja - Bobek - jak masz gaz przy działce to szczerze zazdroszę - ja nie mam takiego luksusu i chyba nigdy w mojej gminie go nie będzie.

----------


## [email protected]

Wczoraj przyjechała dostawa i firma dokonała bardzo profesjonalnego i niezwykle szybkiego ręcznego wyładunku:




Brakujące 25 rolek przyjedzie we wtorek.

Poza tym zacząłem roboty na poddaszu - posadzki schną - a ja mocuję grzybki i sznurkuję pod wełnę





A oto efekt dzisiejszej roboty: samemu cięzko się to robi ale jakoś daje na razie radę :smile: 









O Boże a to dopiero jeden pokój.....

----------


## Bobek1983

Santosz masz może mniej więcej rozrysowane miejsca wyprowadzenia z rekuperacji nawiewów i wywiewów. Czy potrzebne jest doświadczenie aby samemu zrobić instalacje do rekuperacji - położenie przewodów, uszczelnienie itp? Bo Twoja cena rekuperator +materiał jest bardzo kusząca. Jaki był mniej więcej koszt jednego okna przesuwnego patio, które masz wstawione i czy jak na razie się sprawdzają?

----------


## [email protected]

> Santosz masz może mniej więcej rozrysowane miejsca wyprowadzenia z rekuperacji nawiewów i wywiewów. Czy potrzebne jest doświadczenie aby samemu zrobić instalacje do rekuperacji - położenie przewodów, uszczelnienie itp? Bo Twoja cena rekuperator +materiał jest bardzo kusząca. Jaki był mniej więcej koszt jednego okna przesuwnego patio, które masz wstawione i czy jak na razie się sprawdzają?


Niestety gdzieś sie te rysunki zapodziały ale jutro cykne foty to pokaze gdzie wychodzą na parterze, poddasze dopiero bedzie robione, Doswiadczenie nie jest potrzebne zwłaszcza jak ma się projekt - ja zamówiłem z dom wentu gotowy projekt z rozrysowanym prowadzeniem kanałów i dobranym całym systemem - musze to tylko złożyć do kupy. 
Jedno patio około 3500 ale dlatego bo ma listwę podnoszącą wysokość do 17cm nad podłogę i dodatkową listwę wykończeniową u góry - bo otwór był dość spory a okno z gwarancją firma zrobiła tylko do wysokości 225cm, dodatkowo okno trzy szyby i posiada mechanizm wspomagający otwieranie - całe okno zamykanie i otwieranie obsługuje się klamką - zadnego pchania i dociskania przy zamykaniu. Na razie jestem bardzo zadowlony bo sa dobrze wykonane i przesuwają się bez szmerów - bardzo cicho.

----------


## [email protected]

wysokość na parterze - 2,6m na poddaszu 2,7m

----------


## Bobek1983

Santosz czy warto było kupić urządzenie do cięcia styropianu? Jaki to model i koszt? Powoli chce się przygotowywać do budowy na wiosnę i myślę co kupić  :smile: .

----------


## żywiec1

ja myślałem że to jest temat o samodzielnym budowaniu a to nadaje się do działu dziennik budowy

----------


## [email protected]

> Santosz czy warto było kupić urządzenie do cięcia styropianu? Jaki to model i koszt? Powoli chce się przygotowywać do budowy na wiosnę i myślę co kupić .


Warto było, przy układaniu styropianu pod wylewkę rewelacyjna sprawa - kazdą szczelinę mam wypełniona styropianem nawet cienkie między rurami, a przede wszystkim bardzo czysta robo5ta - nie wiem jaki model, zakupiłem z tablica.pl, nowe urzadzenie, koszt 500zł wraz z wysyłką, dwa dni temu sprzedałem za 450zł plus elementy do sufitów podwieszanych dla znajomego.

----------


## [email protected]

> ja myślałem że to jest temat o samodzielnym budowaniu a to nadaje się do działu dziennik budowy


Nie wiem do czego pijesz kolego:
moje samodzielne prace do tej pory:

- płyta fundamentowa
- instalacja elektryczna - okablowanie wraz z bruzdowaniem i oswadzeniem puszek (rozdzielnia zrobiona przez fachowca)
- ścianki działowe 
- kanalizacja
- przyłacza wodne i kanalizacyjne oraz elektryczne do budynku
- instalacja wodna 
- ogrzewanie podłogowe wraz z rozdzielaczami
- rozprowadzenie kanałów wentylacji mechanicznej
- do tej pory ułożenie połowy wełny na poddaszu
- przygotowanie kotłowni do montażu pompy tzn, glazura, fugowanie, syfity na czysto wraz z gładzią, osadzenie lamp
- instalacja odkurzacza centralnego wraz z rozprowadzeniem

tylko mury, strop i dach robiła firma - to o co CXi chodzi?

----------


## Bobek1983

A czy nie warto było też zastosować tej maszyny przy ociepleniu domu do cięcia styropianu?

----------


## [email protected]

na pewno, na szczescie sprzedałem ja znajomemu do firmy wiec wiosna bede mógł pozyczyc a teraz nie mam zablokowanej kasy a licze kazdy grosz

----------


## żywiec1

no stres przyjacielu
przepraszam  źle mnie zrozumiałeś nie chciałem ci dopiec  tylko nie rozwinąłem myśli 
podziwiam i przepraszam 
sam jestem na etapie ścian kolanowych i poza geodetom i kierownikiem budowy żadnych fachowców na działce nie było 
myślałem że to właśnie taki dział ( skróciłem myśli i wyszło nieporozumienie )
powodzenia w budowaniu kolego

----------


## [email protected]

a to ok - dzieki i wzjamnie - a przede wszystkim cierpliwości bo mnie trochę juz jej brakuje :smile:

----------


## żywiec1

Cierpliwość 
tak to właśnie tego mi brakuje 
czwarty rok buduję z oszczędności i mam dość 
ale czego się nie robi by było lepiej 
powodzenia

----------


## [email protected]

Wnioskuję z tego, że masz dość istotną przewagę nade mną - budujesz bez kredytu. Podziwiam  i szczerze zazdroszczę.

----------


## Bobek1983

Santosz ile mniej więcej metrów wyszło Ci instalacji do rekuperacji (nawiewnej i wywiewnej). Zastanawiam się czy nie zastosować kanałów smartflex + własna robocizna. 
Prawdopodobnie wezmę też projekt rekuperacji w DOM-WENT.

PS: wrzuć jakieś nowe zdjęcia z postępujących prac.

----------


## aiki

Też próbuję bez kredytu ale kurcze za dużo wolnego czasu jest.
Pewnie o jakiś kredyt mały się oprę aby większe wydatki (okna, ogrzewanie) podgonić i nie stać rok bez roboty bo kasę się zbiera.

----------


## [email protected]

Jutro cos wstawie zwłaszcza ze własnie zajmuję 
sie rekuperacją

----------


## Bobek1983

To musisz ten temat dobrze opisać  :smile:  - będę czerpał z Twojego doświadczenia...

----------


## geedymin

Witaj Kolego,
szczerze gratuluję i zazdroszczę tak szybko idącej budowy...
Widzę, że jest energia, spryt i wiedza... 
Na prive podsyłam za chwilę emaila, ponieważ mam kilka pytań.
Dziękuję i życzę powodzenia
Maciek z Rzeszowa

----------


## [email protected]

A tak na dziś:













Obecnie robota czeka aż wrócę z delegacji i przyjdą części. Warto wspomnieć, że firma Dom Went - która robiła projekt a właściwie kobieta która się tym zajmowała popełniła kilka błędów - sprzedają rekuperatory Dospela a chyba nic o nich nbie wiedzą. Umiejscowiła mi dwa tłumiki z jednej strony - ale nie z tej co trzeba, poza tym Dospel ma wyloty fi 200 a ona zaprojektowała 150 i nigdzie nie ujęła redukcji.A jak zadzwoniłem to kilka minut trwało zanim przyznała że się chyba pomyliła, poza tym dość mocno przeszacowała rury - zostało mi 10szt odcinków 1,5m rury fi 125, pozostałe kształtki policzone prawie dobrze.

----------


## [email protected]

> Witaj Kolego,
> szczerze gratuluję i zazdroszczę tak szybko idącej budowy...
> Widzę, że jest energia, spryt i wiedza... 
> Na prive podsyłam za chwilę emaila, ponieważ mam kilka pytań.
> Dziękuję i życzę powodzenia
> Maciek z Rzeszowa


Na razie nic nie mam

----------


## geedymin

> Na razie nic nie mam


Kolego wysłałem na adres [email protected]

pozdrawiam
Maciej

----------


## [email protected]

jak pisałem nic nie doszło - proszę abyś podesłał jeszcze raz.pzdr

----------


## geedymin

> jak pisałem nic nie doszło - proszę abyś podesłał jeszcze raz.pzdr


Kolego jeszcze raz podesłałem...
pozdrawiam
Maciek

----------


## [email protected]

coś się z tą pocztą dzieje - przyszło dzisiaj bo widziałem, a teraz jak chciałem odpowiedzieć bo mam chwilkę czasu - jak zaglądam to nie ma. Jak możesz to podeślij na priv na forum. Sorki za kłopoty, sam sie wkurzam bo do odpowiedzi sie przygotowałem a tu nie ma wiadomości

----------


## [email protected]

W rekuperacji zrobili mi dolotpowietrzaz czerpni doreku - fi200,wyrzut od reku na fi 150, dolot z pomieszczeń i wyrzut z pomieszczeń od reku do rozgałęzienisa na fi 150 a potem wszelkie rozprowadzenia do anemostatów na fi 125. I troche się dziwę bo chciałem setki ale powiedzieli ze to za mała średnica. Poza tym w projekcie poprowadziła mi kanały i anemostaty ażpod okna - też się dziwiłem bo skoro pomieszczenie ma 4m to według nich przez całe 4m idzie rura aż pod ścianę szczytową - dla mnie to niepotrzebne wydłużanie instalacji i naciąganie na koszty ale powiedziano że tak musi być. A oto projekt jaki dostałem:

----------


## Bobek1983

Santosz chciałbym się zapytać ile z twoich wyliczeń wyszło Ci metrów ścianek działowych u góry?
Chce zamówić jeszcze materiały w tym roku ze względu na możliwość odliczenia vat-u.

----------


## [email protected]

metrażu nie pamiętam ale brałem 5 palet ytonga 11,5 a potem jeszcze dwie dowoziłem wiec razem 7 palet

----------


## [email protected]

A schody robisz jak w projekcie betonowe? Bo u mnie będą drewniane samonośne - na 10grudnia teoretycznie mam montaż

----------


## gust

Santosz powodzenia w uporaniu się z rekuperacją, obserwuję i zaglądam , tak trzymać!
I trochę prywaty. Pomóżcie  :wink: 
Apropo Ytonga mam zagwostkę. Planuję kupić go na wiosnę i muszę wyliczyć ile mi go będzie potrzeba. W projekcie mam zeby budować z cegły dziurawki ale nie chcę.  Wolę żeby troszkę go zabrakło niż potem zastanawiać się co z nim zrobić ...  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

24cm ytong na mwetr kwadratowy wchodzi jak się nie mylę 8,3 szt bloczka wiec przelicz metry ścian które chcesz stawiać i całość razy 8,33

----------


## Bobek1983

Jeśli pytanie było do mnie to schody betonowe, strop monolityczny. Mam nadzieję, że schody mnie nie zaskoczą-ze względu na fakt iż są bardzo wąskie.
Jakie jest Twoje ogólne wrażenie co do wielkości pomieszczeń? Salon? kuchnia ? Pokoje u góry?

----------


## [email protected]

Matko Boska Dziękuję - koniec WM - i o dziwo działa! I to cicho. Zero szumów.Reku chodzi na 60%mocy a na wlotach około 3m/s przy wyciągu na poddaszu 2,7-2,5 ale na razie problem bo w kuchni nie czuć w ogóle wyciągu a i wiatrometr jakoś dziwnie nie chodzi. Ale jak założe anemostaty to wtedy będę regulował. Ale na razie wsio ok.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Witam mam kilka pytań (na początek) odnośnie twojej instalacji wody  :Confused:  wiem że temat trochę już zapomniany pewnie przez Ciebie ale może jeszcze coś pamiętasz, a mianowicie:

- jakie rury kupowałeś (jakiego producenta) czy do zimnej i ciepłej wody te same czy jakieś inne np. stabi
- jakie średnice przyjmowałeś na poszczególnych częściach instalacji
- model zgrzewarki do rur (ponieważ podobno niektóre nie nadają się)

ewentualne jakieś zdjęcia, może na pocztę priv jeśli nie chcesz wklejać do swojego dziennika, będę bardzo wdzięczny.

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam mam kilka pytań (na początek) odnośnie twojej instalacji wody  wiem że temat trochę już zapomniany pewnie przez Ciebie ale może jeszcze coś pamiętasz, a mianowicie:
> 
> - jakie rury kupowałeś (jakiego producenta) czy do zimnej i ciepłej wody te same czy jakieś inne np. stabi
> 
> *nie stabi, nie ma takiej potrzeby - rury z castoramy - mam na nich zrobione centralne ogrzewanie i do 100st wytrzymują bez problemy (co prawda trochę się wtedy odkształcają ale w domu, do wody gdzie CWU może czasami osiągnie 60st wystarczą swobodnie, warunek - wszystkie przejścia przez ścianki, miejsca zatopienia w betonie itd - rury od ciepłej wody muszą mieć otulinę!- aby w czasie nagrzewania zachować miejsce na rozszerzanie się.*
> 
> - jakie średnice przyjmowałeś na poszczególnych częściach instalacji
> 
> *tuż za licznikiem mam skrzynkę rozdzielczą do wody - dwa małe rozdzielacze po dwa obiegi - do nich dochodzi PP25 - rozdzielacze robią mi dwa obiegi - na górę osobno i na dół osobno - do tego każdy obieg ma osobno zimną i ciepła wodę tzn - mogę na poddaszu osobno zamknąć ciepła wodę a na parterze wciąż będzie i na odwrót, podobnie z zimną wodą. Następnie wszędzie robiłem podejscie rurami PP25, tylko odejścia pod krany, wc, itd z głównych nitek są na PP20. Dziś zrobiłbym chyba od rozdzielacza PP20 a podejścia PP16 - od kogoś usłyszałem żę przy moich średnicach bedzie mi szło dużo wody - choć w to nie wierzę* 
> ...


*Zdjęcia się zobaczy czy w ogóle są*

----------


## Bobek1983

Santosz wrzuć jakieś nowe zdjęcia domu z zewnątrz i wewnątrz. Zamierzasz montować deskę elewacyjną?

----------


## [email protected]

taki zapierdziel ze nie ma czasu załadowac - obecnie do pracy na budowie mam soboty i czasami niedziele. W 1 dzien nowego roku cos dorzuce bo zaczela sie walka z karton gipsem.

----------


## R&K

Witam 

przeglądnąłem pobieżnie dziennik - podziwiam za wkład wkłasny , prace i zaciętość  , ale współczuję nieodwracalnych - popełnionych błędów 

- o coś co nazywasz płytą - wcale nią nie jest - tylko patrzeć jak zaczną Ci pękać ściany w wynik nierównomiernego jej osidania  czy wyginania - kto Ci coś takigo zaprojektował  ? koś to przeliczał ? masz po prostu płytkie ławy  i podłogę bez zbrojenia 

- rekuperator powinien być jak  najbliżej czerpni  - powietrze w długim kanale dolotowym ogrzewa się - przez co mniejsza różnica temperatur i niższa sprawność samego reku

----------


## T0MII

> - rekuperator powinien być jak  najbliżej czerpni  - powietrze w długim kanale dolotowym ogrzewa się - przez co mniejsza różnica temperatur i niższa sprawność samego reku


No powietrze w gwc też się dogrzewa, również gwc powoduje obniżenie sprawności rekuperatora, jednak energetycznie jesteśmy na plus. Co z tego że powietrze ogrzeje Ci się od pomieszczenia którego nie ogrzewasz, które jest odizolowane od pomieszczeń ogrzewanych? Ja takiego "odwracalnego błędu" nie współczuję, za to dopatruję się tu jakiejś próby złośliwości.

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam 
> 
> przeglądnąłem pobieżnie dziennik - podziwiam za wkład wkłasny , prace i zaciętość  , ale współczuję nieodwracalnych - popełnionych błędów 
> 
> - o coś co nazywasz płytą - wcale nią nie jest - tylko patrzeć jak zaczną Ci pękać ściany w wynik nierównomiernego jej osidania  czy wyginania - kto Ci coś takigo zaprojektował  ? koś to przeliczał ? masz po prostu płytkie ławy  i podłogę bez zbrojenia 
> 
> - rekuperator powinien być jak  najbliżej czerpni  - powietrze w długim kanale dolotowym ogrzewa się - przez co mniejsza różnica temperatur i niższa sprawność samego reku


Widzę że mądrzejszy jesteś niż niejeden fachowiec - odnośnie twojego hmm... spostrzeżenia - płyta zrobiona w założeniu jak tu http://ekoarchitekci.pl/plyta_fundamentowa.html - ale ty jesteś mądrzejszy, bo robiłeś płytę z XPSa - myślisz że to jedyny materiał nadający się na płytę? 
projekt płyty w oparciu o odpowiednie wyliczenia zrobił architekt z uprawnieniami ale cóż..... fachowcy sa tylko na muratorze..... a odnośnie zbrojenia - po wyliczeniach zrezygnował z niego kierownik budowy który chyba bierze odpowiedzialność za to co robi - poza tym nie całkowicie brak w niej zbrojenia. 
Polecam douczyć się nieco a nie wytykać błedy ludziom z odpowiednimi kwalifikacjami którzy projektowali i obliczali to wszystko.
Oczywiście od rekuperacji też kolega jest specjalistą i polemizuje nie ze mną w tym temacie tylko z firmą która mi projekt robiła i dostarczyła cały system - ale idac tokiem rozumowania kolegi - pewnie rozumy wszystkie zjedli i nie wiedza co czynią.

Oczywiście rozumiem że jedyna słuszna płyta to xps30cm na chudziaku ale uwierz mi..... sa inne i tez beda działać

----------


## [email protected]

> .....
> - rekuperator powinien być jak  najbliżej czerpni  - powietrze w długim kanale dolotowym ogrzewa się - przez co mniejsza różnica temperatur i niższa sprawność samego reku


Według tego stwierdzenia firmy robią błąd stosując na wlocie przy czerpni nagrzewnice wstępne - rzeczywiście fachowiec z Ciebie....

----------


## asolt

> Według tego stwierdzenia firmy robią błąd stosując na wlocie przy czerpni nagrzewnice wstępne - rzeczywiście fachowiec z Ciebie....


Bład to nie jest, ale firmy nie płacą za energię pobraną przez nagrzewnice, dobry rekuperator poradzi sobie bez nich. Nagrzewnica zmniejsza ogolną sprawnosć systemu wm.

----------


## T0MII

> Bład to nie jest, ale firmy nie płacą za energię pobraną przez nagrzewnice, dobry rekuperator poradzi sobie bez nich. Nagrzewnica zmniejsza ogolną sprawnosć systemu wm.


No ale użytkownik też może "nie płacić", albo płacić niewiele np. stosując nagrzewnicę podłączoną do ggwc. No i w takim wypadku nagrzewnica zmniejszy sprawność reku, ale nie zmniejszy sprawności systemu wm.

----------


## [email protected]

> Bład to nie jest, ale firmy nie płacą za energię pobraną przez nagrzewnice, dobry rekuperator poradzi sobie bez nich. Nagrzewnica zmniejsza ogolną sprawnosć systemu wm.



Tak, ale kontekst mojej wypowiedzi miał być inny - chodzi o to że czerpnie mam od reku w odległości około 4m i dla mnie nie jest to zbyt duza odległość zwłaszcza ze reku znajduje sie na nieogrzewanym poddaszu, zreszta firma zaprojektowala reku w odleglosci 6m a u mnie 4 i nie sadze aby taka odleglosc miala wplyw na ogolna sprawnosc systemu,

Poza tym nagrzewnica nie ma wplywu na sprawność WM tylko na sprawność reku.

A to jeszcze z innej beczki - idac tym tokiem rozumowania - czyli im zimniejsze powietrze wpada do reku tym wyższa jego sprawnosc? cos mi tu nie gra bo chyba łatwiej ogrzac powietrze wlotowe o temp np -5st niz -30st?

----------


## asolt

> Poza tym nagrzewnica nie ma wplywu na sprawność WM tylko na sprawność reku.
> 
> A to jeszcze z innej beczki - idac tym tokiem rozumowania - czyli im zimniejsze powietrze wpada do reku tym wyższa jego sprawnosc? cos mi tu nie gra bo chyba łatwiej ogrzac powietrze wlotowe o temp np -5st niz -30st?


Moze inaczej, im cieplejsze powietrze wpada do reku tym cieplejsze jest wyrzucane, czyli podgrzewanie na czerpni ma o tyle sens ze zapobiega zaszronieniu i nieco podnosi temp na nawiewie. Wszystko co powyzej jest marnowane. To chce przekazac wszystkim TB i ja sie tu z nim zgadzam.

----------


## [email protected]

> Moze inaczej, im cieplejsze powietrze wpada do reku tym cieplejsze jest wyrzucane, czyli podgrzewanie na czerpni ma o tyle sens ze zapobiega zaszronieniu i nieco podnosi temp na nawiewie. Wszystko co powyzej jest marnowane. To chce przekazac wszystkim TB i ja sie tu z nim zgadzam.


Zatem wróćmy do mojej sytuacji - bez nagrzewnicy, odleglosc czerpni to okolo 4m - ile tracę? czy ta ilość bedzie zauważalna w jakis relatywny sposób? Bo ja nie sądzę.

----------


## sly1234

> Widzę że mądrzejszy jesteś niż niejeden fachowiec - odnośnie twojego hmm... spostrzeżenia - płyta zrobiona w założeniu jak tu http://ekoarchitekci.pl/plyta_fundamentowa.html - ale ty jesteś mądrzejszy, bo robiłeś płytę z XPSa - myślisz że to jedyny materiał nadający się na płytę? 
> projekt płyty w oparciu o odpowiednie wyliczenia zrobił architekt z uprawnieniami ale cóż..... fachowcy sa tylko na muratorze..... a odnośnie zbrojenia - po wyliczeniach zrezygnował z niego kierownik budowy który chyba bierze odpowiedzialność za to co robi - poza tym nie całkowicie brak w niej zbrojenia. 
> Polecam douczyć się nieco a nie wytykać błedy ludziom z odpowiednimi kwalifikacjami którzy projektowali i obliczali to wszystko.
> Oczywiście od rekuperacji też kolega jest specjalistą i polemizuje nie ze mną w tym temacie tylko z firmą która mi projekt robiła i dostarczyła cały system - ale idac tokiem rozumowania kolegi - pewnie rozumy wszystkie zjedli i nie wiedza co czynią.
> 
> Oczywiście rozumiem że jedyna słuszna płyta to xps30cm na chudziaku ale uwierz mi..... sa inne i tez beda działać



" komentarze wręcz pożadane" więc R&K dodał swój komentarz. Po co się rzucasz? przecierz 80% patentów i technologie jaką zaadoptowałeś do swojego domu jest z tego forum! . 

Napisałeś że to Kierbud zrezygnował ze zbrojenia,  czy w projekcie miałeś pełne zbrojenie płyty?  pytam  bo pierwszy raz widzę tak wykonaną płytę 
pozdrawiam

----------


## R&K

> Według tego stwierdzenia firmy robią błąd stosując na wlocie przy czerpni nagrzewnice wstępne - rzeczywiście fachowiec z Ciebie....


nic nie rozumiesz - czy ja napisałem że nagrzewnica jest czymś złym ?? napisałem  że centrala Wm z reku powinna być możliwie blisko względem czerpni !!!

firm projektujące popełniają nagminnie błędy - nie tylko  z umiejscowieniem jednostki lale też w projektach wykonawczych  - dl nich najważniejsze jest sprzedać a 95% użytkowników jara się cyferkami - a zewnątrz -10 a mi a anemostatów leci +18 ...

fragment z mojego DB - nioski jeśli potrafisz wyciagnij sam 





> godzina 8:45 
> 
>  WM 10-12% wydajności ok 50-60 m3/h, temp w domu 20,8
>  czerpnia dachowa





> heh...
>  a miało byc tak jak w reklamie...
>  z zewnątrz  wlata 9*, do domu 19*...
>  z domu 20*, na zewnątrz 10* ...
>  jak na razie kanały "górą"...


 


> Konrad czy jest możliwość przeniesienia centrali wentylacyjnej do PG ?
>  nie podobają mi się straty na kanałach a co za tym idzie sprawność całej twojej WM ...


 


> teoretycznie jest taka możliwość - pierwotnie tak miało być  
> 
> tylko to są straty na kanałach z czerpni do jednostki , co nie zmienia faktu że takie same straty będą z jednostki do anemostatów  ?
> 
>  w zimie to będzie na + 
>  w lecie na - bo chłodne powietrze będzie się znacznie podgrzewać


 


> w każdym przypadku będzie na + ...
>  przeliczyłem te dane z fotek sterownika i włos się jeży na głowie ...


 


> tak żeby dodać pikanterii ...
>  załóżmy że mamy dwie dziury..., wlotową i wylotową z wiatraczkami pompującymi 100m3/h...
>  w pomieszczeniu jest 20* a na zewnątrz 0*...
>  przy takim układzie na godzinę tracimy ok. *660w* energii na podgrzanie powietrza wentylacyjnego...
> 
>  teraz do tej samej dziury wlotowej doczepiamy GWC z którego leci w tym momencie 14*
>  powietrze wylatujące ma nadal 20* więc traci te 660w ale dostarczamy z powrotem 460w z rury w ziemi ...
>  strata wentylacyjna wyniesie więc ok. *200w* na godz.
> 
> ...


 


> Paweł ja od kilku sezonów mierze te temperatury...
> średnio z całego okresu grzewczego wychodzi prawie 10*
>  na przedwiośniu jest ok. 7* ale w tedy to już częściej trafia się wyższa zewnętrzna ...
>  różnica w eksploatacji pomiędzy moim GWC a dobrym reku to raptem 200zł przy grzaniu czystym prądem
> 
>  a ... zapomniał bym co do tych temperatur w ziemi...
>  trzeba trochę głębiej zakopać te rury a nie tylko na 1,5m bo potem wielkie zdziwienie że na wymienniku ledwo 0* ...
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## R&K

> " komentarze wręcz pożadane" więc R&K dodał swój komentarz. Po co się rzucasz? przecierz 80% patentów i technologie jaką zaadoptowałeś do swojego domu jest z tego forum! . 
> 
> Napisałeś że to Kierbud zrezygnował ze zbrojenia,  czy w projekcie miałeś pełne zbrojenie płyty?  pytam  bo pierwszy raz widzę tak wykonaną płytę 
> pozdrawiam





> Widzę że mądrzejszy jesteś niż niejeden fachowiec - odnośnie twojego hmm... spostrzeżenia - płyta zrobiona w założeniu jak tu http://ekoarchitekci.pl/plyta_fundamentowa.html - ale ty jesteś mądrzejszy, bo robiłeś płytę z XPSa - myślisz że to jedyny materiał nadający się na płytę? 
> projekt płyty w oparciu o odpowiednie wyliczenia zrobił architekt z uprawnieniami ale cóż..... fachowcy sa tylko na muratorze..... a odnośnie zbrojenia - po wyliczeniach zrezygnował z niego kierownik budowy który chyba bierze odpowiedzialność za to co robi - poza tym nie całkowicie brak w niej zbrojenia. 
> Polecam douczyć się nieco a nie wytykać błedy ludziom z odpowiednimi kwalifikacjami którzy projektowali i obliczali to wszystko.
> Oczywiście od rekuperacji też kolega jest specjalistą i polemizuje nie ze mną w tym temacie tylko z firmą która mi projekt robiła i dostarczyła cały system - ale idac tokiem rozumowania kolegi - pewnie rozumy wszystkie zjedli i nie wiedza co czynią.
> 
> Oczywiście rozumiem że jedyna słuszna płyta to xps30cm na chudziaku ale uwierz mi..... sa inne i tez beda działać


to co TY zrobiłeś z kierbudem - NIE JEST prawidłowo wykonana płyta fundamentowa - nie mowie tu o izolacji - bo Twoja odpowiedz na to co napisałem to czepania się mojej izolacji - nie w izolacji rzecz a w zbrojeniu - TY masz cos na kształt płytkich ław fundamentowych dobrze zaizolowanych (odciętych od gruntu) bez zbrojenia pozostałej części "płyty" - płyta powinna przenosić naprężenia i obciążenia równomiernie - brak zbrojenia dolnego i górnego / lub zbrojenia rozproszonego powodować będzie pękanie betonu i nierówne osiadanie budynku, w finalnie pękanie również ścian - podobny przypadek był na FM omawiany - była to płyta mocno zbrojona ale "nieprawidłowo" ogrzewana i jej naprężenia/odkształcenia powodowały pęknięcia na ścianach 

to że kierbud od czym się podpisał nie oznacza że nie popełnił błędu - to Twój dom, Twoja kasa , Twoja inwestycja !!!
ja a Twoim miejscu bałbym się .... a nie cieszył i jak ktoś jak na dłoni daje Ci konstruktywne uwagi  to Ty tą dłoń kąsasz jak wściekły pies .....

----------


## yendrek3

> Witam 
> 
> przeglądnąłem pobieżnie dziennik - podziwiam za wkład wkłasny , prace i zaciętość  , ale współczuję nieodwracalnych - popełnionych błędów 
> 
> - o coś co nazywasz płytą - wcale nią nie jest - tylko patrzeć jak zaczną Ci pękać ściany w wynik nierównomiernego jej osidania  czy wyginania - kto Ci coś takigo zaprojektował  ? koś to przeliczał ? masz po prostu płytkie ławy  i podłogę bez zbrojenia


Do:* R&K.* 

Nie sadze aby Santoszowi kiedykolwiek pekla ta plyta. Zobacz na galerie wczesniej jak starrannie zostal przygotowany grunt. Przy takiej wymianie gruntu i tak zageszczonym podlozu ta plyta nie drgnie nawet. Pod samymi scianami ma normlane zbrojenie a w srodku plyta juz nie ma takich naprezen. To co w Polsce sie daje pod plyty jest grubo przeszadzone. 

Problem polega na tym ze malo kto potrafi to policzyc wiec ''Konstruktorzy'' wpierda..ja tam takie ilosci stali aby tylko chronic swoje cztery litery i to kosztem inwestora bo za towar placi i tak inwestor. 

Beton sam w sobie ma bardzo dobra wytrzymalosc na sciskanie, na zgninanie jest juz troche gorzej dlatego Santosz nie od parady napier... ta zageszczarka.

----------


## yendrek3

Do: *Santosz*

Santosz dodawales do betonu dodatkowe zbrojenie rozprszone (agrafy)?

BTW Plyta zajebista i podloze przygotowane pierwsza liga wiec nie sluchaj co ludzie pier... za glupoty. 

Ja tez nie mam w srodku zadnych pretow stalowych tylko tak jak ty po obwodzie. Budynek nadal stoi i nic nie peka a wymiane gruntu mialem na taka sama glebokosc jak ty. U mni eposzlo 400 ton piasku

----------


## R&K

a budowlanemu laikowi sciany popękały przez kosmitów ... 


ehhhh


Edit: 
"poprzez kontakty mojego wykonawcy zamówiłem *gotowe belki spawane* na zakladzie wraz ze strzemionami na wymiar"

 od kiedy to zbrojenie  się spawa ?? bo jeśli dobrze kojarzę to dopuszczalne są zakładki pretów a spawy zabronione

----------


## yendrek3

> a budowlanemu laikowi sciany popękały przez kosmitów ... 
> 
> 
> ehhhh
> 
> 
> Edit: 
> "poprzez kontakty mojego wykonawcy zamówiłem *gotowe belki spawane* na zakladzie wraz ze strzemionami na wymiar"
> 
>  od kiedy to zbrojenie  się spawa ?? bo jeśli dobrze kojarzę to dopuszczalne są zakładki pretów a spawy zabronione


krakaj krakaj R&K, jeszcze nikomu nic nie popekalo I nie peknie wiec nici z twojego krakania bedzie  :tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

> to co TY zrobiłeś z kierbudem - NIE JEST prawidłowo wykonana płyta fundamentowa - nie mowie tu o izolacji - bo Twoja odpowiedz na to co napisałem to czepania się mojej izolacji - nie w izolacji rzecz a w zbrojeniu - TY masz cos na kształt płytkich ław fundamentowych dobrze zaizolowanych (odciętych od gruntu) bez zbrojenia pozostałej części "płyty" - płyta powinna przenosić naprężenia i obciążenia równomiernie - brak zbrojenia dolnego i górnego / lub zbrojenia rozproszonego powodować będzie pękanie betonu i nierówne osiadanie budynku, w finalnie pękanie również ścian - podobny przypadek był na FM omawiany - była to płyta mocno zbrojona ale "nieprawidłowo" ogrzewana i jej naprężenia/odkształcenia powodowały pęknięcia na ścianach 
> 
> to że kierbud od czym się podpisał nie oznacza że nie popełnił błędu - to Twój dom, Twoja kasa , Twoja inwestycja !!!
> ja a Twoim miejscu bałbym się .... a nie cieszył i jak ktoś jak na dłoni daje Ci konstruktywne uwagi  to Ty tą dłoń kąsasz jak wściekły pies .....


Primo - mój kierbud jest z polecenia, to nie jest jego pierwsza budowa, decyzje podjął po wykonaniu odpowiednich obliczeń, projekt robił architekt i zaplanował zbrojenie jedną warstwą pełnej płyty, po konsultacji z kierbudem, analizie danych geologicznych - wymiana gruntu była badana (sondowanie i to w 5punktach a robi sie standardowo 3) - oboje zrezygnowali ze zbrojenia. Sondowanie pokazało że ubity grunt mam jak pod autostrade.

Due - jak słusznie zauważył yendrek3 - mało architektów podejmuje sie projektów płyt bo brakuje im oprogramowania - a jak nawet maja to daja zbrojenia w ch....aby im głowy nie zwracać chociaż dane tego nie wymagają. 

Tres - chata stoi od 10mcy - mam tynki gipsowe od 5mcy - sa bardzo miekkie a zadnej rysy nie znajdziesz.

A na koniec - nie piekle sie - ale to że ktoś ma inaczej niż Ty nie oznacza, że ma źle albo że to sie rozleci. Ufam kierbudowi, architektowi i wykonawcy bo długo i starannie ich wybierałem, ogladałem wczesniejsze realizacje, w tym jedna na płycie, bardzo podobnej gdzie ludzie mieszkaja juz 4lata i nic (co prawda gruntu nie wymieniali).

A zreszta - teraz to ja moge tylko mieszkać :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> a budowlanemu laikowi sciany popękały przez kosmitów ... 
> 
> 
> ehhhh
> 
> 
> Edit: 
> "poprzez kontakty mojego wykonawcy zamówiłem *gotowe belki spawane* na zakladzie wraz ze strzemionami na wymiar"
> 
>  od kiedy to zbrojenie  się spawa ?? bo jeśli dobrze kojarzę to dopuszczalne są zakładki pretów a spawy zabronione




To poczytaj choćby to:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...anie-zbrojenia

----------


## [email protected]

> Do: *Santosz*
> 
> Santosz dodawales do betonu dodatkowe zbrojenie rozprszone (agrafy)?
> 
>  U mni eposzlo 400 ton piasku


Nie dawałem nawet rozproszonego, ui mnie na wymiane poszło 540t

----------


## [email protected]

A skoro już tu jestem to trochę nadrobimy :smile: 
Otóż zbliża się nieuchronnie czas montażu kuchni trzeba było się więc zabrać za przygotowanie jej do montażu - sufit podwieszany, gres, montaż gniazdek i oświetlenia. Zacząłem więc od sufitu aby nie jeździć drabiną po gresie - to była pierwsza rzecz do zrobienia. Żeby się nie bawić w jakieś wieszaki postanowiłem do obniżenia wykorzystać profile CW100. O tak:










Poszło dość szybko i w 3-4 godzinki, jedno popołudnie miałem zarys sufitu



Drugie popołudnie i były płyty na suficie







Trzecie popołudnie i wszystko było przygotowane pod malowanie







Narożniki wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne zrobione taką taśmą papierową - super robota ale cena tez niezła



Potem było już tylko malowanie





Jak na dole schło to z teściem układaliśmy regipsy na skosach





W następnym wejściu gres....

----------


## Dziesiatka

Witam,
*[email protected]*,nie lepiej by było zrobić przejście nad oknem z płytą?Lub w całości "L"?
Nie zwracam uwagi tylko pytam.Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> Poszło dość szybko i w 3-4 godzinki, jedno popołudnie miałem zarys sufitu
> 
> Drugie popołudnie i były płyty na suficie
> 
> Trzecie popołudnie i wszystko było przygotowane pod malowanie
> 
> Narożniki wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne zrobione taką taśmą papierową - super robota ale cena tez niezła
> 
> 
> ...



...eeee ... coś ściemniasz...
...trzecie popołudnie....
znaczy ze co: zaspoinowałeś, wkleiłeś narożniki wew i zew, wszytko wyschło, położyłeś gładź, wyszlifowałeś...tak na glanc?

bez jaj... ja tam niby w cuda wierzę, ale nie aż takie :big grin: 
( no chyba że "popołudnie" ma minimum 48 godzin )

----------


## [email protected]

No i zaczął się gres - nigdy tego nie robiłem ale cóż. Poszedł w ruch jakiś biały klej do gresu i podłogówki i zaczęło się:











W poniedziałek - wtorek przyjeżdżają meble kuchenne...

Aaaaa - mamy już dębowe schody....zdjęcia wkrótce.

----------


## [email protected]

> ...eeee ... coś ściemniasz...
> ...trzecie popołudnie....
> znaczy ze co: zaspoinowałeś, wkleiłeś narożniki wew i zew, wszytko wyschło, położyłeś gładź, wyszlifowałeś...tak na glanc?
> 
> bez jaj... ja tam niby w cuda wierzę, ale nie aż takie
> ( no chyba że "popołudnie" ma minimum 48 godzin )



z tą taśmą nie trzeba spoinować wiec wklejenie narożników i zewn i wewn oraz spoin płaskich (tam tez szła ta taśma) zajeło może z godzinę, przeciągnięcie na raz płyt gładzią poszło wieczorem. Było  na tyle równo, że na drugi dzień szlifowanie zajelo mi 20min wiec tego nie licze

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam,
> *[email protected]*,nie lepiej by było zrobić przejście nad oknem z płytą?Lub w całości "L"?
> Nie zwracam uwagi tylko pytam.Pozdrawiam



Nie ma znaczenia bo regipsy układam w dwóch wastwach i dopiero druga warstwa bedzie tak jak mówisz zeby było na przekładkę

----------


## yendrek3

sorry ze jeszcze wroce do tematu posadowienia plyty fundamentowej. Ty R&K widziales kiedys jak sie budowalo domy w Anglii. tam chalupy leza na 1 warstwie bloczka betonowego wkopanego w ziemie i jak do tej pory 90% Londynu ma srednio po 100 lat i dalej stoi i jakosc nic nie chce im pekac. 

Budownictwo w Polsce jest grubo przesadzone i dam sobie reke uciac ze z plyta Santosza nic sie nie stanie bo przy takim podlozy nic nawet nie drgnie. Nie mowie juz o tym ze 20cm solidnego betonu to jednak jest konkretna podstawa w przeciwienstwie do 1 bloczka betonowego.

----------


## yendrek3

> Nie ma znaczenia bo regipsy układam w dwóch wastwach i dopiero druga warstwa bedzie tak jak mówisz zeby było na przekładkę


Santosz nie kumam do konca, chyba nie chesz dac 2 warstw plyty GK ( 2*12.5mm) tylko 1 warstwe i robic zaklady tak aby plyty na siebie zachodzily???

----------


## yendrek3

plytki moz ei pierwszy raz ale jest prosto i to jest najwazniejsze. dobra robota

----------


## [email protected]

> Santosz nie kumam do konca, chyba nie chesz dac 2 warstw plyty GK ( 2*12.5mm) tylko 1 warstwe i robic zaklady tak aby plyty na siebie zachodzily???


Idę po "niemiecku" :smile:  - własnie dwie warstwy regips czyli 2x 12,5mm - tak sie robi w niemcowie - koszt niewielki a duzo mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo pęknięć, cieplej i lepsza ochrona ogniowa.

----------


## yendrek3

o kurde no to pojdzie ci tych GK. szczerze to nawet nie wiedzialem ze tak sie robi ale coz co kraj to obyczaj a skoro niemczaki tak robia to raczej musi byc dobrze

BTW jak juz dajesz ta tasme ''amerykasna'' na narozniki to bardzo dobrze, franca droga jest ale i  bardzo dobra, u mnie jak narazie nic nie peka, zajebisty towar

----------


## [email protected]

Jak planujesz wykończyć cokół Twojego tarasu z bloczków fundamentowych? Pytam bo niezły patent tylko zastanawiam sie nad wykończeniem tego coby pasowało do polbruku...

----------


## yendrek3

> Jak planujesz wykończyć cokół Twojego tarasu z bloczków fundamentowych? Pytam bo niezły patent tylko zastanawiam sie nad wykończeniem tego coby pasowało do polbruku...


koncepcja mi sie zmienila troche Santosz. Na bloczki dam klej i siatke, na to tynk (chyba moziakowy) kostke rozbiore i wykorzystam na opaske wokolo domu a na taras chce dac deski tarasowe z kompozytu ktore beda zachodzic na te bloczki tylko narazie mnie nie na nie nie stac, france dosc sporo kosztuja ok 200zl m2

----------


## aiki

> ...eeee ... coś ściemniasz...
> ...trzecie popołudnie....
> znaczy ze co: zaspoinowałeś, wkleiłeś narożniki wew i zew, wszytko wyschło, położyłeś gładź, wyszlifowałeś...tak na glanc?
> 
> bez jaj... ja tam niby w cuda wierzę, ale nie aż takie
> ( no chyba że "popołudnie" ma minimum 48 godzin )


A może to nie były popołudnia jedno po drugim?

----------


## [email protected]

> koncepcja mi sie zmienila troche Santosz. Na bloczki dam klej i siatke, na to tynk (chyba moziakowy) kostke rozbiore i wykorzystam na opaske wokolo domu a na taras chce dac deski tarasowe z kompozytu ktore beda zachodzic na te bloczki tylko narazie mnie nie na nie nie stac, france dosc sporo kosztuja ok 200zl m2


Ja chce dać z modrzewia ryflowane - niestety nie stac mnie na kompozyt - modrzewiowe sa o połowę tańsze a i tak zrobić z tego prawie 45m2 tarasu - juz mnie boli głowa

----------


## yendrek3

> Ja chce dać z modrzewia ryflowane - niestety nie stac mnie na kompozyt - modrzewiowe sa o połowę tańsze a i tak zrobić z tego prawie 45m2 tarasu - juz mnie boli głowa


Nie dizwie ci sie ze cie boli glowa przy 45m2 tarasu. Moj taras ma 18m2 dlatego chce robic z kompozytu.Myslalem nad modrzewiem i to powaznie tylko raz na jakis czas bedziesz mmusial go malowac. 

Podobno bardzo trwale sa tropikalne bankirai ale nie mam opcji zeby etyka pozwolila mi kupic tropikalne drzewo. Nie czul bym sie z tym zbyt dobrze. Dlatego narazie mierze na kompozyt a co bedzie osttateznie to pewnie portfel zadecyduje

----------


## [email protected]

Na szczęście do tego jeszcze chwila. Na razie w środę montują mi kuchnie :smile:

----------


## bartus7

> [...]a odnośnie zbrojenia - po wyliczeniach zrezygnował z niego kierownik budowy który chyba bierze odpowiedzialność za to co robi[...]


oj santosz, od tego zdania włos na głowie się jeży, kierownik budowy nie ma prawa do takie ingerowania w projekt. Kierownik budowy jest od tego aby wybudować wszystko tak jak jest to na papierze, w zgodzie z przepisami i bezpieczeństwem. Zmiany w projekcie, tym bardziej tak ważne jak zmiana w zbrojeniu fundamentów, podejmuje projektant - konstruktor. Większość kierowników budowy (nie twierdzę że również Twój) nie ma nawet uprawnień projektowych, tylko wykonawcze i wtenczas już zupełnie w żadnym stopniu nie mogą podważać tego co jest w projekcie i jest podpisane przez konstruktora.

U mnie na budowie kierownikowi (też z polecenia, stary wyga z kopalni, bo ja ze śląska) też się wydawało że wraz z rozpoczęciem budowy przejął rolę projektanta konstruktora. Z tym się nie zgadzał, tu pouczył, czuł się znawcą. Przez niego poleciał on i ekipa, mam 3 miesiące opóźnienia, tylko dlatego że jestem inżynierem budownictwa i po ściągnięciu deskowania nogi mi się ugięły  :big grin: 

Nie zrozum mnie źle, nie chcę się wymądrzać, ale jeżeli Twój kierownik podjął taką decyzję bez porozumienia z konstruktorem to jest jego kompletna nieodpowiedzialność. On nie jest od tego na budowie.

Mam nadzieję że ta płyta wytrzyma wszystko co powinna.

Poza tym, jestem pod wrażeniem jak dobrze Ci idzie, buduję w podobny sposób do Twojego to wiem co mówię  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Decyzja kierownika była konsultowana z architektem (autorem projektu płyty)  - w końcu mieszka o jedną ulicę dalej, był praktycznie na każdym etapie jej wykonywania. Ja sam nie mając pojęcia o budowie nie podjąłbym się wykonania - robiłem sam tylko dlatego, że architekta mam na sąsiedniej ulicy stad jego dozór był dość częsty osobiście a jeszcze częstszy telefonicznie. Zresztą ta para - kierownik i architekt - moja budowa nie jest ich pierwszą realizowaną wspólnie.

----------


## [email protected]

A poza tym - ważna sprawa - kilka dni temu zmieniłem ubezpieczenie budowy. Od kuzynki dostałem namiar na jakiegoś agenta i tak:
wartość budynku - 470tys.
plus ubezpieczenie od pożaru sprzętów domowych i wyposażenia ruchomego na 30tys.
ubezpieczenie od kradzieży na 15tys
ubezpieczenie szyb na 1000zł
ubezpieczenie OC w życiu prywatnym dla domowników  na 20tys.

a skłądka 309zł na rok z możliwościa wykupu na 2lata - z czego omieszkałem skorzystać.

----------


## map78

Hej,
A jak tam się pompka sprawuje? Już wszystko w porządku?
Pewnie tak, bo wątku pompowego nie odwiedzasz :big grin:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

Na razie nie wiem. Chata jest nieocieplona, pompa chodzi na drugiej taryfie tylko po to aby mi podłogówki nie zmrozilo i coś tam schło - stad na razie się nią nie interesuje - pracuje, podłogówka grzeje, CWU też - ale zadnych pomiarów nie robie bo po prostu byłoby to niemiarodajne. Latem jak sie wprowadze to na jesień coś powiem a teraz cóż.... :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Już coś mogę powiedzieć bo dziś spisywałem licznik - przeraziłem się.
Na drugiej taryfie pompa chodzi od 22 do 6 rano i od 13 do 15. Za prąd za dwa miesiące 1100zł - tragedia!

Ale tłumaczę to tym - brak ocieplenia na domu - tylko ytong. W styczniu 3 tygodnie były mrozy  a z racji braku ocieplenia posadzka szybko wychładzała się do temp ponizej 25st C efektem czego była praca pompy na grzałce i prawie potrójne zużycie prądu. Kilka dni załaczałem pompę w takich warunkach również podczas I taryfy. Ale i tak jestem przerażony!

----------


## aiki

Ocieplisz i będzie git.
Tak to tam pewnie wiatr hula

----------


## [email protected]

też mi tak chłopaki piszą w watku o pompach powietrznych - a na razie bulę :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Zgodnie z obietnicą wrzucam zdjęcia naszych nowiutkich dębowych schodów - małżonka zabezpieczyła stopnie przed brudem stąd widoczne kartony:





Wyszły bardzo ładnie i stylowo 



Podświetlenie co drugi stopień też wygląda bardzo efektownie

----------


## [email protected]

Dziś zaczęto też montaż naszej kuchni, może na razie nie wygląda imponująco - jednak zapewniam że na żywo jestem pod wrażeniem:
















Sorki za jakośc zdjęć ale wykonane były telefonem......

----------


## aiki

schody pierwsza klasa tylko te wkręty? od tyłu jakoś mi się w oczy rzuciły.

----------


## [email protected]

Nie patyczkowali się wiedząc że pod schodami będzie zabudowany schowek

----------


## R&K

barierka będzie ? czemu klatki schodowej sobie nie zrobiłeś na gotowo ? szkoda schodów będzie ..... nawet jeśli je zabezpieczysz pyl i kurz zrobią swoje  :sad:

----------


## map78

> Dziś zaczęto też montaż naszej kuchni, może na razie nie wygląda imponująco - jednak zapewniam że na żywo jestem pod wrażeniem:
> 
> Sorki za jakośc zdjęć ale wykonane były telefonem......


A szufladki jak otwierane - będą jakieś relingi, czy dotykowe?
I szkoda, że parapety nie będą połączone z blatem, bo chyba okna trochę za wysoko, ale pewnie tak miało być. Ja preferuje pierwszą opcję :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> barierka będzie ? czemu klatki schodowej sobie nie zrobiłeś na gotowo ? szkoda schodów będzie ..... nawet jeśli je zabezpieczysz pyl i kurz zrobią swoje


Bez barierki, schody po zakończeniu robót pylących bedą przez wykonawcę ponownie szlifowane, zabejcowane i czterokrotnie polakierowane. Ale dopiero jak sie wprowadzimy.

----------


## [email protected]

> A szufladki jak otwierane - będą jakieś relingi, czy dotykowe?
> I szkoda, że parapety nie będą połączone z blatem, bo chyba okna trochę za wysoko, ale pewnie tak miało być. Ja preferuje pierwszą opcję


Będą relingi, parapety będą połączone z blatem, nie chcieliśmy na jednym poziomie = widziałem takie u znajomego i nie zrobiło to na mnie specjalnego wrażenia.  Obecnie dorabiaja blaty na wymiar i w poniedziałek ma byc dalszy montaż.

Pytanie do fachowców z innej beczki. Czy regipsy i tynki gipsowe przed malowaniem nalezy gruntować? Bo różne rzeczy o tynkach gipsowych słyszałem.

----------


## yendrek3

schody na full wypas, szacun Santosz  :yes:

----------


## Iza v's Krzysiek

> Pytanie do fachowców z innej beczki. Czy regipsy i tynki gipsowe przed malowaniem nalezy gruntować? Bo różne rzeczy o tynkach gipsowych słyszałem


Zależy jaka farba. Jak tańsza to warto zagruntować. Wyrównuje gruntowanie chłonność ściany szczególnie na KG. Nie jest konieczne ale nie szkodzi. Ja będę   
u siebie gruntował. Fajny dziennik.

----------


## [email protected]

Regipsy będą oczywiście zaciągnięte gładzią na całej powierzchni. Martwi mnie jednak ten tynk gipsowy. Przed malowaniem kuchni gruntowałem ściany i sufit - grunt spływał jak po wosku, nie chciał się trzymać, a potem podobnie farba - ciężko się malowało - tylko teraz nie wiem czy to wina tego gruntu czy tynku. Dodatkowo i tak musiałem malować 3 razy żeby to dobrze wyglądało na regipsach, na tynkach wystarczyły dwie warstwy.

----------


## Iza v's Krzysiek

Dlatego na regipsach wyrówna ci chłonność pomiędzy fugami a płytą tym bardziej że jak pamiętam masz puste fugi i tylko papier. To może być wina tynku .Ładnie wygląda tynk mp75 zrobiony gumą na gładź ale potem to zamalować to sam wiesz. U siebie będę robił  tradycyjne tynki z pod kielni wapienno-cementowe z tym że na wapnie lasowanym .Zastanawiam się czy nie zrobić po jednej ścianie w każdym pomieszczeniu tynku z gliny który ma jeszcze lepsze właściwości od tynku wapienno cementowego ale jakoś przełamać się nie mogę.

----------


## map78

> Regipsy będą oczywiście zaciągnięte gładzią na całej powierzchni. Martwi mnie jednak ten tynk gipsowy. Przed malowaniem kuchni gruntowałem ściany i sufit - grunt spływał jak po wosku, nie chciał się trzymać, a potem podobnie farba - ciężko się malowało - tylko teraz nie wiem czy to wina tego gruntu czy tynku. Dodatkowo i tak musiałem malować 3 razy żeby to dobrze wyglądało na regipsach, na tynkach wystarczyły dwie warstwy.


U mnie na tynkach gipsowych fachowiec nie gruntował ścian żadnym środkiem gruntującym, a po prostu rozcieńczał farbę lateksową (u mnie Dulux) z wodą na pierwsze malowanie (niestety nie wiem w jakich proporcjach). Potem drugi raz już malował normalnie i to wystarczało na 100% pokrycia. Malowałem 4 lata temu i do tej pory wszystko OK.

----------


## [email protected]

> Dlatego na regipsach wyrówna ci chłonność pomiędzy fugami a płytą tym bardziej że jak pamiętam masz puste fugi i tylko papier. To może być wina tynku .Ładnie wygląda tynk mp75 zrobiony gumą na gładź ale potem to zamalować to sam wiesz. U siebie będę robił  tradycyjne tynki z pod kielni wapienno-cementowe z tym że na wapnie lasowanym .Zastanawiam się czy nie zrobić po jednej ścianie w każdym pomieszczeniu tynku z gliny który ma jeszcze lepsze właściwości od tynku wapienno cementowego ale jakoś przełamać się nie mogę.


Fugi między płytami są wypełnione, na to taśma paierowa i znów gładź.

----------


## [email protected]

co to jest ta farba lateksowa - tyle słysze ale nie widziałem pomalowanej powierzchni?

----------


## Iza v's Krzysiek

> z tą taśmą nie trzeba spoinować wiec wklejenie narożników i zewn i wewn oraz spoin płaskich (tam tez szła ta taśma) zajeło może z godzinę, przeciągnięcie na raz płyt gładzią poszło wieczorem. Było na tyle równo, że na drugi dzień szlifowanie zajelo mi 20min wiec tego nie licze


Po tym poście źle zrozumiałem widocznie co do fug.

----------


## [email protected]

Zwykle powinno się zaspoinować jakimś klejem, potem na inną gładź wkleić taśmę i dopiero gładź. Ta taśma której użyłem nie wymaga osobnego spoinowania tzn, spoinuję i wklejam za jednym zamachem ale oczywiście spoiny wypełniam masą.

----------


## map78

> co to jest ta farba lateksowa - tyle słysze ale nie widziałem pomalowanej powierzchni?


E nie żartuj :smile:  Wystarczy się przejechać do pierwszego lepszego marketu i zobaczyć próbki.
Generalnie to jest to farba akrylowa z wysoką zawartością żywic, dzięki czemu tworzy taką "gumiastą" powłokę na ścianie, czy suficie. Charakteryzuje się bardzo wysoką odpornością na ścieranie (spokojnie można ją zmywać) no i oczywiście jest droższa od zwykłych akrylowych.
Farba lateksowa jest bardzo gęsta dlatego na regipsach czy tynkach gipsowych ma tendencje do łuszczenia się - więc trzeba zagruntować, czy to gruntem, czy jak pisałem wcześniej rozcieńczona farbą. 
P.S. Jeżeli macie dzieci, czy zwierzęta to zdecydowanie polecam, bo na prawdę łatwo ją umyć, natomiast przy zwykłej akrylowej niestety schodzi razem z kolorem :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

A jak wygląda sprawa ze zmiana koloru np za 3 lata bede chial zmienic to trzeba zdrapywać czy maluje sie kolejne warstwy? Ciężko się ją nakłada?

----------


## map78

> A jak wygląda sprawa ze zmiana koloru np za 3 lata bede chial zmienic to trzeba zdrapywać czy maluje sie kolejne warstwy? Ciężko się ją nakłada?


Przemalowywałem kominek po pół roku (żonie się nie podobał :sad: ) z  ciemnego fioletowego na "kawa z mlekiem". Już bez żadnego gruntowania, czy zdzierania farba na farbę - dwie warstwy i przykryło idealnie. Nie dawno przemalowywałem tez kuchnię po 4 latach (tym razem żonie kolor się znudził :eek: ) z niebieskiego na ciemny szary i też za drugim razem chwyciło. Cały czas mówię o Duluxie - tymi malowałem i za te ręczę - do kuchni i łazienek mają specjalną linię i są na prawdę dobre, ale i tez trochę droższe niż normalne lateksowe. Malowane było wałkiem, ale takim jakby wełnianym (nie wiem, czy to fachowa nazwa), w każdym razie nie żaden typu gąbka. Nakłada się niesłychanie prosto i praktycznie nie da się tego spie...olić :big grin:  jedyne na co trzeba uważać to właśnie rozcieńczenie pierwszej warstwy na gipsie (żeby się nie łuszczyło) i trzeba poczekać na efekt tak 3-4 godziny bo na mokro nie zawsze fajnie wygląda. :smile:

----------


## aiki

Nie wiem czy wszystkie farby są rozcieńczalne wodą. Jeden pokój mam pomalowane lateksową i jak chciałem wałek umyć to woda się go w ogóle nie imała.
Nie pamiętam jakiej firmy była farba ale przed kupnem warto zwrócić na to uwagę.

Jakoś do mnie nie przemawia zmywalna farba wodorozcieńczalna. Ale dysperbit się sprawdza haha.

----------


## [email protected]

> ....Jakoś do mnie nie przemawia zmywalna farba wodorozcieńczalna. Ale dysperbit się sprawdza haha.


Gdyby tylko był w innym kolorze niż czarny  :big lol:

----------


## map78

> Nie wiem czy wszystkie farby są rozcieńczalne wodą. Jeden pokój mam pomalowane lateksową i jak chciałem wałek umyć to woda się go w ogóle nie imała.
> Nie pamiętam jakiej firmy była farba ale przed kupnem warto zwrócić na to uwagę.
> 
> Jakoś do mnie nie przemawia zmywalna farba wodorozcieńczalna. Ale dysperbit się sprawdza haha.


To nie do końca tak. Farbę lateksową (też nie wiem czy każdą) można rozcieńczyć z wodą i wymieszać mechanicznie w celu zagruntowania powierzchni gipsowych. Jest to o tyle fajna sprawa, że tak przygotowany "środek gruntujący" jest już choć troszkę w kolorze ściany, co ułatwia następne krycie.
Jak zostawisz taką mieszankę na godzinkę to na górze będzie woda, a farba na dole - po prostu się rozdzielą. A co do wałka, to podejrzewam, że na świeżo byś go umył bez problemu, tak jak pisałem wcześniej lateks jak wyschnie tworzy taka jakby gumową powłokę, której woda się już absolutnie nie ima.

----------


## aiki

Myję na świeżo zawsze  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Pytanie odnośnie podwójnego płytowania regipsami - na jednych stronach czytam ze druga warstwa powinna być prostopadle do pierwszej, na innych że wystarczy że będzie przesunięta w stosunku do pierwszej o min. 30-40cm. Jak to w końcu jest?

----------


## yendrek3

Najprawdopodobniej kady przypadek jest dobry. Wydaje mi sie jednak ze dajac prostopdale bedzie to lepiej sie trzymac

----------


## [email protected]

Ciąg dalszy walki z kuchnią - na szczęście coraz bardziej mi się to podoba. Oto nasz nowy granitowy zlew:



A tak wygląda kuchnia:





A tu zabudowany juz piekarnik i mikrofal



Niestety wykonawca odwrotnie przyciął blat stad opóznienie w montażu ale sadze ze to kwestia 2-3 dni i wszystko bedzie dograne.

----------


## [email protected]

Kuchni cd...

Wygląda to naprawdę porządnie ale....jest kilka mankamentów. Cholera - na rysunkach poglądowych które dostaliśmy z firmy robiącej nam kuchnie - nie było wymiarów. Sądziliśmy a właściwie nie zwróciliśmy uwagi że szafki z szufladami są dość szerokie i kupiliśmy indukcję 60tke. Okazuje się że szafka która jest na indukcję ma 1m wiec mogliśmy zakupić 80tke i by weszła. Szkoda...... 





Niestety co za tym idzie kupiliśmy też okap 60tke - pasuje co prawda do płyty ale przy sporych meblach wygląda na mały. Barek a własciwie stół roboczy który jest na zdjęciu poniżej jest w mojej ocenie zbyt wąski ale tu jakoś damy radę.



Bardzo  ładnie wyszły natomiast ledy i osłaona ściany . Firma pełna profeska - włacznie ze szczegółowym odkurzeniem. Nie dość że tanio to jakość na bardzo wysokim poziomie.



I na koniec - żonka jak zobaczyła wczoraj to stwierdziła że półki przy okapie wiszą według niej zbyt nisko a w ogóle dziwnie prezentują się na ścianie bo nad nimi jest dużo białej powierzchni i wygląda pusto. Zaproponowała żeby nad kazdą z nich wykonać jeszcze jedną półkę to zapełni się przestrzeń. Jak przyjechałem po pracy na budowę to monterzy jeszcze byli i zaproponowali inne rozwiązanie. Na zdjęciu poniżej nad półką widać kawałek płyty w kolorze blatu. Propozycja była taka aby takie blaty przykręcić nad półkami a góre każdej szafki wiszącej wykorzystać jako półkę na jakieś duperele. Wygląda to nieźle ale musiałem uzyskać aprobatę mojej ślubnej - w końcu to jedno z jej jedenastu pomieszczeń w domu (ja mogę decydować tylko o garażu a i to czasami tylko za jej aprobatą :roll eyes: ) . Zatem zdjecia zrobiłem i o dziwo po przyjeździe do domu w 5 minut uzyskałem aprobate. Dziś kończą już montaż - została tylko kosmetyka do doprawienia.

----------


## [email protected]

No i końcowy efekt - kuchnia prawie gotowa - pozostało tylko zasmarować gładzią dziury po kblach i pomalować oraz zamontować gniazdka elektryczne







I wisienka na torcie - przetestowana i działa świetnie :tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

Chłopaki kończyli kuchnie a ja wraz z małżonką udałem się w sobotę rano do miejscowości Ługi koło Lęborka na Kiermasz Płytek. Ktoś wykupił zwykłe gospodarstwo na wsi i zamienił to w skład płytek - końcówki serii, zwroty i inne takie w jednym miejscu i co najważniejsze - TANIO. Na razie oferują tylko gresy zarówno podłogowe jak i frontowe ale podobno niedługo maja też mieć płytki ścienne. Mają gres w I grupie cenowej kosztuje 35zł/m2 - i .jest to gres I gatunku, nowiutki w kartonach. Końcówki serii i zwroty są w II grupie cenowej - 20zł/m2. III grupa to płytki z I i II grupy ale z wadami, uszczerbione, ze skazami - jednak na docinki w sam raz a koszt to 12zł/m2 jeśli wybieramy ale jeśli ładujemy jak leci to już 8zł/m2. To miejsce odkryłem przez przypadek  i w sobotę właśnie tam się wybrałem z żoną. Ponad godzinę wybieraliśmy gres do wiatrołapu - i wybraliśmy. Piękny grafit z drobinami piasku w połysku - za 4,5 m2 plus 0,5m na brudnik zapłaciłem ......104zł.
Na pewno zakupie tam gres do kotłowni, łazienki, małego wc, pralni i garażu - przejrzeliśmy każdą płytkę, wycieraliśmy na miejscu każdą mokrą ścierka, oglądałem ranty, porównaliśmy wymiary i nic....nie znaleźliśmy żadnej wady w gresie który kupiliśmy.

Zacząłem więc układać:









Jest piękny :bye:

----------


## [email protected]

Może macie jakieś pomysły na ....brudnik. Żona chce zrobić z gresu ale wolałbym listwy. Niestety w sieci mało tego jest. Może ktoś ma coś ciekawego zamontowane i się podzieli albo widział jakieś ciekawe w sklepie?

----------


## kamilb1987b

prześledziłem Twój dziennik i ciekawie. chcę zapytać Cię o ocieplenie dachu. ile dałeś między jętkami a ile na jętki?

----------


## [email protected]

trzy warstwy - miedzy jetki 15+5 a na jętki jeszcze 10cm

----------


## kamilb1987b

po fotkach wydawało się mniej. a masz zamiar oddzielić styropianem garaż od domu? żeby ciepło do garażu nie uciekało.

----------


## [email protected]

Oczywiście, ale na razie ważniejsze rzeczy do robienia - garaż zostanie chyba aż sie wprowadzimy. W planie w garażu styro na ściany oddzielające część mieszkalną oraz na sufit.

----------


## kamilb1987b

to dobrze. a pamiętasz jakie wymiary był wykop pod płytę? szczególnie ile metrów od ścian domu, bo pewnie było trochę więcej zanim postawiłeś płytę.

----------


## [email protected]

około 1m z każdej strony zapasu

----------


## kamilb1987b

to miałeś w projekcie czy sam tak zdecydowałeś?

----------


## [email protected]

takich rzeczy nie ma w projekcie - to moja decyzja. Myślisz że jak Ci wytyczają budynek to kiedy - przed wymianą gruntu? Nie. Najpierw wymieniłem grunt samemu z grubsza łapiąc wymiar i położenie budynku - dopiero po wymianie wchodzi geodeta - i tu się modliłęm żeby się nie okazało że coś spierd....em ale okazało się że dobrze to połapałem i średnio zapas wyszedł około 1m a w kilku miejscach trochę więcej.

----------


## kamilb1987b

z tego co dziś gadałem z jednym gościem który ma domek na płycie to ponoć geodeta wcześniej przychodzi i robi pomiar w ziemi, koparkowy kopie a ten ocenia co i jak trzeba zrobić. chyba że przychodzi przed budowa i po utwardzeniu sprawdza czy wszystko dobrze jest zrobione

----------


## T0MII

Geodeta to może wytyczyć budynek, lub zrobić mapę  :smile: . Pewnie chodzi o geotechnika który przed wszystkimi przychodzi i robi badanie gruntu robiąc odwierty.

----------


## kamilb1987b

masz racje. ale wiadomo o co chodzi.

----------


## [email protected]

badanie geologiczne

Netbet - jak tu zaglądasz to proszę o radę - czytałem gdzieś ostatnio że wiesz dlaczego Ci pęknięcia przy sufitach wychodzą - bo dałeś gładż między płytę a ścianę. Ale powiedz jak myślisz - czy aby nie pękało to w te szczelinę dać tylko akryl czy zaszpachlować, potem na świeżo naciąć nożykiem i dopiero po wyschnięciu powstałą rysę smarować akrylem - tzw kontrolowane pęknięcie? Co będzie skuteczniejsze?

----------


## aiki

jak zrobisz na taśmę to masz od razu gotowe.

----------


## [email protected]

taśma na sciane, zaszpachlować, a na koniec łaczenie przesmarować akrylem?

I jaka taśma - papierowa, foliowa....jaka?

----------


## [email protected]

Odnośnie gresu - mam wszedzie podłogówke - powiedzcie czy ktoś ma gres na podłogówce z fugą mniejszą niż 3mm - jeśli tak to czy coś się z nim dzieje? nam poradzono zeby przy podłogowym dać minimum 3mm bo bedzie pekac a my chcielismy jeszcze mniejsza - 1mm lub co najwyzej 2mm. W kuchni i na korytarzu mam 3 a w wiatrołapie dałem 2 bo bardziej mi sie podoba. Trochę się jednak obawiam czy nie popęka a mam jeszcze do położenia gres w łazience, małym WC, pralni, kotłowni i garażu i nie wiem co dalej.

----------


## MWM

Czy można prosić o info jak kształtują się koszty na tym etapie budowy?? Może być na priv.
Pozdrowienia i wielkie gratulacje za samozacięcie!.

----------


## [email protected]

na chwilę obecną - 290K - żadna tajemnica

----------


## [email protected]

Aha - dziś obsadziłem pierwsze drzwi - oczywiście do garażu. Może macie pomysła czym obcinać futrynę - jest o 7mm za długa - boję się że wyrzynarka poszarpie krawędzie - te jedna przycinałem brzeszczotem ale trwało to ponad 30min. I WAŻNE - czym przykleić listwy maskujące do drzwi lub ściany?

----------


## gandw

Co do GK, chodzi Ci o łączenie sufit podwieszany - ściana tak? Naklejasz taśmę ślizgową na ścianę w rogu (albo zwykłą pakową, tylko ona czasem lubi klej zostawić na ścianie), przykręcasz płyty z luzem ok. 0,5 cm, szpachlujesz szczelinę Uniflottem, czekasz aż go "wciągnie", szpachlujesz na płasko, wklejasz taśmę. Po wyschnięciu i przeszlifowaniu odcinasz taśmę ślizgową na równi z płytami i mikro-szczelinę akrylujesz, polecam "szybki akryl szpachlowy" Den Braven - te zwykłe, tanie pękają po roku.

----------


## [email protected]

taśma ślizgowa? tzn? poza tym szkoda kupować mi uniflotu za 120zł worek na kilka obwódek wokół kilku pomieszczeń - nie można tych szczelin wypełnić innym ustrojstwem?

----------


## gandw

To jest taka taśma która uniemożliwia przyklejeniu gipsu do ściany - chodzi o to żeby płyt nie skleić ze ścianami, tylko zostawić tam kontrolowane pęknięcie. Tak jak mówiłem można ją zastąpić taśmą pakową albo malarską + pakową. Inaczej zrobi Ci się sztywne połączenie które pęknie w niewiadomym miejscu. 

Co do gipsu to nie wiem, ja robiłem Uniflottem, nie wiem czy można jakimś zwykłym w tym miejscu.

----------


## map78

> Odnośnie gresu - mam wszedzie podłogówke - powiedzcie czy ktoś ma gres na podłogówce z fugą mniejszą niż 3mm - jeśli tak to czy coś się z nim dzieje? nam poradzono zeby przy podłogowym dać minimum 3mm bo bedzie pekac a my chcielismy jeszcze mniejsza - 1mm lub co najwyzej 2mm. W kuchni i na korytarzu mam 3 a w wiatrołapie dałem 2 bo bardziej mi sie podoba. Trochę się jednak obawiam czy nie popęka a mam jeszcze do położenia gres w łazience, małym WC, pralni, kotłowni i garażu i nie wiem co dalej.


Mam około 80m2 gresu położonego na podłogówce - wszystko fuga 1mm - od 4 lat nic się nie dzieje :no:  
4 lata temu zalecali fugę min. 5mm na podłogówce, widzę, że spuszczają z tonu :big grin:

----------


## aiki

Skoro na podłogówce dylatacje posadzki szerokości ok 2 mm  chyba co 6 m zalecają to dlaczego na płytkach wielkości ok 30 cm ma być 3 mm.
Chyba chcą na fudze zarobić  :smile:   x 3

----------


## [email protected]

No toś mnie pocieszył - mogłem zrobić w kuchni na 1mm - ja pie....le! nie ma bata - reszta leci na 1mm. A jak się to fugowało - fuga wchodzi w takie wąskie szczeliny? nie kruszy sie?

----------


## [email protected]

> Skoro na podłogówce dylatacje posadzki szerokości ok 2 mm  chyba co 6 m zalecają to dlaczego na płytkach wielkości ok 30 cm ma być 3 mm.
> Chyba chcą na fudze zarobić   x 3


ten gres co  kładłem w kuchni to 50x50 a w wiatrołapie 60x60 :sick:

----------


## aiki

> ten gres co  kładłem w kuchni to 50x50 a w wiatrołapie 60x60


To i tak z 10 razy mniej niż wylewka. A poza tym kładziesz pewnie na dobrym kleju plastycznym czy jak to sie tam zwie

----------


## [email protected]

niby tak ale nie mam pojęcia jak sie to zachowa pod wpływem temp. i posłuchałem.....qr..a 3mm.....jezu :sad:

----------


## ada666

Witam  :smile:  Od jakiegoś czasu podglądam bloga. My tez budujemy Z183 na Śląsku i fajnie podpatrzeć jak idzie Wasza budowa. U Nas tez etap wykończeniówki. Zrobiliśmy już płyty na poddaszu, są już prawie zagipsowane i czekamy na płytkarza. Oby się już zjawił...  :smile:  Pozdrawiamy wraz z mężem i życzymy owocnej wykończeniówki  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

supcio - jakie zmiany wprowadzaliście?

----------


## ada666

Oj trochę tego było, ale w sumie od projektu dożo nie odeszliśmy. Część opisałam na stronce Z183. Przesyłam link poniżej. 

http://z500.pl/plac-budowy/Z183/460/tablica/z183.html

----------


## [email protected]

przeglądałem to własnie 3 dni temu - haha. Rzeczywiście z zewnątrz mało zmian, nawet układ okien jest praktycznie taki sam. Ten porotherm kleiliście na piankę - tzn klej?

U nas masa zmian - cały układ w środku zmieniony - zwłaszcza piętro. Dom poszerzony o 70cm

----------


## ada666

Podobał Nam się układ pomieszczeń i dlatego tak mało zmian. Szczególnie poddasze jest bardzo funkcjonalne. U Nas nie dało się poszerzyć domu ze względu na szerokość działki. Mąż chciał szerszy garaż, ale niestety... Reszta jest super  :smile: . 
Porotherm był murowany tradycyjnie na zaprawie.

----------


## map78

> No toś mnie pocieszył - mogłem zrobić w kuchni na 1mm - ja pie....le! nie ma bata - reszta leci na 1mm. A jak się to fugowało - fuga wchodzi w takie wąskie szczeliny? nie kruszy sie?


Nic się nie kruszy :no:  fugowało się bez problemu. Gres 60x60 na 40m2 oraz 20x100 na kolejnych 40m2 (salon). Wszystko na kleju wysoko-elastycznym Ceresit + fuga elastyczna wodoodporna również Ceresit. Fachowiec, który to robił bardzo odradzał fugi Mapei - wręcz powiedział, że na tej fudze nie podejmie się tej pracy, gdyż ponoć ona bardzo szybko wysycha i nie pozwala się tak modelować, ale ile w tym prawdy, a ile fanaberii glazurnika to już nie wiem :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Podobał Nam się układ pomieszczeń i dlatego tak mało zmian. Szczególnie poddasze jest bardzo funkcjonalne. U Nas nie dało się poszerzyć domu ze względu na szerokość działki. Mąż chciał szerszy garaż, ale niestety... Reszta jest super . 
> Porotherm był murowany tradycyjnie na zaprawie.


no jak ja sie przymierzyłem z laguną kombi - to wlasnie poszerzyliśmy ze wzgledu na garaż - teraz mam 3,7m

----------


## [email protected]

> Nic się nie kruszy fugowało się bez problemu. Gres 60x60 na 40m2 oraz 20x100 na kolejnych 40m2 (salon). Wszystko na kleju wysoko-elastycznym Ceresit + fuga elastyczna wodoodporna również Ceresit. Fachowiec, który to robił bardzo odradzał fugi Mapei - wręcz powiedział, że na tej fudze nie podejmie się tej pracy, gdyż ponoć ona bardzo szybko wysycha i nie pozwala się tak modelować, ale ile w tym prawdy, a ile fanaberii glazurnika to już nie wiem


chyba coś w tym jest bo ja na 3mm fudze w kuchni robiłem wlasnie mapei - i nie była to fajna robota - juz w kotłowni na atlasie bylo lepiej - nie jestem fachowcem ale rzeczywiście szybko wysychała

----------


## ada666

> no jak ja sie przymierzyłem z laguną kombi - to wlasnie poszerzyliśmy ze wzgledu na garaż - teraz mam 3,7m


To faktycznie był powód. My jeździmy sedanem  :big grin:  i powinien wejść  :big grin:  
Czy myśleliście już jak zabudować tą półkę nad schodami?? Ja mam cały czas dylemat. Myślałam, żeby zrobić taki pawlacz na rzeczy mało używane, ale zastanawiam się czy będzie fajnie wyglądał. Nie mam innych pomysłów. Póki co pewnie tylko jakąś deskę damy (taką jak schody będą wyłożone).

----------


## [email protected]

Mam schody dębowe samonośne z drewna, dogadałem się z wykonawcą schodów, ze połkę wyłoży okładziną dębową w kolorze schodów a na brzegu da mały 6-8cm kątownik dębowy który delikatnie z półki będzie zachodził na ściane. Postawię tam jakiś wazon, albo jakieś figurki.......jako pawlacz byłby tam utrudniony dostęp i klatka schodowa wygladałaby jak tunel

----------


## [email protected]

> To faktycznie był powód. My jeździmy sedanem  i powinien wejść


Lepiej sprawdź. Ja jak zaczałem stawiac ściankę działową między garażem a kotłownia, miałem już 5 warstw i postanowiłem sprawdzić czy auto wejdzie - weszło ale wolnego miejsca miałem 55cm (łacznie przód i tył), wiec musiałem rozbierac, przestawiać i budować od nowa. :yes:

----------


## ada666

> Mam schody dębowe samonośne z drewna, dogadałem się z wykonawcą schodów, ze połkę wyłoży okładziną dębową w kolorze schodów a na brzegu da mały 6-8cm kątownik dębowy który delikatnie z półki będzie zachodził na ściane. Postawię tam jakiś wazon, albo jakieś figurki.......jako pawlacz byłby tam utrudniony dostęp i klatka schodowa wygladałaby jak tunel


Własnie tego się obawiam, że z racji tego że i tak już jest bardzo wysoko to byłby taki smieszny efekt tunelu. Póki co pewnie tez będzie deska. A z tym garażem nawet nie strasz  :wink: .

----------


## [email protected]

Lepiej zmierz - parę lat temu teść w Niemcowie budował garaż a właściwie przerabiali - po zakończeniu remontu okazało się ża auto sie nie zmieściło, nikt nie zmierzył.

----------


## ada666

> Lepiej zmierz - parę lat temu teść w Niemcowie budował garaż a właściwie przerabiali - po zakończeniu remontu okazało się ża auto sie nie zmieściło, nikt nie zmierzył.


Mierzone było. Tylko jeszcze nie wjechaliśmy  :wink: . My ze względu na kotłownię przesuwaliśmy ściankę o 0,5 m w stronę bramy garażowej. Z pomiarów garażu i długości samochodu wynikało, że powinno zostać jakieś 0,5 m (tak na styk). 
Ps. Ładnie Wam kuchnia wyszła.

----------


## [email protected]

wczoraj zmontowałem gniazda elektryczne i dopiero teraz wygląda ok, wieczorkiem wstawie zdjecia - znalezlismy tanie gniazda elektryczne ale wyglądają rewelacyjnie - seria Rosa

----------


## [email protected]

> Podobał Nam się układ pomieszczeń i dlatego tak mało zmian. Szczególnie poddasze jest bardzo funkcjonalne. U Nas nie dało się poszerzyć domu ze względu na szerokość działki. Mąż chciał szerszy garaż, ale niestety... Reszta jest super . 
> Porotherm był murowany tradycyjnie na zaprawie.


zmyliło mnie to zdjęcie http://z500.pl/thumb.php?src=moja-bu...jpg&height=738


teraz widze zmiany - zamkneliscie kuchnie od salonu ścianą, wiatrołap z korytarzem bez drzwi, dziwnie wygląda to wc przy samych drzwiach u góry, a kolankowe były otynkowane a dawaliście jeszcze karton gips?

----------


## ada666

> wczoraj zmontowałem gniazda elektryczne i dopiero teraz wygląda ok, wieczorkiem wstawie zdjecia - znalezlismy tanie gniazda elektryczne ale wyglądają rewelacyjnie - seria Rosa


Fajnie, ja cały czas zaglądam do Was, bo czekam na fotki. Wcześniej posiłkowałam się blogiem Doranny.  My już kiedyś kupiliśmy gniazdka i włączniki - Berker seria kwadrat, białe. Ogólnie poprzedni rok chomikowaliśmy rożne rzeczy do wykończeniówki i z wyposażenia (lampy, dywaniki, małe AGD do kuchni, itp.) i już chcielibyśmy to wszystko wstawić w nowym domku. Na szczęście już bliżej niż dalej. W przyszłym tygodniu może wreszcie zawita do na płytkarz a znajomy fachowiec będzie kończył gładzie na poddaszu. Płyty i ocieplenie poddasza robiliśmy sami (dream team  :big grin:  ) więc z doświadczenia pewnie wiesz, że trochę to czasu zajmuje. Przy budowie stwierdziłam, że dom to konstrukcja wielowarstwowa  :big grin:  (a najwięcej jest warstw na poddaszu  :big grin:  ).

----------


## [email protected]

tak, doranna też nam trochę dała do myślenia aczkolwiek to inny styl - poddasze no cóż, ja jeszcze mam drugą warstwę regipsów do położenia, dopiero co skonczyłem gres w wiatrołapie, niestety wszystkie płytki, całe wykończenie to już sami - na budowie nie będzie już u mnie żadnego fachowca. Kiedy planujecie się wprowadzić?

z ciekawości jakie koszty do tej pory?

----------


## ada666

Z tym WC były przeboje. W sumie wyszło, że to jedyne najrozsądniejsze miejsce. Nam się podoba , ale wiesz to zawsze kwestia gustu  :wink: . Wstawię zdjęcie jak już łazienka w płytkach będzie. Większym zmartwieniem było, czy Panowie będą mieli komfort z użytkowania  :wink: . Co do ścian kolankowych to tez były przeboje. Zostały otynkowane i niestety nasi kochani fachowcy nie powiedzieli nam wcześniej (to Nasz pierwszy dom i wszystkiego nie wiemy), że przydałoby się tam pustak wmurować przed murłatę. I już po fakcie najlepszym rozwiązaniem były płyty. W sumie zawsze jakieś dodatkowe ocieplenie mamy, tylko trochę kasy w plecy za materiał. Teraz jesteśmy mądrzejsi  :wink: .

----------


## ada666

Koszty trzeba zliczyć. Mogę na maila przesłać  :wink: . Co do wprowadzenia - jak najszybciej !!! Na marzec są płytki, gładzie, tynkowanie. My będziemy się bawić z panelami, malowaniem, drzwiami. W kwietniu kuchnia. W maju schody (ale wtedy już możemy mieszkać - schody obłożone do szczęścia nie są Nam potrzebne). 
A Wy kiedy planujecie??

----------


## ada666

> zmyliło mnie to zdjęcie http://z500.pl/thumb.php?src=moja-bu...jpg&height=738
> 
> 
> teraz widze zmiany - zamkneliscie kuchnie od salonu ścianą, wiatrołap z korytarzem bez drzwi, dziwnie wygląda to wc przy samych drzwiach u góry, a kolankowe były otynkowane a dawaliście jeszcze karton gips?


Tu mąż z racji nadmiaru pozostałej pianki uszczelniam ściany  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

My planujemy po zakończeniu roku szkolnego czyli koniec czerwca - przeprowadzka wiązę się ze zmianą szkoły naszej młodszej córy.

----------


## [email protected]

No i wczoraj ciąg dalszy walki z drzwiami



Okazało się, że murując ścianki działowe bardzo "oszczednie" murowałem otwory drzwiowe, po bokach zostaje nie wiecej niż 0,5-1cm miejsca, dobrze to wyszło bo pianki nie trzeba wiele a i wg mnie drzwi lepiej się będą trzymać, pistolet i cienka końcówka i pianka wchodzi wszędzie.







A tak wyglądają po zmontowaniu



Gdzieś wyżej wspomniałem o gniazdkach elektrycznych serii Rosa, oto one:





Wyglądają rewelacyjnie ale też są relatywnie tanie: gniazdko elektryczne pojedyncze białe kosztuje 7zł, ramka 1zł, włacznik pojedynczy biały 7zł, te srebrne są nieco droższe, gniazdko 9zł, włacznik 9zł, ramka podwójna srebrna 6zł, potrójna 10zł

----------


## [email protected]

Aha, pytanie odnośnie drzwi - montuje na razie na samą piankę - w ościeżnicach nie ma otworów na śruby, czy sądzicie że na samą piankę wystarczy czy jednak powinienem wzmacniać je śrubami do ściany?

----------


## map78

> Aha, pytanie odnośnie drzwi - montuje na razie na samą piankę - w ościeżnicach nie ma otworów na śruby, czy sądzicie że na samą piankę wystarczy czy jednak powinienem wzmacniać je śrubami do ściany?


Pianka wystarczy :yes:

----------


## [email protected]

tak myślałem, ale teść poddał w wątpliwość moj tok myślenia. thx :wiggle:

----------


## [email protected]

wciąż nie wiem na co zamontować listwy wykańczające na drzwi tak, żeby dobrze trzymało i ładnie przylegało - jakieś pomysły?

jak przeliczyć ile bede musial dołożyc do ogrzewania jeśli zamiast styro szarego (gdzie U przegrody wychodzi 0,1259) dam styro szary (gdzie U przegrody wychodzi 0,143)? nie wiem jak to ugryźć a musze zdecydować jak mi to wyjdzie bo różnica w cenie na cały dom to prawie 2tys na samym styropianie. Ozc miałem robione na szarym ale cenowo......

----------


## surgi22

Pomyśl za ile będziesz zmieniał ocieplenie, a 2000pln zaoszczędź na czymś co będziesz mógł łatwiej wymienić.

----------


## [email protected]

czyli zalecasz aby to zostawić? zastanawiam się po prostu czy róznica między oboma współczynnikami jest w rzeczywistości taka duża? tzn czy odczuje tę róznicę np w rachunkach za prąd do pompy i w jakim stopniu?

inna sprawa ze styro bede kladl sam a wiadomo ze bialy mozna klasc nie martwiac sie np o zbyt słoneczna pogode

----------


## map78

> wciąż nie wiem na co zamontować listwy wykańczające na drzwi tak, żeby dobrze trzymało i ładnie przylegało - jakieś pomysły?


Ja montowałem na takie bardzo cienkie gwoździe (jak szpilki) i wyszło super. Klejem nie bardzo to wychodziło, oprócz drzwi dolnych classena, gdzie listwy były na pióro-wpust - te posmarowałem patexem i przykleiłem.

----------


## surgi22

> czyli zalecasz aby to zostawić? zastanawiam się po prostu czy róznica między oboma współczynnikami jest w rzeczywistości taka duża? tzn czy odczuje tę róznicę np w rachunkach za prąd do pompy i w jakim stopniu?
> 
> inna sprawa ze styro bede kladl sam a wiadomo ze bialy mozna klasc nie martwiac sie np o zbyt słoneczna pogode


Nawet jak będziesz sam robił i będzie trzeba osłonic przed słonkiem to ciemna folia budowlana lub inna ochrona styro grafitowego przed słonkiem nie zrujnuje cię finansowo.

----------


## [email protected]

boję się że te gwoździe bedą widoczne - słyszałem już żeby kleić: na pianke, na patexa, na inny klej - mamut,

----------


## [email protected]

> Nawet jak będziesz sam robił i będzie trzeba osłonic przed słonkiem to ciemna folia budowlana lub inna ochrona styro grafitowego przed słonkiem nie zrujnuje cię finansowo.


pewnie nie ale robiac ocieplenie sam to pewnie bedzie rusztowanie warszawskie i troche przemieszczania sie z nim - a poza tym ciemna folia spowoduje przeciez i tak nagrzanie styropianu i mozliwosc rozszerzenia

----------


## Dziesiatka

> boję się że te gwoździe bedą widoczne


Są takie malutkie bez główki.Potrzebna lupa żeby je  zauważyć. :yes:

----------


## map78

> boję się że te gwoździe bedą widoczne - słyszałem już żeby kleić: na pianke, na patexa, na inny klej - mamut,


Na białych to i owszem, ale na takich ciemnych jak Twoje nic nie zauważysz :no:  Ja mam nieco jaśniejsze i absolutnie nic nie widać.

----------


## [email protected]

gdzie to można dostać - i jak trzymają? mocno? chodzi mi o to że jak listwa przylega np na 1/4 szerokości i tam bije gwoździa to czy pozostałe 3/4 tej listwy dobrze przylega do ściany?

----------


## map78

> gdzie to można dostać - i jak trzymają? mocno? chodzi mi o to że jak listwa przylega np na 1/4 szerokości i tam bije gwoździa to czy pozostałe 3/4 tej listwy dobrze przylega do ściany?


Dokładnie :yes:  Tak to u mnie wygląda, a listwy mam dość szerokie. Ja kupowałem chyba w Castoramie - firmy Standers fi=0,9mm, długość 25mm - ostrzegam, że są dość drogie, choć nie pamiętam już ceny to przypominam sobie, że nie była to taniocha, chyba dlatego, że są ze stali hartowanej.

----------


## yendrek3

Santosz ja tez mam gwozdzie i tez mam identyko kolor jak ty, teraz to musze szukac tego gwozdza, nie bedzie zle ale jesli chcesz to zawsze mozesz je wkleic na patexa  :roll eyes:

----------


## fighter1983

Czekam na liste pytan  :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

nooo jest i fighter - jak wiesz zastanawiam sie nad grafitem lub białym styro i tu kilka pytan:

1. czy do grafitu wszystko musi być jakieś specjalne? pytam o klej, siatke, klej do siatki i pozniej tynk?
2. jesli grafit to jak długo moze byc na sloncu?
3 czy caparol ma jakis odrebny caly system na styro biale a inny na grafit?
4 czy mozna u Ciebie zakupic kompletny system caparola?
5 czy sam dam rade go zastosowac i zmontowac na swoim domu?

sorki dużo tego ale fachowca "trzeba wykorzystać póki się go ma" :big lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Santosz ja tez mam gwozdzie i tez mam identyko kolor jak ty, teraz to musze szukac tego gwozdza, nie bedzie zle ale jesli chcesz to zawsze mozesz je wkleic na patexa


i nie odstają listwy? mocno to trzyma?

----------


## fighter1983

Przede wszystkim zacznijmy od tego ze zawsze mozna na kazde pytanie odpowiedziec na co najmniej 2 sposoby. 
Sposob pierwszy - jak nalezy odpowiedziec klientowi jako doradca techniczny/dystrybutor
Sposob drugi - w oparciu o doswiadczenia na budowie i odstepstwa od normy i wytycznych oraz zaobserwowane skutki

Udzielajac odpowiedzi na forum zawsze straram sie pogodzic te 2 spsooby odpowiedzi, jednak trzymam sie bardziej strony producenckiej i wynikow badan i aprobat niz pojedynczych przypadkow realizacji na budowie. 

Zacznijmy od grafit czy bialy - generalnie dyskusja na tym forum juz byla, dla zainteresowanych:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-czy-grafitowy
moje stanowisko jest takie: jezeli nie ma ograniczen w grubosci - dobrej jakosci bialy i gruby. Jezeli juz grafit - koniecznie dobrego producenta, tak aby spelnial wymagania aprobaty technicznej.

Ad.1 Jezeli stosujemy system docieplen Caparola nie ma specjalnych produktow do tego. takie same stosuje sie zarowno przy bialym jak i przy grafitowym styropianie. Przy grafitowym jednak Caparol zaleca:
- przechowywac styropian w cieniu 
- kleic nie w Sloncu 
- stosowac siatki rusztowaniowe i zminimalizowac czas wystawienia tego styropianu na dzialanie Slonca a takze - aby przed wykonywaniem w.zbrojacej nie byl nagrzany zbytnio.
To wszytsko jest potrzebne do tego aby woda zarobowa zarowno w kleju do klejenia styropianu jak i do wykonania w. zbrojacej mogla zwiazac a nie wyparowac z powodu nagrzanego styropianu.
System Caparola z tynkiem cienkowarstwowym (silikonowym, akrylowym) nazywa sie KD600 :
oto aprobata techniczna tego systemu:
http://caparol.pl/portals/_pl/Docume...m_600_2011.pdf
nie da sie skopiowac tej tabelki, wiec prosze zerknac na strone 8 i 9 tej tabeli, gdzie bardzo precyzyjnie okreslone sa wymagania styropianu, oczywiscie nikt z klientow nie zwraca uwagi na te parametry... ma byc grafitowy, lambda 0,032/0,031 i jak najnizsza cena... dawno tego niesprawdzalem, ale jeszcze pol roku temu polowa styropianow grafitowych na rynku po prostu sie nie nadawala do stosowania w systemach docieplen Caparola. W szczegolnosci parametr TR nie byl spelniony.
Aprobata zawiera caly estaw produktow, w skrocie jest to:
- klej do styropianu Capatect 190S lub 190 szary 
- siatka Caparola 165g/m2 (nie warto stosowac tej 145g, bo w Caparolu kosztuje prawie tyle samo, a roznica jest znaczaca)
- klej do siatki Capatect 190 szary/biały
- grunt: Putzgrunt610
- tynk: akrylowy Capatect FP lub silikonowy Amphisilan  FP

Ad2 - nikt nie robil badan, nie ma wynikow, jak najkrocej.. najlepiej kleic i za chwile robic w.zbrojaca
Ad3 - zawarte w ad1  :smile:  
Ad4 - mozna 
Ad5 - tego to ja juz nie wiem  :smile:  zalezy od zdolnosci manualnych, dokladnosci, pracowitosci i wprawy. Na pewno nie polozysz sam tynku - nie dasz rady fizycznie tego zrobic jako 1 osoba na duzych powierzchniach. , ponadto nie polecam - bo tu juz trzeba miec wprawiona reke zeby to ladnie wyszlo. 
Generalnie - da sie to zrobic samemu - jaki bedzie efekt koncowy - tego juz nie wie nikt  :smile:  Osobiscie jakbym mial to robic sam - skonczylbym na klejeniu styropianu. Nie wyobrazam sobie wlasnorecznego wtapiania siatki. Poza tym jest jeszcze jeden problem - skad wezmiesz rusztowanie? Gdzies mi tam mignelo - warszawskie - z warszawskiego - zamordujesz sie a wypozyczyc - chyba sie srednio oplaci. Czyli generalnie chyba lepiej zlecic to wykonawcy... no i przede wsyztskim wtedy... mamy umowe+odpowiednie materialy+wykonawce - w razie czego jest kogo ganiac  :smile:  a jak zrobisz sam i okaze sie, ze popeka, albo bedzie nierowno... to co wtedy... przyzwyczaic sie i polubic albo drzec to w cholere... a to juz troche drogawo wyjdzie. 

Nie wdawalem sie w szczegoly, jakby gdzies byly pytania dodatkowe / szczegolowe - prosze dopisywac

----------


## [email protected]

bardzo dziękuję za wyczerpujące informacje - prośba o wycene systemu na pw. (pow. 190m2) - same materiały. A tak w ogóle na jakim terenie Pan działa?

----------


## fighter1983

Nie ma problemu, w razie pytan sluze- smialo  :smile:  
A jaki styropian? grubosc i lambda? Producent? 
Co z kolkowaniem?
Z czego jest budynek... bo jezeli material chlonny (silka, gazobeton, ytong) jest jeszzce grunt antyodparzeniowy Sylitol Konzentrat 111 
Dzialam na terenie Warszawy i okolic osobiscie i na terenie UE przy wysylce kurierem (DHL)

----------


## [email protected]

> Nie ma problemu, w razie pytan sluze- smialo  
> A jaki styropian? grubosc i lambda? Producent? 
> Co z kolkowaniem?
> Z czego jest budynek... bo jezeli material chlonny (silka, gazobeton, ytong) jest jeszzce grunt antyodparzeniowy Sylitol Konzentrat 111 
> Dzialam na terenie Warszawy i okolic osobiscie i na terenie UE przy wysylce kurierem (DHL)


grubość 20cm, lambda albo 038 albo 032, producent wstepnie genderka, kołki plastikowe z metalowym trzpieniem, budynek z ytonga

----------


## fighter1983

Tynk silikonowy? 
Kolkowanie sugerowalbym w termodyblu: czyli wyfrezowac otwor pod kolek w styropianie i zaslepka styropianowa. Eliminuje efekt biedronki i zmniejsza w jakims tam stopniu straty ciepla. 

Klejenie przy Ytongu - pokusilbym sie o metode grzebieniowa - tak jak przy klejeniu plytek.

A moze NQG? o NQG w stopce mojej.

----------


## [email protected]

> Tynk silikonowy? 
> Kolkowanie sugerowalbym w termodyblu: czyli wyfrezowac otwor pod kolek w styropianie i zaslepka styropianowa. Eliminuje efekt biedronki i zmniejsza w jakims tam stopniu straty ciepla. 
> 
> Klejenie przy Ytongu - pokusilbym sie o metode grzebieniowa - tak jak przy klejeniu plytek.
> 
> A moze NQG? o NQG w stopce mojej.


szczerze to nie zastanawiałem się nad tynkiem - nawet nie wiem jaie są różnice

kołkowanie zaplanowane oczywiście w termodyblu
nie wiem jak z klejeniem - pierwsza wersja zakładała klej w piance, potem skłaniałem się na klej tradycyjny - przy wylewaniu stropu na 3 ścianach rozparło delikatnie szalunki i mam kawałki betonowe miejscami wystające ze ścian na około 2cm lub mniej, chciałem to równac klejem.
nqg - wygląda ciekawie ale ja sie na tym nie znam - musze widziec różnice aby sie wypowiadać

----------


## fighter1983

No to jezeli chodzi o NQG ja opisalem roznice. Uzytkownik - DDP - robilismy elewacje w zeszlym roku na NQG w Ciechanowie - do zaproszenia  :smile:  no i ewbuxxxo jako wykonawca na NQG  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

chyba bedzie to ciezki temat - jestesmy w dziale samorobów - a ja sam kłade styro i zatapiam siatke - chyba nikt nie przyjedzie położyć samego tynku. Zostanę wiec przy białym styro, termodyblach, siatce i kleju - dlatego interesuje mnie cały system Caparola ale chyba jednak ten standardowy

jaki tynk byś polecił? silikonowy?

----------


## fighter1983

Najbardziej popularny jest silikonowy aktualnie. ale to nie oznacza wcale ze go polecam  :smile:  ja go po prostu sprzedaje. Tak chce rynek, tak chca klienci, wiec nie ma co na sile kijem Wisły zawracac.
Pisalem juz w kilku watkach na ten temat, ale powtorze.
Moj dom jest docieplony styropianem z wyprawa z tynku mineralnego malowanego dobra farba silikonowa. 
Moi znajomi zwiazani z braza w tym byly szef firmy u siebie ma tak samo - mineralny malowany. 

Natomiast to juz bylo ladnych pare lat temu. Aktualnie jakbym robil elewacje - to nie wiem co bym zrobil.. Jezeli zalezaloby to od budzetu - mialbym niesamowita zagwozdke. Chyba staralbym sie zrobic NQG albo wlasnie jeszcze raz mineralny malowany, z pewnoscia nie dawalbym silikonowego tak kochanego przez klientow.

Rozawazalbym tez Carbon System lub STO Lotusan... ale to jakbym juz mial za duzo kasiory i robil na super wypasie. 

Zamierzasz robic sam... w zasadzie to jest kolejny plus mineralnego... wprawdzie jest najbardziej pracochlonny, ale.. chyba byloby najlatwiej.

Wycena na mailu... o ile Twoja nazwa uzytkownika na FM to jednoczesnie Twoj adres e-mail.

----------


## [email protected]

mam wycenę, wielkie dzięki, przeanalizuję i jeśli się zdecyduję to dam znać na priv - jeszcze raz dzięki,

----------


## [email protected]

wczoraj zakończona obróbka drzwi w wiatrołapie, i dwukrotne malowanie - zostało tylko wykleić brudnik, zamontować gniazdka i zamocować listwy maskujące drzwi i wiatrołap bedzie gotowy. Dzisiaj działam z brudnikiem.

----------


## yendrek3

Santosz no to dawaj jakies zdjecia stary  :roll eyes:

----------


## MA86

WItam,

Od niedawna śledzę to forum i Twój dziennik. Jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem. Ja teraz remontuje starą kostkę po rodzicach. 
Mam pytanie co do rekuperacji. W Dom Went zrobili CI projekt i tam też zamówiłeś wszystkie elementy łącznie z centrala? wyliczyli Ci która Ci będzie pasowała? Co do tej instalacji to czy na etapie robienia stropów zostawiałeś miejsce na przewody wentylacyjne, czy kułeś?
W moim przypadku chciałbym poprowadzić sobie taka instalację a w późniejszym czasie zakupić centrale. 

Będe wdzięczny za info.

----------


## tomdts

> wczoraj zakończona obróbka drzwi w wiatrołapie, i dwukrotne malowanie - zostało tylko wykleić brudnik, zamontować gniazdka i zamocować listwy maskujące drzwi i wiatrołap bedzie gotowy. Dzisiaj działam z brudnikiem.


Dawaj foty jak to wyszło...

----------


## [email protected]

> WItam,
> 
> Od niedawna śledzę to forum i Twój dziennik. Jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem. Ja teraz remontuje starą kostkę po rodzicach. 
> Mam pytanie co do rekuperacji. W Dom Went zrobili CI projekt i tam też zamówiłeś wszystkie elementy łącznie z centrala? wyliczyli Ci która Ci będzie pasowała? Co do tej instalacji to czy na etapie robienia stropów zostawiałeś miejsce na przewody wentylacyjne, czy kułeś?
> W moim przypadku chciałbym poprowadzić sobie taka instalację a w późniejszym czasie zakupić centrale. 
> 
> Będe wdzięczny za info.


Projekt zamówiony w dom went zrobili na podstawie projektu który podesłałem - własciwie skany - rzuty pionowe i poziome - potrzebne do wyliczenia kubatury - jeśli chodzi o reku to zaproponowali dwa - a ja wybrałem. Strop był zalany normalnie a instalacja jest schowana w warstwie styro pod podłogówką - wiedząc wcześniej ze tak bedzie odpowiednio wysoko montowałem nadproża tak żeby drzwi weszły normalnie




> Dawaj foty jak to wyszło...


Kleję listwy na kleju "Mamut" Dan Bravena bez gwoździ - ładnie to wychodzi - dziś bede na budowie i cyknę conieco to wrzucę - zaczałem podwieszać sufity w salonie - bedzie trochę zabawy bo żona wymyśliła sobie że mam tak ukryć karnisze aby firany wystawały "z sufitu" - sma jestem ciekaw jak to wyjdzie :no:

----------


## [email protected]

No to obiecane zdjęcia - to są drzwi między wiatrołapem a korytarzem włąściwym





A to są drzwi z wiatrołąpu do garażu - skończone prezentują się rewelacyjnie:



Z drzwiami na tyle koniec na razie, czas wziąść się za podwieszenie sufitu w salonie - plan jest prosty - ma być tak jak w kuchni tylko na większą skalę - zacząłem więc od przymocowania profili UD30 do ścian





Nie było to łatwe ponieważ poniżej sufitu idzie kabel elektryczny - zdjęcia oczywiście mam ale i tak w dwóch miejscach miałem dużego stracha

A to mój "warsztat" przenośny do montażu listew maskujących no i pewnie bedzie do paneli



Ukośnica pożyczona, własnie szukam dla siebie ale już w wersji ze wskaźnikiem laserowym

----------


## map78

> Ukośnica pożyczona, własnie szukam dla siebie ale już w wersji ze wskaźnikiem laserowym


Kupiłem sobie taką ostatnio w Lidlu za grosze :smile:  super sprawa :yes:

----------


## [email protected]

Ale mnie wkurzasz - wczoraj objeździłem trzy lidle w Słupsku - szukałem właśnie tego Parkside - cena była dobra - niestety dowiedziałem się o nim za późno i nie udało mi się kupić. Nawet nic nie mów

----------


## ada666

Ładnie wszystko wygląda :smile:  U Nas też pojawiły się już pierwsze płytki (kuchnia i łazienka na dole) i wstawiliśmy dwie pary drzwi ( a właściwie ościeżnice  :big grin: ). Czekam na kolejne fotki  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## dez

Tylko że ta lidlowa nie miała posuwu więc z panelami miałbyś trochę problem. Z niektórymi parksidami musisz być zaraz po otwarciu sklepu bo nawet o 9-10 godzinie w dniu sprzedaży już wyczyszczone bywa  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Jak to nie miała - na zdjęciach był. Ale map78 tak mnie wkurzył że dzis poleciałem do Casto i zakupiłem sobie ukośnicę i z posuwem na łożyskach, i z laserkiem i kąt pionowy i jakieś tam takie..... działa nieżle 1500W - na panele, bude dla psa i listwy da rade.

----------


## tomdts

Faktyczni wyszło równo jak z fabryki....
a z sufitem faktycznie będzie trochę rzeźbienia.

----------


## map78

> Jak to nie miała - na zdjęciach był. Ale map78 tak mnie wkurzył że dzis poleciałem do Casto i zakupiłem sobie ukośnicę i z posuwem na łożyskach, i z laserkiem i kąt pionowy i jakieś tam takie..... działa nieżle 1500W - na panele, bude dla psa i listwy da rade.


A ile dałeś? Bo ja 249,99zł :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

Czy ja mam nadal obserwowac ten watek?
Czy jak bede do czegos potrzebny to mnie sprowadzisz z powrotem?

----------


## [email protected]

> Czy ja mam nadal obserwowac ten watek?
> Czy jak bede do czegos potrzebny to mnie sprowadzisz z powrotem?


Bardzo Ci dziękuję i namiar mam, elewacja to u mnie gdzieś połowa kwietnia lub poczatek maja (czekam na urlop) wiec odezwe się za kilka tygodni. THX.

----------


## [email protected]

> A ile dałeś? Bo ja 249,99zł


I tu jest pies pogrzebany - wczoraj dzwoniłem nawet na infolinię LIDLa - babka sprawdzała mi stany na całym Pomorzu ale niestety nie ma (choć liczyłem na jakieś zwroty lub niewykorzystane stany magazynowe). Stąd szlag mnie prawie trafił jak trzeba było 396 złociszy wydać i 40zł na dodatkową tarczę z 40zębami.  No nie mogę tego przeboleć. Wczoraj prawie 30minut siedziałem jeszcze przed Casto i się zastanawiałem czy warto. 

A tak na marginesie - ma posuw?

----------


## map78

> A tak na marginesie - ma posuw?


I tu jest pies pogrzebany... :smile:  NIE :no: 
Ale mi akurat nie był potrzebny bo mam piłę stołowa do cięcia długich desek czy paneli, a potrzebowałem typowej ukośnicy, bo wyobraź sobie, że mieszkam już 4 lata a nie mam jeszcze listew przypodłogowych :smile:  Małżonka powiedziała, że koniecznie muszą być drewniane, lub MDF stąd decyzja na ukośnicę. Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

4lata - nieźle świętowałeś przeprowadzkę :big lol: 

Ukoiłeś mą starganą duszę - tym brakiem posuwu - a ja widziałem na necie parkside'a który był w lidlu w ubiegłym roku w kwietniu z posuwem ale wtedy kosztował 399 - i sadziłem że to ten sam tylko po przecenach.
No to teraz już nie żałuję.

----------


## dez

Aż google przeryłem żeby sprawdzić czy ta lidlowa miała posuw czy nie (byłem pewien że nie), a mogłem doczytać do końca wasze wpisy  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Bardzo Ci dziękuję i namiar mam, elewacja to u mnie gdzieś połowa kwietnia lub poczatek maja (czekam na urlop) wiec odezwe się za kilka tygodni. THX.


Odmeldowuje sie z watku. GL sir

----------


## [email protected]

Dziś zostały zakupione klamki do drzwi no i na trzech skrzydłach zamontowane - jest ok a nawet bardzo. Zakupiłęm też wiekszość sprzętu elektrycznego. Jutro zamawiam parapety wewnętrzne.

----------


## [email protected]

No i zacząłem dziś podwieszać sufit w salonie i ukrywać w suficie karnisze. Robota żmudna - wiercenie, mierzenie, wiercenie, mierzenie, cięcie, wiercenie .....
ale po kilku chwilach coś widać:










I na zakończenie popołudnia wygląda to tak:



A to moj nowy nabytek - ukośnica z Casto:



działa naprawdę rewelacyjnie - a laser super sprawa :smile: 
Jutro ciąg dalszy bo dzisiaj zabrakło mi kołków :cry:

----------


## [email protected]

No i ciąg dalszy walki z sufitem w salonie:





całkiem dobrze to wychodzi, równo i dobrze się kołki trzymają - tfu, tfu tfu - aby tylko nie zapeszyć

















Dziś też była niemiła niespodzianka - przyszła bateria do kouchni ale niestety porysowana, jeden plastik połamany, kropki rdzy - słabo - czekam na odpowiedz sprzedawcy z allegro i na załatwienie sprawy.

Na jutro plan na skończenie stelażu a w sobotę chciałbym opłytować ale co wyjdzie....hmmm.... kto wie :bye:

----------


## Dafi Pe

Mam pytanko o ukośnicę. Jak wygląda w niej "precyzja" cięcia? Nie rusza się na boki? Pytam, bo planuję zakup, a kiedyś w "Majstrze" się naczytałem, że się przestawiają, że nieprecyzyjne i jeszcze coś.
Pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

na innym zdjęciu miałem Graphite'a pożyczonego od kumpla i troche chodzil na boki, ale też swoje juz przeszedł. Moja nowa jest ok ale też myśle że jak łożyska dostaną w kość to bedzie chodzić. Posuw jest łożyskowany.

----------


## tomdts

tyle drabin na suficie....
fajnie to wygląda  :roll eyes: 

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

dzięki, też mi się podoba....właściwie to sie zastanawiam czy warto dawać płyty? :tongue:

----------


## netbet

> dzięki, też mi się podoba....właściwie to sie zastanawiam czy warto dawać płyty?


ty się lepiej zastanów co zrobisz z tymi łbami wkrętów od dołu... będziesz robił gniazda pod nie w płycie żeby się chowały a płyta nie prężyła na nich?
w tech chwili masz co 40 cm "górkę" dwu - trzy milimetrową...

nie żebym biadolił że się nie da i tak.... ale..

----------


## [email protected]

dokładnie 2mm - to takie wkręty z bardzo płaskim łbem, na nity to dla mnie zbyt dużo zabawy a też przecież wystają, kuchnie tak robiłem i jakoś poszło, na poddaszu też najpierw miałem tzw pchełki i te mnie wkurzały bo wystawały 3-4mm wiec musiałem szukać innych wkrętów, no i znalazłem. Niestety nie znam innej metody.
Kiedyś ogłądałem takie narzędzie do łaczenia profili ale okazało się że działa ale tylko jak się robi ścianki działowe (są inne kąty podejścia tym narzędziem) i do sufitów się nie nadaje. A można inaczej?

----------


## Dafi Pe

@ Santosz, dzięki za odpowiedź  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Spoko, nie za ma co :wink: 

A na budowie - robota posuwa się jakoś do przodu, myśłałem że cała sobota bedzie do dyspozycji ale.....wraz z inwestorką i córką inwestorów - pojechaliśmy po panele do pokoju córki....i się zaczęło, nie będę opisywał ze szczegółami ale każdy facet wie, że zakupy z żoną to wyzwanie a jak dwie kobity się spotkają w tym jedna dorastająca - to katastrofa :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 
I niestety na budowie zawitałem po 14tej - ale uparłem się i plan na dzień wczorajszy prawie został zrealizowany, reszte kończe dziś. A co się udało? Opłytować od spodu konstrukcje w salonie, ułożyć elektrykę pod 10 ledów w suficie wraz z wywierceniem otworów. Zdęcia niestety robione telefonem ale niżle widać. Na zdjęciu poniżej założony już anemostat



Tu ładnie widać jak będą wyglądały ukryte karnisze

----------


## [email protected]

A tu kilka zdjęć znalezionych na aparacie - zdjęcia popełniła inwestorka, ładnie na nich widać jak się prezentują drzwi, i nowe klami i ogólnie wiatrołap











W rzeczywistości wyglądają jeszcze lepiej, to był bardzo udany zakup, muszę przyznać inwestorce - bo to ona wypatrzyła te drzwi.

----------


## aisab

Drzwi bardzo ładne.... :yes:  ale ta wnęka do karnisza nad oknem to też super pomysł....muszę namówić męża żeby mi takie coś też "wyrzeźbił"

----------


## [email protected]

Widziałem na zdjęciach taką w salonie i bardzo mi się spodobała - dobrze że szanowna Pani Inwestorka namówiła mnie na ten pomysł - tylo cicho sza - bo jak usłyszy to znów coś wymyśłi :ohmy:

----------


## [email protected]

No i płytowanie zakończone, wczoraj połaczenia posiatkowane i na pierwszy raz zaciągnięte gładzią, narożniki papierowe też zaciągnięte, zakupione 13 lampek sufitowych - oprawy osobno, ledy osobno i kostki przyłaczeniowe osobno - razem 240zł - MASAKRA :sad: 

Wczoraj odbyła się wizyta kominiarza, chodził zaglądał, mierzył anemometrem i ....150zł i odbiór kominiarski jest :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Zakończyłęm brudniki w wiatrołapie - wcześniej próbowałem takie listwy ładne, białe ale były zbyt cienkie, potem był pomysł na czarne z casto mocowane na stelażu - takie bardzo ładne - ale były zbyt błyszczące. W końcu stanęło jak zawsze - brudnik zrobiony z tego gresu co podłoga - i muszę powiedzieć że nieźle wyszedł. Foto wieczorkiem.

Doszedł też już temat obudowy kominka a właściwie ramki wokół wkładu na obudowie. Gotowe obudowy są dość drogie - pomysły były różńe - od nieobudowywania, przez gres na kominku, po gotowca. Jednak mamy własną wizję jak ten kominek powinien wyglądać a do tego nijak nie można zgrać obudowy gotowej. Gres też odpadł w przedbiegach. Ale.....okazało się przez przypadek że kuzyn który zajmuje się renowacją nagrobków ma dostęp do materiałów typu granit i marmur, do tego ma maszyny i może nam taką ramkę gotową sklecić. Wybraliśmy marmur Breccia Sarda, wczoraj dałem mu wymiary 2 listwy 90cmx10cm oraz dwie 60cmx10cm. Grubość 3cm. Dziś ma być wstępna wycena ale już powiedział nam że to będą grosze.....zobaczymy

----------


## [email protected]

A więc wycena na ramkę z marmuru breccia sarda o gr.3cm w wymiarach powyżej to....110zł! Szok. 
Odnośnie kominka decyzja już zapadła - obudowa z gazobetonu 7,5cm, od środka wełna izolacyjna, obudowa z gazobetonu aż do sufitu - przeliczając koszty dałem sobie spokój z płytami krzemianowo - wapiennymi....niestety zaczęło się bardzo skrupulatne liczenie kasy.
Salon już zaciągnięty gładzią po raz ostatni, pomalowany już na dwa razy na biało, Dziś delikatne szlifowanie zaprawek zrobionych wczoraj i malowanie finalne na biało a jutro biały montaż - elektryka. W weekend zaczynam walczyć z drugą warstwą płyt rigips na poddaszu. Ponieważ pomocników brak a sufity były wymierzone tak aby w większej części kłaść duże płyty - na piątek zamówiłem sobie takie "cóś":



Podobno można z nim zadziałać z rigipsami - samemu :roll eyes: 

Obadamy....

----------


## ada666

> A więc wycena na ramkę z marmuru breccia sarda o gr.3cm w wymiarach powyżej to....110zł! Szok. 
> Odnośnie kominka decyzja już zapadła - obudowa z gazobetonu 7,5cm, od środka wełna izolacyjna, obudowa z gazobetonu aż do sufitu - przeliczając koszty dałem sobie spokój z płytami krzemianowo - wapiennymi....niestety zaczęło się bardzo skrupulatne liczenie kasy.
> Salon już zaciągnięty gładzią po raz ostatni, pomalowany już na dwa razy na biało, Dziś delikatne szlifowanie zaprawek zrobionych wczoraj i malowanie finalne na biało a jutro biały montaż - elektryka. W weekend zaczynam walczyć z drugą warstwą płyt rigips na poddaszu. Ponieważ pomocników brak a sufity były wymierzone tak aby w większej części kłaść duże płyty - na piątek zamówiłem sobie takie "cóś":
> 
> 
> 
> Podobno można z nim zadziałać z rigipsami - samemu
> 
> Obadamy....


Podnośnik fajna sprawa. U Nas tez się sprawdził. Nie wiem tylko, czy jednak nie przyda się ktoś do pomocy. Powodzenia i obserwuję dalej  :wink: 
ps. możesz mi napisać z jakiej firmy macie klamki??

----------


## [email protected]

jeśli chodzi o klamki - zerkne dzisiaj na budowie - kupione w słupskiej hurtowni Fimal, a podnośnik ściągam aż z Koszalina, w słupskim oddziale Ramirenta mają uszkodzony, ale mam nadzieję, że w weekend razem z żonką ułożymy wszystkie wielkie płyty, z mniejszymi kawałkami damy radę bez podnośnika.
Wczoraj odebrałem parapety wewnętrzne - 6,7mb za 560zł w kolorze złoty dąb. Dziś będzie chyba montaż pierwszego.
Zakupione zostały płytki do dolnego wc



10m2 płytek, kilka dekorów i fuga w dwóch kolorach - wyszło tysiaka.

----------


## ada666

> jeśli chodzi o klamki - zerkne dzisiaj na budowie - kupione w słupskiej hurtowni Fimal, a podnośnik ściągam aż z Koszalina, w słupskim oddziale Ramirenta mają uszkodzony, ale mam nadzieję, że w weekend razem z żonką ułożymy wszystkie wielkie płyty, z mniejszymi kawałkami damy radę bez podnośnika.
> Wczoraj odebrałem parapety wewnętrzne - 6,7mb za 560zł w kolorze złoty dąb. Dziś będzie chyba montaż pierwszego.
> Zakupione zostały płytki do dolnego wc
> 
> 
> 10m2 płytek, kilka dekorów i fuga w dwóch kolorach - wyszło tysiaka.


Ładne płytki. My w dolnej łazience położyliśmy kolekcję Loft Ceramstic. Na górze mamy trzy kolory biały, czarny i szary z kolekcji Fargo Opoczno. Na całym dole na podłogach jest kolekcja Pulso Paradyż kolor grafit. Ogólnie u Nas taka kolorystyka szaro-biało-grafitowa będzie . To chyba nie w Waszym stylu  :wink: .
Będę czekać na info w sprawie klamek. 
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

o dziwo właśnie te kolory na dole będą dominować, u góry co prawda piaskowy z brązem ale elewacja już szary z grafitem

----------


## ada666

U Nas elewacja będzie biała z szarymi wstawkami, a cokół taki ciemniejszy grafitowy. Podbitka pod kolor dachu, raczej ciemna. Salon zamierzamy pomalować na szaro, filary w holu na grafitowy a reszta na biało. W kuchni mamy czarno szare płytki na ścianach więc meble będą białe z oliwkowym i ciemne blaty. Na górze jeden pokój monsunowa zieleń - Dekoral + komin wentylacyjny grafitowy, sypialnia pachnący cynamon - Dekoral, reszta biała. Mam nadzieję, że wszystko fajnie wyjdzie. Kolorystyka raczej stonowana więc powinno być oki  :smile: .
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

A wczoraj zmontowano już oświetlenie salonu - oczywiście ja zmontowałem, a także część opraw elektrycznych - została tylko widoczna na zdjęciu "piątka" ponieważ zapomniałem puścić sobie do salonu skrętkę LAN, trzeba delikatnie podkuć, założyć skrętkę i dokupić gniazdo oczywiście

----------


## [email protected]

No i zaczęlo się - druga warstwa regipsów pojawia się na poddaszu - wczoraj i dziś zakończono pokoje dzieci i korytarz plus połowa sypialni i kawałek łazienki. Dodatkowo obsadziłem trzy parapety wewnętrzne - zostały tylko dwa. No i obrobiłem częsciowo drzwi do wiatrołapu listwami wykończeniowymi - niestety zabrakło "mamuta" i dwie listwy bede musial położyć jutro. Ale jakieś postępy są :tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

Do wykończenia regipsem pozostała pralnia i wszystkie ścianki kolankowe. Pojawia się za to coraz więcej parapetów.
Wczoraj w Ramirencie wycenili mi wypożyczenie rusztowania potrzebnego do ocieplenia budynku. Wyliczyli że potrzeba mi 240m2 rusztowania, minimalny okres wypożyczenia to 10dni. Cena - 1200zł brutto plus transport w dwie strony 600zł - razem 1800zł. MASAKRA.
Nawet gdybym miał to robić z drabiny - nie skorzystam. Na szczęście kolega pożyczy mi 16kompletów nóg rusztowania choinkowego także jedną stronę 11mb długości domu obstawię a i na szczytach jakoś poradzimy

----------


## aiki

Santosz Ty pisałeś kiedyś że masz komin Brata.
Jaki wysoki i jaki układ no i ile kasy.
Dostałem wycenę od przedstawiciela na Pomorze (zbliżona do allegro) czy Ty też się z nim kontaktowałeś?

----------


## [email protected]

Nie mam Brata - pisałem że wykonawca mi zakupił a ja kazałem go odesłać ze względu na cenę. Zakupił mi dwa kominy - jeden kanał spalinowy+wentylacyjny z pełnym ociepleniem wysokość 8,5m za 3tys i drugi sam spalinowy z pełnym ociepleniem wysokość ta sama za 2tys. A ja dwa takie same kominy zakupiłem na alledrogo od jakiejś innej firmy za 3,3tys z transportem i kazałem wykonawcy odesłać.

----------


## Ahya

Strasznie mi się podoba jak nie widać karniszy przy zasłonach, tylko one tak jakby wychodziły z sufitu. Świetny efekt, mnóstwo pracy, ale warto było. Naprawde mi się podoba  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

No mnie po malowaniu i przy zapalonych lampkach też - efekt bedzie oczywiscie z firanami.

Dziś skończyłem regipsami sufity i skosy - zostały tylko ścianki kolankowe bo brakło 7szt płyt. Ale za to wszystkie parapety zostały już obsadzone, na dole drzwi do Wc i korytarza obłożone listwami ozdobnymi i zamontowane kolejne kilka gniazdek elektrycznych....powoli jakoś to idzie....

----------


## [email protected]

Witam i dziękuję - rzadko tu się takie słowa zdarzają i dodają otuchy - dzięki.

Dziś zakupiłem skrętkę komputerową po 0,80gr za metr w dwóch pętlach, następnie w zaprzyjaźnionym sklepie zarobiono mi końcówki i gniazda wlan po czym po południu zamontowałem jedno z nich - zdjęcia jutro. Zdązyłem też obrobić gładzią szpachlową wszystkie parapety wewnętrzne. Jutro mam plan aby skończyć walkę z regipsami i po niedzieli zabrać się za klejenie i szlifowanie. Sesja zdjęciowa jutro. Pzdr.

----------


## [email protected]

Jako się rzekło - sobota to dzień kiedy można cały dzień poświęcić na budowie i tako się rzekło. Po pierwsze zakupiłem brakujące regipsy w Casto, a następnie okazało się, że bloczki ytonga 11,5 są zbyt szerokie na obudowę kominka i na ściankę spiżarni. Co zrobić? Na szczęście znalazło się wyjście, a ponieważ bo części budowlanej zostało w domu 8szt ytonga 24 to razem z żoną zwieźliśmy cały ten materiał na budowę i uderzyliśmy do naszego wykonawcy który stawiał nam mury, mieszka około 1km od nas - on za odpowiednim "załącznikiem" :big grin:  udostępnił nam maszynę do cięcia ytonga i w 15minut pocięliśmy sobie wszystkie te bloczki na 8cm. Mamy zatem materiał i pozbyliśmy się resztek gazobetonu.
Następnie przyszedł czas na odsłonięcie zarobionych dzień wcześniej parapetów....wyszło to tak:









Sądzę, że wyszło całkiem nieźle - przynajmniej ja jestem zadowolony. Teraz jeszcze do poniedziałki niech schnie, potem delikatny szlif i ewentualne poprawki.

Ale w końcu zajęliśmy się regipsami i udało się zakończyć ściany:







Inwestorka w akcji :yes: 



A tu łazienka:



A ponieważ walka ze ścianami została prawie zakończona, można było zacząć robić zabudowę łazienki:








W założeniu mają być dwie wnęki jako półki i do tego podświetlone



Mam za to inny dylemat - dotyczący montażu wanny - otóż wanna będzie narożna, symetryczna około 150x150 i teraz pytanie odnośnie montażu baterii. 
I teraz tak - jeśli zamontuję baterię wannową na wannie to jak się do niej dostać w razie awarii skoro wanna bedzie obudowana mozaiką?
Jest też plan aby zamontować ją na widocznej półce miedzy wanna a ścianą ale problem ten sam - czyli jak w razie awarii dojść do mocowania baterii?
Pomożcie....

----------


## R&K

robisz "płytke" 60x60 którą obklejasz mozajką i montujesz ją na magnesach , reszte fugujesz lub silikonujesz - mam tak u siebie - tyle ze nie mozajka a 2 płytki  30x60

----------


## [email protected]

Wszystko fajnie tylko - bateria ze względu na ukształtowanie wanny nie bedzie na samym rogu tylko gdzieś w  odległości 1/3 czyli około 50cm od krawędzi bocznej  - i teraz jak tam sięgnąć? a może taką rewizję na magnesach zrobić od góry tej półki? ale wtedy np przy chlapaniu woda może wpadać do środka. Tu są właśnie dylematy....

----------


## yasiek

A ta ścianka za wanną to jakiś schowek z drugiej strony? Dach masz z tego co zauważyłem dwuspadowy, więc jest tam jakaś przestrzeń. Może z tamtej strony zrobić rewizję?

----------


## [email protected]

za ścianą za wanną sa schody a z boku z prawej to ściana zewnętrzna - mam dylemat i nie znam na razie rozwiązania :cool:

----------


## yendrek3

No Santosz widze ze na bogato, parapety git i zabudowa przy wannie tez niczego sobie :yes:

----------


## R&K

nie ma znaczenia to gdzie bedzie bateria - musisz miec poprostu dojscie pod wanne i dostep zarowno do wpdu jak i odplywu - mozesz zrobic to w dowolnym miejscu zabudowy pod wanne

----------


## [email protected]

> nie ma znaczenia to gdzie bedzie bateria - musisz miec poprostu dojscie pod wanne i dostep zarowno do wpdu jak i odplywu - mozesz zrobic to w dowolnym miejscu zabudowy pod wanne


No chyba niezupełnie bo z drzwiczek rewizyjnych muszę jeszcze sięgnąć ręką do mocowania baterii, nie mówiąc już o dokreceniu kluczem weży dopływowych czy dokręceniu śruby

----------


## modena

Witam.
Santosz  świetnie Wam idzie , aż miło popatrzeć .Już dużo nie zostało do zrobienia  :smile: 
Poproszę o informację jakie wymiary ma te obniżenie w salonie na suficie tzn wysokość i szerokość  .Też chcemy takie coś popełnić  ,a w Twoim wykonaniu tego obniżenia  podobają nam się proporcje.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam.
> Santosz  świetnie Wam idzie , aż miło popatrzeć .Już dużo nie zostało do zrobienia 
> Poproszę o informację jakie wymiary ma te obniżenie w salonie na suficie tzn wysokość i szerokość  .Też chcemy takie coś popełnić  ,a w Twoim wykonaniu tego obniżenia  podobają nam się proporcje.
> Pozdrawiam


Szerokość 65cm wysokość 10cm - to wymiary stelaża oczywiście dochodzi do tego grubość płyty.

A propos.... z dnia na dzień mam wrażenie że do zrobienia jest coraz więcej

----------


## map78

> I teraz tak - jeśli zamontuję baterię wannową na wannie to jak się do niej dostać w razie awarii skoro wanna bedzie obudowana mozaiką?
> Jest też plan aby zamontować ją na widocznej półce miedzy wanna a ścianą ale problem ten sam - czyli jak w razie awarii dojść do mocowania baterii?
> Pomożcie....


Santosz looknij na ostatnie zdjęcie w mojej galerii - kształt wanny inny, ale sytuacja taka sama :yes:  Ja nie robiłem żadnego dojścia, itp i miałem już jedną awarię :sad:  Co prawda nie armatury, ale odpływu - najprostsza metoda - wyciągasz całą wannę. Operacja zajmuje w sumie kilkanaście minut, z wyczyszczeniem starego sylikonu i nałożeniem nowego, a miejsca masz pod dostatkiem i dojście idealne :smile:  Mi się akurat coś tam zepsuło, ale na ogół są to rzeczy tak sporadyczne, że moim zdaniem nie ma sensu się bawić w jakieś rewizje, itp. Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

Ale u Ciebie wanna jest jakby od góry włożona do obudowy - rozumiem że zdjąłeś silikon i po prostu wyciągnąłeś wannę unosząc ją do góry.
U mnie wanna będzie dosunięta do narożnika i od przodu obudowana taką specjalną płytą - wygląda jak styropianowa, jest ponacinana umożliwiając gięcie, na niej znajduje się siatka i klej, do tej powierzchni będzie klejona mozaika. Problem w tym, że nie wiem czy ona jest samonośna czy mocowana na stelażu.

----------


## [email protected]

O.... znalazłem takie coś http://allegro.pl/uniwersalna-zabudo...021156768.html
to ma być zamontowane i chyba rzeczywiście nie ma potrzeby montażu drzwiczek rewizyjnych. Tylko zastanawiam się czy ta obudowa jest po prostu dosunięta, czy w jakiś sposób zamontowana i do czego? To ma znaczenie przy ewentualnym demontażu

----------


## [email protected]

I wszystko jasne w temacie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMfOWLvYX90

dzięki wszystkim :tongue:

----------


## Tomkowa

> Na górze mamy trzy kolory biały, czarny i szary z kolekcji Fargo Opoczno.


ada
planuję zakupić płytki Fargo do moich dwóch łazienek - białe i szare. Możesz mi powiedzieć, czy jesteś z nich zadowolona? Jak wyglądają? Trzymają rozmiar i barwę wszystkie tak samo? Jakie są w utrzymaniu? Mi niezmiernie się one podobają, ale nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć opinii osób, które je mają. Na dniach muszę podjąć ostateczną decyzję.  Będę Ci bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## Tomkowa

Bardzo przepraszam Gospodarza, że tak wpadłam i pytam, ale bardzo się ucieszyłam ze znalezienia osoby z Fargo na ścianie  :big grin: 
Santosz, podziwiam Twój zapał, pracowitość no i talent! Inwestorka musi być szczęśliwa  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Eeee tam - musiałabyś zobaczyć mój talent i zapał teraz - jak mam gładzie robić..... :sick:

----------


## Ahya

Raz w życiu robiłam gładzie, jak robiliśmy remont mieszkania po ślubie. Powiedziałam NIGDY WIĘCEJ, nawet jakby mial mi za to ktoś płacić, gładzi nie dotknę. To cholerstwo włazi wszędzie, po zrobieniu pierwszego pokoju stwierdziłam, że tynk c-w jest zajebisty w swej chropowatości i zmieniać reszty nie zamierzam. Och ja ja Ci nie zadroszcze...

----------


## ada666

> ada
> planuję zakupić płytki Fargo do moich dwóch łazienek - białe i szare. Możesz mi powiedzieć, czy jesteś z nich zadowolona? Jak wyglądają? Trzymają rozmiar i barwę wszystkie tak samo? Jakie są w utrzymaniu? Mi niezmiernie się one podobają, ale nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć opinii osób, które je mają. Na dniach muszę podjąć ostateczną decyzję.  Będę Ci bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedź


Witam  :smile: 

Podaj mi maila to dzisiaj na budowie zrobie fotki i przeslę. Płytki są juz położone więć będzie wszystko widać. 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Bobek1983

Santosz czy masz już jakiś plan na wykonanie elewacji? Jakaś wizualizacja może? :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

plan mam ale wizualizacji niestety nie ma

----------


## DrKubus

@santosz, co u Ciebie? dziennik Ci na drugą stronę zleciał, a ja nie mam co czytać  :smile:

----------


## aiki

A bo Santosz prawie kończy to i dziennik będzie zamykał.

----------


## [email protected]

Hahaha, dobre
Nie jest tak miło - niestety pieprz...ne gładzie, nawet nie mam ochoty o nich pisac stad zastój
Zaczał się wczoraj styro wiec niedługo podgonie

----------


## Bobek1983

Santosz czy posiadasz może rysunek z rozmieszczeniem gniazdek i szufelek centralnego odkurzacza? Zamierzam też zrobić to sam, mam nadzieję, że nie trzeba być ekspertem? Jakieś porady?

----------


## tomdts

> Hahaha, dobre
> Nie jest tak miło - niestety pieprz...ne gładzie, nawet nie mam ochoty o nich pisac stad zastój
> Zaczał się wczoraj styro wiec niedługo podgonie


Czekamy, chyba tak złe nie jest?

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

> Santosz czy posiadasz może rysunek z rozmieszczeniem gniazdek i szufelek centralnego odkurzacza? Zamierzam też zrobić to sam, mam nadzieję, że nie trzeba być ekspertem? Jakieś porady?


Nie mam rysunku, rozplanowałęm je tak zeby bylo ich jak najmniej, no i zeby waz zasiegiem obejmowal kazde pomieszczenie
Ło matko jak długo mnie tu nie było.....

----------


## [email protected]

No wiec tak, gładzie odłożono na bok bo przyjechał miesiąc temu styropian. Od razu wziąłem się za robotę ale...robię ,kompletnie sam - od klejenia, po uszczelnienie, wiercenie, kołkowanie, docinanie, siatkę itd. stąd robota idzie wolno.....ale od poczatku....
Pamiętacie zapewne że wokół domu od kilku miesiecy leżały kupki ziemi .....ano przyszedł czas aby je rozplantować i zobaczyć czy starczy ziemi na wyrównanie terenu czy trzeba jej jeszcze dowieźć.....a po robocie wyglądało to tak....



















Nasz koparkowy jest wielki :smile: , przy tej robocie nawet nas nie bylo, wjechal sam i proszę jak wszystko pięknie obrobil. Sąsiedzi pytali kiedy na golfa można wpaść :smile: 

W międzyczasie pojawiła się u nas także ostatnia część kuchni - lodówka:





Filtr musial jednak wylądować w szafce nad lodóką ze względu na brak miejsca za lodówką, ale wyszło całkiem zgrabnie :smile: 





Spójrzcie, jak dopasowana jest lodówka - najpierw była wnęka a dopiero potem dobieraliśmy do niej lodówkę - no i udało się moim zdaniem wyśmienicie



No i pierwszy lód :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Ale zacząłem też styropian - wziąłem z pracy dwa tygodnie wolnego, pożyczyłem rusztowanie choinkowe - niewielkie ale na jedna ścianę starcza. No i zaczęło się....pierwszy na ścianie:











I tak powoli płyta za płytą, aby na darmo nie rozstawiac rusztowania ile dałem rady tel ciągnąłem z drabiny, rusztowanie postawiłem na ścianie szczytowej dopiero jak miałem styropian do stropu

























Po dwóch tygodniach miałem styropianem wyklejone 3 ściany i połowę czwartej, aby jak naszybciej siatkę położyć, trzeba było ścianę szczytowa robić jako pierwszą, aby z rusztowaniem nie latać pięć razy. Najpierw poszła siatka na grzebień 6x6 a na drugi dzień druga warstwa kleju na siatkę, wyszło .....bardzo dobrze....

----------


## DrKubus

No ślicznie, teraz zdradź ile czasu Ci to zajęło żebym wiedział jak mam planować pracę, bo zapewne też mnie ta własnoręczna robota czeka.

PS. Tylko patrząc na Twoją stopkę i zdjęcia ten grafit strasznie biały miałeś (co Cię skłoniło do zmiany?)

----------


## [email protected]

:cool:  - już zmieniłem
fakt - nie ma szarego - raz cena, dwa - samodzielnie grafit do ulozenia to mordęga

Naczytałem się na forum, że styro grafit trzeba układać szybko, aby nie nasłonecznić go za bardzo bo puchnie, że na rusztowaniach w sloneczna pogode trzeba mieć osłony zamontowane, a ja....sam - widac jak długo to schodzi raczej bym z grafitem nie dał rady.
A cena - 2tys mniej a U ściany mam takie jak z grafitem, tyle że musiałem grubość zwiększyć na 22cm


Ile czasu? hmmm
3 tygodnie - klejenie calości, plus siatka i druga warstwa na jednej szczytowej, pluys za 2 dni bedzie siatka na drugiej szczytowej. Sądze ze za 2tyg bede mial koniec - ale ja cala robotę to robię popołudnia od 16-20 czyli 4 godziny dziennie plus sobota i niedziela cały dzień...wiec musisz sobie sam policzyc.

----------


## DrKubus

Dzięki za informację, niestety będę miał dokładnie taki sam czas pracy, a nawet gorszy 18-22, pisałeś wcześniej o 2 tyg. urlopu, a teraz piszesz tylko o popołudniach, sorry że się tak dopytuje ale ma to dość znaczny wpływ na kalkulację.

Troszkę mnie zmartwiłeś tymi argumentami przeciwko grafitowej samoróbce... zależało mi na zejściu z grubości ocieplenia na rzecz lambdy, ale jeśli poza kasą również "warunki techniczne" są przeciw grafitowi, to jeszcze będę musiał przemyśleć te decyzję.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

U nas bedzie grafit. Wytrzymaj do sierpnia i bedziesz wiedzial jak to idzie w pojedynke.

----------


## DrKubus

> U nas bedzie grafit. Wytrzymaj do sierpnia i bedziesz wiedzial jak to idzie w pojedynke.


Na 100% będziesz kładł go wcześniej... Ty, zamiast się męczyć w pojedynkę, może się zgadamy na forum i tak w 2-3 chłopa jeden weekend jedną chatę, w drugi kolejną, itd.... mówią że w takich pracach 1+1 to znacznie więcej niż 2  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Na pewno wytrzyma - w końcu dopiero zaczyna :yes: 

Tak dokładnie - pierwsze dwa tygodnie to całe dnie ale od 11.05 to juz tylko popołudnia.

Kilka dni temu przyjechałem po pracy na budowę - a tu zonk - wchodzę a tu kuchnia pełna wody! I nic nie słychać - zagladam pod zlew a tu z zaworu do zmywarki leci woda jak z kranu. Jezu!
Zalało kuchnie i pół salonu, meble napecznialy od dołu i niestety spora czesc materiału musi być wymieniona. Na szczęście nie bylo jeszcze paneli w saloni ale sciany napily sie i wyszly plamy wiec salon, kuchnia i hol do ma;lowania:













W kuchni leżały kartony aby nie rysowac piaskiem podłogi - teraz nie wiem czy to bylo dobre - z jednej strony pochłonęły cześć wody ale z drugirj - gdyby nie one - wypłynełaby ona szybciej do salonu i moze meble by sie tak nie wypaczyly

Na szczęscie jest ubezpieczenie, sprawa zgłoszona i jutro dokładnie na 9.30 mam rzeczoznawcę - zobaczę co mi tu zrobią

----------


## yendrek3

O kurw... Santosz nie zazdroszcze. Trzymam kciuki zeby ubezpiecyciel nie wypiął dupy :cool:

----------


## DrKubus

Napiszę po starosłowiańsku o kur..., utwierdza mnie to w przekonaniu że poza ubezpieczeniem czujnik zalania plus elektrozawór to nie wymysł, a dupochron... powodzenia w zmaganiach z ubezpieczycielem, pamiętaj że suszenie ścian również będzie Twoim kosztem...

----------


## [email protected]

Mam nadzieję, że wszystko bedzie ok - ale czas pokaże. Rzeczywiście nie pomyślałem o suszeniu ścian - jutro zwrócę na to uwagę, dzieki - i tak dobrze ze lało się krótko - może z poł godziny ale jakbym tak w tym dniu nie zajechal na budowę - strach pomyśleć - poleciałyby futryny, drzwi, schody, no i wofda poleciałaby do garażu a tam materiały typu kleje na siatke i do styropianu, kleje do płytek, cement i elektronarzedzia na podłodze - byłby niezły bajzel.....

----------


## tomdts

O QK ale bałagan, szkoda tyle roboty prawie na marne... :eek: 

będzie dobrze....

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

Dzięki za słowa otuchy - Pan z Gothaer był dzisiaj, bardzo punktualnie, grzeczny, rzeczowy, wysłuchał, dokładnie opisał i zrobił zdjęcia - podobno ma to trwać krótko - do 23.06 firma ma czas aby wypłacić środki. Zobaczymy jak to bedzie. Oczywiście dam znac. Jak pisąłem wczesniej firmę zmieniłem w lutym i pierwsze takie zdarzenie mam - wiec sam ciekaw jestem jak pojdzie likwidacja tej szkody.

----------


## Reze

santosz, napisz coś, co z tą szkodą w firmie ubezpieczeniowej?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## [email protected]

na razie czekam, dzis sie kontaktowalem - podobno brakowalo im nr konta - dzis podesłałem i czekam - maja jeszcze tydzien. Zobaczymy bo telefonicznie nic nie chcieli mi powiedziec

----------


## Reze

Ok, dzięki.
Dopytuję, bo chcę ubezpieczyć budowę i jestem ciekawa, jak zachowa się firma, jeżeli musi wziąć na barki szkodę.

----------


## [email protected]

No i stało się - 447zł odszkodowania hahahaha.

Oczywiście leci odwołanie.......

----------


## tomdts

jaja sobie robią....

----------


## [email protected]

Tak..... próbuję od kilkunastu dni uzupełnić dziennik ale akcja leci tak dynamicznie ze nawet chwili nie mam - za 2-3 tygodnie chcemy sie wprowadzac a do roboty masa - leci malowanie, za chwile panele i obsadzenie drzwi na pietrze, potem wprowadzka i moze wtedy sie chwila znajdzie - musicie mi wybaczyc :bash:

----------


## [email protected]

Wysłałem odwołanie i dostałem prośbe o dostarczenie wyceny naprawy mebli - szczegółowy kosztorys prac - wykonawca bez problemu taki kosztorys zrobił i znow - wysłałem wczoraj - zobaczymy ile czasu bedzie rozpatrywana reklamacja - czytałem opinie na temat Gotrhara - to przy likwidacjach szkód nie sa one pochlebne ale chyba wszedzie tak jest - a może macie inne doświadczenia?

----------


## Reze

Niestety, niezbyt fajnie jest przy likwidacji szkód, ale walcz, można swoje odzyskać.

----------


## [email protected]

Najgorsze to czekanie - naprawiliby mi meble przed wprowadzką a tak - wprowadzimy sie a tu na 2 dni beda mi kuchnie pruć - tego szkoda

----------


## Reze

santosz, zalane meble to jeszcze nie jest wielka tragedia, przykre, ale strat w ludziach nie masz, niech to będzie pocieszeniem. 
Dasz radę, kiedyś będziesz wspominał przy piwku, jak to walczyłeś z ubezpieczycielem o swoje  :smile:  i wygrałeś, oczywiście  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Wiem, ale jestem już na takim etapie....a ostatnio już mi brakuje sił - rano wstaje, do roboty, koncze o 16 i na budowe, koncze o 20-21 i jade do domu, tam mycie kolacja i spac i tak od kilku tygodni.....a na budowie sam....no nie....skłamałbym.....z żoną a ona ten sam tryb pracy co ja.....kasy juz brakuje.....wprowadzac sie chcemy a tu wiele rzeczy nie zrobione.....robisz i robisz  i robisz i nic.....wiecznie jakies przeszkody......mam obecnie malowanie a tu taki korytarz i klatka schodowa....pomalowałem najpierw farba z gruntem, potem biały podkład i wreszcie zdecydowalismy sie na farbe strukturalna.....ale po jednej warstwie strasznie widac łaczenia i ciemna wyszła choc mialo byc capuccino....wiec decyzja - malujemy jednak na bialo.... lecimy wiec 4 warstwe na bialo ale przeswituje....wczoraj polozyłem 5 warstwe i sa jeszcze lekkie przeswity.....wiec dzis ostateczne malowanie na bialo - 6 warstwa.....i 3 dni stracone....rece mi juz opadaja...........chyba mam jakies załamanie.......

----------


## Reze

Robota nie do ogarnięcia  :smile: 
Pocieszę Cię, nie Ty jeden tak masz.
Wstaję o 5:30 ogarniam chałupę, pranie, prasowanie i jakiś posiłek przygotuję, psa wyprowadzę, potem do pracy, od 9 do 20  :sad:   w robocie jeszcze na telefonie materiały i inne rzeczy pozałatwiać.
Potem na budowę do ciemnicy, w domu jestem ok 23.
Uwierz mi, nawet jeść mi się już nie chce, tylko prysznic i lulu  :smile: 
Wiem, to dopiero 2 tygodnie, a ja już wyglądam jak chłoporobotnica pańszczyźniana  :smile:  spalona słońcem i styrana od łopaty  :smile:  jeszcze mnie to cieszy, ale wiesz jak jest, w końcu dopada człowieka kryzys, nie daj się, walnij wieczorem z żoną buteleczkę czegoś dobrego, przynieś kwiaty i przypomnij sobie, jaki jesteś wielki Kozak  :smile:  gwarantowana energia i dobry humor na cały następny dzień  :smile: 
Powodzenia.

----------


## ada666

> Wiem, ale jestem już na takim etapie....a ostatnio już mi brakuje sił - rano wstaje, do roboty, koncze o 16 i na budowe, koncze o 20-21 i jade do domu, tam mycie kolacja i spac i tak od kilku tygodni.....a na budowie sam....no nie....skłamałbym.....z żoną a ona ten sam tryb pracy co ja.....kasy juz brakuje.....wprowadzac sie chcemy a tu wiele rzeczy nie zrobione.....robisz i robisz  i robisz i nic.....wiecznie jakies przeszkody......mam obecnie malowanie a tu taki korytarz i klatka schodowa....pomalowałem najpierw farba z gruntem, potem biały podkład i wreszcie zdecydowalismy sie na farbe strukturalna.....ale po jednej warstwie strasznie widac łaczenia i ciemna wyszła choc mialo byc capuccino....wiec decyzja - malujemy jednak na bialo.... lecimy wiec 4 warstwe na bialo ale przeswituje....wczoraj polozyłem 5 warstwe i sa jeszcze lekkie przeswity.....wiec dzis ostateczne malowanie na bialo - 6 warstwa.....i 3 dni stracone....rece mi juz opadaja...........chyba mam jakies załamanie.......



Widzę, że praca wre i ogarnęło Was to samo zniechęcenie co Nas w pewnym momencie. Nam już udało się zamieszkać i widzimy, że warto było się męczyć. Wy macie większy zakres pracy (u Nas płytki i tynkowanie robili fachowcy) więc wierzę, że już możecie mieć dosyć. Ja pod koniec jak mąż malował i pomimo gruntu w niektórych miejscach farba odchodziła i kolejny raz musiał gipsować, albo jak na poddaszu (w niektórych miejscach) pękały łączenia mówiłam mężowi... jeszcze trochę  :smile:  i oczywiście wspierała go w walce z przeciwnościami pomagając jak się da  :smile: . Ostatnio mi zdradził, że jeszcze trochę pomagało  :smile: . Teraz czekamy na zimę. Może do tego czasu uda się uzbierać na upragniony narożnik  :wink: . Na pewno nic nie będziemy robić  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: . Też jeszcze wszystkiego nie wykończyliśmy, bo trzeba uzbierać, ale co tam... Ważne że na swoim i cały czas razem  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: .

Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki  :wink: 

ps. u Nas większość ścian jest na biało i malowaliśmy Nobilesem. Przy drugim kryciu juz było OK.

----------


## [email protected]

Dzieki za słowa otuchy - własnie wczoraj zobaczyłem mały odprysk na korytarzu i rece znow mi opadły - zona mowi ze za mało unigruntu bylo - a ja że nie - ale widze że mialem racje skoro u Was mimo gruntu tez odchodzilo, ja tez lece nobilesem bo ma piekny snieznobialy kolor, dzis mam zaczac panele ale mnie troche korzonki pokrecily i na razie zbieram sie w domu, a moze wieczorkiem pojade cos polozyc jak sie polepszy - a na razie chwila czasu to moze trovhe uzupelnie dziennik :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

A więc po całym tym zalaniu trzeba było wrócić do pracy przy elewacji. Niestety robiąc elewację frontową doszło do małego wypadku - spadłem z rusztowania, w czasie schodzenia z drabiny na rusztowaniu noga wpadła mi miedzy podesty, straciłem równowage i hop, spadając uderzyłem głową w nogę rusztowania, potem spadłem na bark, po chwili okazało się że głowa została rozwalona, krew tryskała na prawo i lewo, żona zawiozłą mnie do szpitala - na głowie 4 szwy, stłuczone ramię, kciuk, złamany palec u nogi i na nieszczescie kilka dni przestoju. To było najgorsze bo termin znów sie przedłużał. Ale w końcu 14.06 temat elewacji na razie zakończono! Na razie bez tynku.

Zaczęliśmy z rodzinką bywać weekendami w domu tzn przyjeżdzamy w piątek i siedzimy do niedzieli - można wtedy pracować do nocy, zaczynac od samego rana i miec dzieci w pobliżu.....żeby więc zacząć korzystać z wieczorów postanowiłem zacząć działać z obudową kominka w salonie:











Oczywiście izolacja od podłogi poprzez każdą szczelinę







Jak widać poniżej nawet wanna sie znalazła w salonie :smile: 



2 godzinki wieczorami i po kilku dniach 







No i z kominkiem stanęło bo nadszedł czas na dalszy ciąg piętra, skończone zostało szlifowanie i generalnie cała góra gotowa do malowania - na pierwszy ogień pokój mojej najmłodszej latorośli - jak myślicie jaki kolor może chcieć dziesieciolatka?





A ta po prawej kozica - to moja Juleńka :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

No a starsza - Daria -  jak na nastolatkę przystało - swoje widzimisię - trzy ściany w kolorze szarym:



Oczywiście wykonane samodzielnie



A ściana czwarta? zobaczycie w kolejnym wejsciu - bo teraz musze już kończyć...

----------


## Reze

Masz super dziewczyny, gratuluję sadysto, koniec roboty już widać. Dasz radę.

----------


## [email protected]

Na razie super to jest moja żonka - zapiernicza równo ze mną i wszędzie - pamiętam jak dziś jak na poczatku budowy bałą się na strop po drabinie wejść a dziś smiga sama i po drabinie i rusztowaniu i gdzie tylko trzeba.....tylko nic jej nie mówie że jej dobrze idzie i pomaga - bo z tej radości jeszcze zapije i do roboty sie nie stawi..... :smile: ))

----------


## geedymin

Kibicuję i życzę wytrwałości... już nie długo do końca...
Gratulacje

----------


## [email protected]

Dzięki, mam jednak wrażenie że moja droga się dopiero zaczyna - jak widzę ile mam jeszcze pracy i sobie to uświadamiam to aż dziw bierze że wcześniej tego nie widziałem.

----------


## [email protected]

Wczoraj o 8 rano zadzwoniła do mnie pani Likwidator z Gothara - w krótkiej rozmowie dowiedziałem się że te 440 zł które mi wypłacili to było 110 na malowanie a reszta na naprawę mebli - .....hahah - to nie dowcip. Zapytała o jaką kwotę wnioskuję w końcu - a ja podałem szacunkowy koszt rzeczoznawcy - 2200 - dzień przed wizytą rzeczoznawcy z Gothara wycenę naprawy mebli robiła mi firma która je zbudowała - nikt inny nie mógł bo bym stracił gwarancję. Wycenili naprawę na 1700zł a ja koszt malowania, uzupełnienia fugi i wymiany drewnianej podpórki drzwi od patio wraz z kuciem i wylaniem kawałka podłogi - na 500zł. Bo uznałem że mogę to zrobić sam.

Dziś rano ponownie telefon - pani z Gothara twierdzi że ma w protokole  tylko wpisaną kuchnię do malowania - czyli rzeczoznawca nie wpisał, a ja nie czytałem protokołu - wyśle więc ponownie do mnie rzeczoznawcę - kolejny termin się wydłuży (według mnie - TU przedłuża wypłatę w czasie), ponadto chcą kolejny szczegółowy kosztorys naprawy - ostatnio dostali szczegółowy kosztorys ale chcą kolejny (kolejne dziąłanie na wydłużenie terminu) - dokładnie ma być opisana płyta - była w ostanim kosztorysie, obmiar - a przecież robił to już rzeczoznawca poprzednio - LUDZIE - NIE POLECAM WSPÓŁPRACY Z GOTHAR!

Naprawdę nie dajcie sie nabrać - od szkody u mnie mija 3 miesiac - likwidacja jest u nich na niskim poziomie, nawet bardzo niskim!

----------


## [email protected]

Mam pytanie z innej beczki - co się bardziej opłaca użytkować - czajnik na indukcji czy elektryczny?

A teraz dalszy ciąg..... oto kolor ostatniej ściany u mojej starszej córci Darii




No i przyszedł czas na panele, oczywiście nie mogło zabraknąć głównych narzędzi do pracy:





Na pierwszy ogień poszedł pokój starszej córy - dlatego, że jak się pewnie domyślacie musiała być inna niż wszyscy i oczywiście panele też wybrała sobie  inne - pozostałe panele na piętrze były już jednakowe. Założenie moje było takie, żeby panele ułożyć w taki sposób aby gdzie tylko można uniknąć łączenia paneli na progach listwami - stad pomysł aby na pietrze panele ułożyć takie same. Ale oczywiście jeśli ma się w domu piętnastoletnią buntowniczkę - uwierzcie mi - budowa musi się skomplikować. Na podłogówkę oczywiście poszedł specjalny podkład - świetnie się go układa - nawet nie trzeba brzegów łączyć taśmą, po prostu układam i przycinam - świetna sprawa.



Panele układałem sam, niestety była to wersja paneli gdzie trzeba było układać rząd a potem dociskać do poprzedniego stąd nie było to proste ale w ciągu 5 godzin udało mi się ułożyć cały pokój





a tu miał być sabotaż ale chyba nie wyszło :smile: 



Potem poszedł pokój młodszej córy i pierwsze układanie paneli Clasena - i tu bardzo miła niespodzianka - okazało się że panele te można układać pojedynczo! wow - tak tak - po jednej sztuce - tu bez problemu idzie samemu i o połowę szybciej. Cały pokój był ułożony w niecałe 2 godziny









A skoro poszło tak dobrze....postanowiłem jeszcze zrobić korytarz, mineły 2 godziny



to może zacznę sypialnię.....



a jak sypialnia to i garderoba....



I o 1 w nocy z soboty na niedziele skończyłem panele na piętrze....nadeszła niedziela....
Postanowiłem założyc gniazdka w sypialni i garderobie, no i listwy wykończeniowe....w międzyczasie dojechali teściowie....teść wstawił futryny i wypoziomował - pozostało tylko opiankować....











a żona wziełą się za tapetę w sypialni bo w założeniu jedna ściana miała być wytapetowana











A mnie udało się złożyć do kupy komodę do sypialni ale o tym w następnym odcinku....

----------


## map78

> Mam pytanie z innej beczki - co się bardziej opłaca użytkować - czajnik na indukcji czy elektryczny?


Jeśli chodzi o opłacalność to bez różnicy - to nie pompa ciepła :wink: , więc COP zawsze będzie =1. Na indukcji możesz zagrzać trochę szybciej korzystając z boostera, bo czajnik elektryczny ma przeważnie 2kW, a booster przeważnie więcej.
U mnie się ten pomysł nie przyjął, może dlatego, że wcześniej przy gazówce też używaliśmy czajnik elektryczny i tak też pozostało - mamy tzw kącik parzenia kawy i herbaty, gdzie stoi ekspres ciśnieniowy i czajnik i jest OK.

A propos kominka. Chyba popełniłeś ten sam błąd co ja - czyli zaizolowałeś wnętrze zabudowy wełna mineralną. Teraz ponoć się już tak nie robi, ale szczegóły musiałbyś poczytać na forum kominkowym. Generalnie piszą tam, że nagrzana wełna wydziela jakieś bardzo szkodliwe substancje - tego nie wiem, ale u mnie gdy bardzo mocno rozpalę zaczyna śmierdzieć takim specyficznym zapachem - na początku myślałem, że to jakieś kleje od taśm, czy inne uszczelniacze się wytapiają, ale po 4 latach nadal śmierdzi, choć tylko jak bardzo mocno hajcuje :smile:  Pocieszę Cie jednak, że przy pompie ciepła kominek bardzo szybko Ci się znudzi :wink:  Ja w minionym sezonie odpaliłem go tylko 2 razy i myślę, że w przyszłym będzie podobnie.

Pozdrawiam i wytrwałości życzę - wygląda, że już niedługo zamieszkacie, a to najważniejsze :yes:

----------


## [email protected]

Dzięki map78 - odnośnie kominka - w Słupsku mamy taki dobry sklep z kominkami, montażem itd działający pod sygnaturą kratki.pl - tam się dużo rzeczy dowiedziałem i mimo wszystko nie uważam tego za bład - wiele firm wciąż to robi a odnośnie wełny i chemii wydzielającej się z niej - na forum kominkowym dowiedziałem się właśnie że owszem, jakaś tam chemia się wydziela ale nie cały czas tylko na początku, sugerowano w kilku wątkach aby kilka pierwszych rozpaleń odbywało się przy maksymalnie możliwej wentylacji pomieszczeń co też od kilku dni usilnie czynie - bo w ciagu kilku-kilkunastu dni zamiaruję się wprowadzić. Zobaczymy jak to bedzie - bo raczej rozbierać już nie bedę.

----------


## map78

A śmierdzi jak teraz rozpalasz?

----------


## [email protected]

jeszcze śmierdzi ale szczerze - mniej niż na początku

----------


## map78

> jeszcze śmierdzi ale szczerze - mniej niż na początku


Też sobie tak wmawiałem :wink: 
Jak śmierdzi to śmierdzieć będzie. U mnie ponad 4 lata od instalacji i nadal śmierdzi, choć faktycznie trochę słabiej niż na początku. Brat 2 lata temu robił kominek i nie używał wełny, a jakaś specjalną płytę to w ogóle nie śmierdziało nigdy, a pierwszą zimę właściwie ogrzewał tylko tym kominkiem. Ale nie przejmuj się tym, bo jak pisałem wcześniej kominek szybko Ci się znudzi :yes:

----------


## [email protected]

Sam pisałeś, że paliłeś tylko kilka razy wiec pewnie jeszcze śmierdzi - ja palę teraz codziennie tylko po to aby sie wypaliło, no i pozbywam sie makulatury, resztek paneli i drewna.....zobaczymy - ale podobnie jak Ty - nie mysle o paleniu codziennym a raczej wlasnie okazjonalnie od czasu do czasu - jak mówię "aby się przy ogniu z żona na jakimś futrze..... :tongue: "

----------


## map78

Nie, no na początku też troszku hajcowałem :wink:  W pierwszym roku spaliłem ze 3mp drzewa, potem było coraz mniej, a w ostatnim roku jak zainstalowałem pompę ciepła to tylko 2 razy. Kartony, palety, itp też spalałem, czego teraz żałuję bo strasznie zasyfiłem sobie palenisko (szczególnie od palet) i do teraz nie mogę tego wyczyścić. A z tym smrodem to jest tak, że jak dla klimatu odpalam spokojnie jedno drewko to nic nie śmierdzi, ale jak po przejściu Ksawerego nie miałem prądu i musiałem kominkiem cały dom zagrzać to śmierdziało i to bardzo :sad:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

U nas przy 1szym paleniu byl w domu siwy dym i smrod, przy drugim i kilku kolejnych juz tylko smrodek. Z kazdym paleniem coraz slabszy. Wg mnie to raczej farba ktora pokryty jest wklad oraz rury musi sie wysmierdziec.

Santosz, co to za podklad pod panele? Jaki gruby i jaki drogi ? :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Nazywa się to "Pianomat" grubość 4mm cena 74zł/rolke 10mb - specjalny podkład na ogrzewanie podłogowe - w kładzeniu rewelka - bez taśm i klejenia, układa sie bardzo prosto, leży równo, bez przesuwania sie jak w przypadku zwykłego podkładu i folii - naprawde z czystym sercem moge polecić

----------


## [email protected]

No i pierwszy  mebel który się pojawił w naszej nowej sypialni:



Trochę było składania ale sie udało. Komoda Forte.

Czas był też najwyższy aby w garderobie jakieś ciuchy wieszać, wiec trzeba było jakies wieszadła przykręcić





A ponieważ pianka już zaschła mogłem przystąpić do montażu listew ozdobnych, montowane jak na parterze na klej "mamut" firmy DanBraven - rewelacyjne klejenie bo trzyma od razu, ma bardzo gęstą konsystencję dzięki temu nie wypływa a listwy mocują się w takiej pozycji jak ustawię.





Oczywiście nie mogłem zapomnieć o listwach przypodłogowych - dopiero po ich montrażu pomieszczenia nabierają wyglądu :tongue: 



No i pojawił się drugi mebel na piętrze - szafa u młodszej córki



Ale potem przyszedł czas na sypialnie - z Agata Meble dali znać ze zamówione łóżko już przyszło więc pełna radocha:

Tu jeszcze wersja bez szafek:



Ale dzień póżniej pojawiły się szafki:



No i oczywiście pojawiły się firanki:





Dziś spece od schodów dokonywali poprawek - po montażu schody strasznie skrzypiały, okazało się że w czasie montażu szef musiał pojechać na miasto a pracownicy wpuszczając podstopnie w stopnie nie dali silikonu. Rozebranie nie wchodziło w gre - wiec na każdym podstopniu nawiercono około 15 otworów i dano kotwę chemiczną, dodatkowo skecono dodatkowymi śrubami, no i dziś nie można chodzić bo 12godzin trzeba było odstać wiec zabrałem się za kominek dalszy ciąg - wiec wymurowałem ostatnia warstwe gazobetonu - od jutra można do sufitu robić stelaż, no i powstał zaczątek półki....







Jutro wiozę trzy pary drzwi do przycięcia, do Obui albo Casto - 10zł/szt, potem składanie szafy drugiej córce, obróbka drzwi od wewnatrz pokojów, montaż wanny - nóżki, bateria i odpływ.....i zaczynamy mieszkać - bo do tej pory wstrzymywała nas tylko brak możliwości mycia się.....

----------


## [email protected]

Witam, no i odezwał się Gothaer - dopłacili 397zł na malowanie i czekają na szczegółowy kosztorys naprawy mebli od wykonawcy. Swoją drogą są trochę śmieszni - napisali że ich specjalista wyliczył że do naprawy mam 3,4m2 mebli a mój wykonawca że 17m2. I to ich dziwi dlaczego takie rozbieżności. Ale oni patrzą na to tak - jeden bok mebli szer 60cm wys 2,3m to 1,5m2. Ten bok stał w wodzie i na dole napecznial - oni liczą jednak ze dół trzeba odciac pasek i skleic i już - Tak się nie da moi Państwo. Ten bok jest zrobiony z jednego kawałka płyty, jest nośny bo na nim się opiera a właściwie wisi półka nad lodówką. To monolit. Ale cóż - jak zwykle ubezpieczyciel ma swój świat.

A ja wciąż walczę z kominkiem :smile: 
Trzeba też wspomnieć że właśnie jesteśmy w trakcie przeprowadzki.....

----------


## [email protected]

MIESZKAMY!!!


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## aiki

to ja wolę budować niż się przeprowadzać.

----------


## [email protected]

Pocieszę Cię Aiki - też Cię to czeka  :smile:

----------


## aiki

E ja to mam 50 m do pokonania więc mogę w miarę potrzeb to robić. Mam nadzieję :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Ja mam 13km i przewoźnicy się Laguna z przyczepka juz 5dzien jeszcze kilka dni i będzie ok.... chyba...

----------


## geedymin

Nio to serdeczne gratulacje...
Oby w nowym domku mieszkało się miło i przyjemnie..
pozdrawiam
Maciek





> MIESZKAMY!!!

----------


## netbet

> MIESZKAMY!!!


...jak na salon - bardzo ustawny  :big lol: 

gratulacje
NETbet

----------


## [email protected]

Dzięki Netbet.... ale jak sobie przypomnę pierwsza wizytę forumowiczów u Ciebie.... Koza w salonie....piecyk oczywiście :smile: , dość ciemno i wszyscy na stojaka ale z uśmiechem to u mnie w salonie raczej poczekam na takie klimaty.... :smile:

----------


## anowicki84

Witam,

ładnie poszedł Ci dom. Ja  w przyszłym roku planuje rozpocząć budowę. Możesz mi podpowiedzieć jak rozwiązałeś problem z uziemieniem? Wstawiłeś otok wokół domu? Na pierwszych zdjęciach nie widziałem, żadnej bednarki pod styropianem itp.

----------


## tomdts

Gratuluje...

Teraz pójdzie szybciej...

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam,
> 
> ładnie poszedł Ci dom. Ja  w przyszłym roku planuje rozpocząć budowę. Możesz mi podpowiedzieć jak rozwiązałeś problem z uziemieniem? Wstawiłeś otok wokół domu? Na pierwszych zdjęciach nie widziałem, żadnej bednarki pod styropianem itp.


Jest tam, tylko akurat tego nie mam na zdjeciach

----------


## [email protected]

> Gratuluje...
> 
> Teraz pójdzie szybciej...
> 
> pozdrawiam Tomasz


Dziękuję, ale chyba szybciej nie pójdzie :smile:  już widzę lenia który często do mnie puka i woła na kawe:0

----------


## Bridges

Wszedłeś w etap wykończeniówki - rozumianej trojako: wykończeniówka wnętrza, fizyczna i finansowa.

Ale powodzenia Ci życzę - jesteś bliżej końca  :smile:  Dasz radę!

----------


## [email protected]

Witam, no i się zaczęło.....straciłem pracę.....24 lipca przyjechał do mnie szanowny Pan Dyrektor z firmy i poinformował, że firma likwiduje dział operacyjny wiec uprzejmie prosi o .....zwrot auta służbowego, laptopa i telefonu......dla mnie szok.....

Od 2 tygodni niewesoło.....rynek pracy w Słupsku i okolicach jest marny.......było sporo czasu wolnego więc i mogłem z robotą w domu (już nie budowa :smile: ) podgonić....

A więc sporo zadziało się w temacie kominka bo byłą to ostatnia ważna rzecz w salonie która przeszkadzała w położeniu paneli .....a więc konstrukcja została dokończona przeze mnie i szanowną panią Małżonkę, tak więc górna konstrukcja została dokończona i oczywiście całość wypełniona wełną rockwoola do każdej szparki, a wszystko połaczone taśmą żaroodporną alu - strasznie droga tak na marginesie.

Obsadzone zostały oczywiście ramki do kratek wentylacyjnych, nie robiłem komory dekompresyjnej bo jak mi powiedziano w sklepie firmowym kratki.pl - nie ma takiej potrzeby przy stropie teriva, więc zrezygnowałem z tego.
Następnie cały kominek wraz z częścią murowaną wyłożyłem czerwoną płytą rigips zawierającą dodatki z włókna szklanego, przez co jest bardziej odporna na ciepło niż zwykłą. Aha, jak już jesteśmy przy tej płycie - strasznie twarde to cholerstwo, nożyk jest za słąby - ale wyrzynarką do drewna idzie bardzo dobrze - polecam :smile: . 
Zajęło mi to cały dzień.
Oczywiście każda połka będzie podświetlana....

Myślałem, że teraz to tylko łącza fizeliną, całość gładzią i po robocie, ale poprosiłem znajomego budowlańca o konsultację i zrobiłem inaczej, mianowicie łącza oczywiście poszły na klej-fizelina-klej ale potem na całość położyłem klej do styropianu na grzebień, na to wtopiłem siatkę elewacyjną i znów druga warstwa kleju do styropianu

A jak już to wyschło to na pierwszą warstwę położyłem na to tynk gipsowy maszynowy - zostało mi po tynkowaniu prawie 20kg (skoro miała iść gładź gipsowa - co za różnica) - wyszło fajnie bo ten tynk daje się zagładzić dość równo a ja nie jestem specem od gładzi, tak więć poszedł tynk a na to dwie warstwy gładzi gipsowej

Oczywiście przed kominkiem a właściwie przed paleniskiem położyłem gres taki sam jak na korytarzu

Na wszystko żona zaaplikowała trzy warstwy farby żeby biel była jeszcze bielsza.....

A efekt końcowy pokaże nieco pożniej, trzeba stopniować napięcie :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

A ponieważ mieszkaliśmy już jakiś czas, to trzeba było pomyśleć o naszych dwóch psiakach......płotu jeszcze nie mamy, w poprzednim miejscu były w zagrodzie ale tu jej też nie było a psy są specyficzne:

Ten jest specem od ucieczek, skoków, wspinania, wygryzania dziur w siatce itp:



A ten to specjalista a właściwie specjalistka od podkopów - potrafi kopać takie dziury że hoho, zatem zadanie nie jest proste jak się jedzie na oparach finansowych a zagrodę zrobić trzeba żeby nie uciekały - zwłaszcza że ugryźć potrafią.....



Wykorzystaliśmy zatem do tego celu zabrane z poprzedniego miejsca - kostki betonowe




I było roboty bo kostek do ułożenia 50szt w rzędach po 5, jeden dzień ułożyliśy 30szt zagłebiając je w ziemi, czyli kopałem, żona równała potem ułożenie i zasyp - pracy na 6 godzin w upale, potem przyjechali teściowie.....i padło pytanie.....czy bedziemy nawozili jakas ziemią.....pewnie że tak bo pod trawe było planowane jakieś 10cm czystej ziemi - zatem - pyta teść - po co zagłebiasz te kostki w ziemi? Hmmm..... trochę się zdenerwowałem.....po co zadawał to pytanie, jak ja go nie lubiłem w tamtej chwili :cool:  ale cóż.....nie mogłem odmówić słuszności jego tokowi rozumowania - wiec na drugi dzień.....wszystko wyjęliśmy, zasypaliśmy ponownie i ułożyliśmy od nowa, potem zaczeliśy sie zastanawiac jak przymocować panele do okrągłych słupków, bo przecież nikt nie jest w stanie wymyślić mocowania do ogodzenia panelowego na słupki okrągłe, tylko dostępne są na słupki kwadratowe. Nie mając niczego pod ręką zamocowaliśmy je na....trytytki.....




Bramka została pospawana z pomocą szwagra



Nie wiem nawet kiedy a w salonie pokazały się panele i mogłem się zająć wyklejaniem kamienia na ścianie





Kominek został przetestowany





Majster przy robocie




A tu efekt końcowy, patrząc na to sam się dziwię że tak dobrze to wyszło, nigdy tego nie robiłem, nie mam wykształcenia budowlanego, ja tylko.....chciałem....








Na razie tyle......

----------


## yasiek

Nie ma się co rozpisywać, jest naprawdę najs :yes:  wszystko do siebie pasuje.
Szkoda tylko posady  :sad:  Ale widzę, że fach budowlany masz w jednym palcu, więc możesz startować w nowej branży  :yes:

----------


## tomdts

No ładnie a leń gdzie z kawą.

idzie do przodu robota...

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

> Nie ma się co rozpisywać, jest naprawdę najs wszystko do siebie pasuje.
> Szkoda tylko posady  Ale widzę, że fach budowlany masz w jednym palcu, więc możesz startować w nowej branży


tak myslalem, żeby moze jakies portfolio zrobić z rzeczami własnorecznie wykonanymi w domu i rozeslac po firmach budowlanych......

----------


## [email protected]

A wracając do zalania mieszkania - Gothaer po moim odwołaniu przyznał mi jeszcze 800zł odszkodowania - co niestety na razie starcza na robocizne dla firmy która bedzie naprawiac meble, żenujące, babka dostała kosztorys dwa tyg temu, potem poszła na urlop a teraz twierdzi ze nic nie dostała choć facet z firmy meblowej pokazał mi wysłaną poczte mail. Kłamią na każdym kroku. Ale dziś poszło kolejne odwołanie a jak nic nie da to ide do sądu i nie popuszcze, rozliczenie pojdzie na faktury a wtedy zabulą - nic nie bede naprawiał sam, nie mam takiego obowiązku. A jeszcze o zadośćuczynienie bede walczyl.

Zobaczymy co zrobią....


Ale z innej beczki.....pytanie do wszystkich - pod schodami planuję spiżarkę, aby ją zrobić i wstawić drzwi muszę postawić ściankę - miejsca jest na tyle mało, że jedyny materiał to beton komórkowy 7,5cm - jak sadzicie - czy taka ścianka bedzie dość wytrzymała? nie bedzie przenosić zadnych obciążeń a jedynie na niej czasami pewnie zawisnie jakas reklamówka lub szczotka. Wymiary ćianki szerokość około 1m wysokosc 2,6 ale na 2/3 jej wysokości bedzie skos - tzn bedzie ona wchodzić pod schody. Tylko czy ten materiał bedzie dość stabilny?

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak nie BK to moze silikat 8cm?

----------


## aiki

Bez tynkowania to BK słabo wychodzi.
Myślałeś o karton gipsie. Dajesz na ruszcie drewnianym np z łatek 4 cm i okładasz płytami 12 mm

----------


## Pieetrass

Jeśli jest opcja wiązania ze ścianą to ja to robie tak: wbijam pręta fi6 na 20cm jeśli ściana ma 24cm i pod wystające 30cm rzeźbie rowek w doklejanych bloczkach zalewam klejem przyklejając następną warstwę i tak co trzy warstwy. Trzyma się bardzo dobrze.

----------


## [email protected]

Niestety malo miejsca na karton gips tzn przy schodach nie mam miejsca na przykręcenie KG do stelaża, plan był taki aby postawic scianke z BK i wtedy na klej lub wkręty obrobić KG z obu stron, 

Niestety nie bedzie ta scianka wiazana do innej, jest wolnostojąca.....

----------


## aiki

Jak BK chcesz okładać płytami to ok. Jedynie do podłoża dobrze zamocować musisz tak aby cała nie poleciała.
Jeśli to pod schodami to nie możesz górą puścić jakiegoś zaparcia o drugą ścianę? Przy zastosowaniu kątowników zabezpieczałoby w obie strony możliwość wypchnięcia.

----------


## [email protected]

Na podłodze leży już gres i jedyna możliwość do przyklejenie pierwszej warstwy na klej, z uwagi na podłogówkę i szafkę rozdzielczą do niej w odległości 1m występuje tu duże zagęszczenie rurek od podłogowego, wiec wiercenie w podłodze odpada, natomiast u góry na wysokości około 2m bedzie oczywiście przewiązka do ściany bo bedą drzwi, wiec nad nimi planuję belkę stropową gotową, mam już zakupioną, bedzie wtopiona w scianę 24 a z drugiej strony bedzie połaczona ze ścianką, poza tym spinać ściankę bedą drzwi, mimo że na piankę to jakoś to zawsze wzmacnia nie?

Chyba nie powinno to runąć, ale się zastanawiam głównie nad tą pierwszą warstwą - gres jest z połyskiem, śłiski i nie wiem jak złapie klej......

----------


## aiki

Weż klej w piance. To wszystko trzyma chyba. Jeśli drzwi będą i dodatkowo belka nad nimi powinno stać mocno.

----------


## map78

> Chyba nie powinno to runąć, ale się zastanawiam głównie nad tą pierwszą warstwą - gres jest z połyskiem, śłiski i nie wiem jak złapie klej......


Weź szlifierkę kątowa z tarczą diamentowa i wytnij płytkę w miejscu ściany. Podłogówka jest głęboko wiec się nie bój :smile:  Potem jak na ścianę przyjdzie K/G to powinien zakryć nierówności Twego ciecia, a i pewnie jakieś listwy przypodłogowe tam będą. Jak przykleisz BK do posadzki nawet na klej do glazury to nic tego nie ruszy :no:

----------


## aisab

witam :smile: 
chętnie zobaczę jak wypadła ta ścianka bo sama też planuję schowek pod schodami...i tez się zastanawialiśmy z czego to zrobić....

----------


## maciejzi

Ja zrobiłem z gazobetonu 6cm, tzn. bloczki 12cm przeciąłem na pół wzdłuż. Trzyma mocno

----------


## grend

silka 8 cm + pret + pianka - masz zwarta mocną powierzchnię na która mozesz wieszać wszystko i w niej wiercić

----------


## karolek75

Pret w wydrazeniu silki ? I to wydrazenie wypelnione pianka ?

----------


## grend

> Pret w wydrazeniu silki ? I to wydrazenie wypelnione pianka ?


no właśnie tak. silka ma 3 otwory jeden duży i po bokach małe. Mżna tak murować że pret przechodzi przez kilka warstw. Przy kazdym łaczeniu warstwy - pianka. Ja robiłem ścianę która jest miedzy schodami jako porecz. Wysoka na 3,5 metra szeroka na około 2 metry. Nie miała żadnego podparcia i "robiła" odchylenia na 10 cm i nic się nie działo tworzyła monolit. Podparłem na górze dwoma deskami aby tworzyła pion i szalowałem schody wiercąc w niej bez zadnych efektów ubocznych - typu pekanie "wyskakiwanie" cegieł itp. Dopiero po wylaniu schodów uzuskała sztywność. 
Robiłem w ten sposób jedna warstwa, druga warstwa pret w 3 miejscach i pianka na łaczeniu. Później nakładałem na prety kolejne cegły i znowu pianka. Oczywiscie jest pytanie czy ten pręt jest faktycznie potrzebny bo moze starczy sama pianka

----------


## [email protected]

Ja ciąłem ytonga 24 na bloczki 8cm, bez zadnego zbrojenia ale potem pianką mocowałem do schodów, niestety mam chwilowy problem ze zgraniem zdjec z fona ale mysle ze lada chwila uruchomie to wrzuce foty

----------


## aiki

Santosz żyje. Hurraaa!

----------


## [email protected]

Żyje, żyje ale tyle się teraz dzieje że nie mam prawie na nic czasu - od 3mcy pracuję w firmie budowlanej - hahaha docenili moje poczynania na wlasnej budowie - zwłaszcza ze to firma która stawiała mi dom. Więc jak wracam wieczorami to próbuję jeszcze znaleźć siły aby w domu coś zrobić - w końcu próbuję zrobić coś z garażem no i biorę się powoli za górną łazienkę.

----------


## [email protected]

A tak wyszedł schowek

----------


## [email protected]

A oto obiecana termowizja:

















Jak widać jest całkiem nieżle, swiecą tylko ramy okienne, oczywiscie okna dachowe, brama garażowa i drzwi zewnetrzne, wylot rekuperacji i lekko wywietrzniki dachowe, poza tym wygląda to bardzo dobrze - przynajmniej mnie się tak wydaje :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## yendrek3

nie moze byc inaczej Santosz, stary ty sam robiles to jest dokladnie. a tak wogole to poszalales stary, zajebiscie dom odstawiony. Dlugo nie sledzilem bo nie mialem czasu ale jest dobrze, gratuluje

----------


## [email protected]

dzięki ale jeszcze sporo brakuje :yes:

----------


## wbbmzg

chciałbym Cię spytać jak sprawuję się Twój rekuperator?
Masz Dospela Optimal 400 z bypassem - prawda?
Sprawdzałeś z ciekawości sprawność temperaturową przy różnych nastawach?
Może sprawdzałeś też ile pobiera prądu?
Jak sprawdza się automatyczny bypass?
Stoję właśnie przed wyborem centralki wentylacyjnej...
Jaki masz panel do sterowania? bo są różne...
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## [email protected]

> chciałbym Cię spytać jak sprawuję się Twój rekuperator?
> 
> *dobrze*
> 
> Masz Dospela Optimal 400 z bypassem - prawda?
> 
> *niestety mam wersję bez bypassu*
> 
> Sprawdzałeś z ciekawości sprawność temperaturową przy różnych nastawach?
> ...



Naprawdę jestem zadowolony ale bypassu mi brakuje.....

----------


## wbbmzg

Chodzi mi o sprawność odzysku temperatury przy różnych nastawach wydatku - czy sprawdzałeś temp na 4 króćcach jednocześnie?

Spotkałem się z firmą instalatorską, która nie poleca tego Dospela bo mówią, że sprawdzali sprawność temperaturową i nawet przy małym wydatku nie było więcej niż 70%... Chwalili jednak sprawność i pobór prądu wentylatorów i narzekali na szczelność obudowy...
Co do sprawdzenia ile bierze prądu to są takie przenośne watomierze 
Mam taki i całkiem fajnie działa  :smile:  Polecam  :popcorn:

----------


## [email protected]

> Chodzi mi o sprawność odzysku temperatury przy różnych nastawach wydatku - czy sprawdzałeś temp na 4 króćcach jednocześnie?
> 
> Spotkałem się z firmą instalatorską, która nie poleca tego Dospela bo mówią, że sprawdzali sprawność temperaturową i nawet przy małym wydatku nie było więcej niż 70%... Chwalili jednak sprawność i pobór prądu wentylatorów i narzekali na szczelność obudowy...
> Co do sprawdzenia ile bierze prądu to są takie przenośne watomierze 
> Mam taki i całkiem fajnie działa  Polecam


Nie mam zielonego pojęcia - myślałem o sprawdzeniu temperatur ale... czy przy nawiewie wyn ik nie będzie trochę wypaczony przez podmuch powietrza? Jeśli chodzi o instalatorów - Twoja sprawa co wybierzesz ale.....ja od pół roku jestem brygadzistą w firmie budowlanej - powiem Ci jedno - nigdy nie słuchaj instalatorów którzy potencjalnie mają Ci robić na temat marki sprzętu lub innego materiału - a właściwie bierz na nich duuuużą poprawkę - prawie zawsze jest w tym ukryty cel. Ja kupiłem po taniości i nie narzekam. Licznik widziałem i zakupie w najbliższym czasie ale teraz nie potrafię Ci odpowiedzieć.

----------


## samda185

Jaki był przybliżony koszt postawienia z183?

----------


## gremlas

Pewnie powyżej 350tys  :smile:

----------


## jimminen

Cześć

Powiedz bo elewacje robiłeś sam tzn. klejenie styro, robiłeś białym ze względu właśnie na tempo prac, a nie szarym, sam zastanawiam się na białym grubszym o np 2- 3 cm… Jak oceniasz zasadność takiej decyzji - robiłbyś tak samo dziś… mysie nad zamiana szarego termoorgainiki  na bialy dach podloga gold…

Pozdrawiam

----------


## byggmol

ja kładłem grafitowty w wakacje i mam to opisane w dzienniku. Problem z osłoną styro był już od 8.00 rano do wieczora. Mam zdjęcia na dzienniku i opis zobacz jak chcesz. Generalnie jakość Grafitowego jest nieporownywanie wyższa. Ma lepsze właściwości na rozciaganie. Jedź na skład budowlany gdzie mają grafitowy i zobacz sobie na jeden i drugi . Na południowej ścianie mam trochę najtańszego białego i nie zachwycał.

----------


## jerrry1

*SANTOSZ*  wszedłem by poczytać o płycie fundamentowej którą planuję na wiosnę wykonać u siebie, ale nie mogłem się oderwać i przeczytałem wszystko ufff...
Muszę przyznać że jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem wykonanej pracy i efektów.
U siebie też planuj robić jak najwięcej sam, chodź wiedzę mam znikomą - ale czytając twoje wpisy - widzę że muszę spróbować.
Domek wygląda super brawo !

----------


## lancerx

Jestem zainteresowany zakupem projektem z183, szukam osoby, która pochwali się swoim domem na żywo. Jesteśmy z żona tak bardzo zdesperowani, że przyjedziemy na drugi koniec Polski. Będę bardzo wdzięczny za kontakt lub odpowiedz w temacie.
Pozdrawiam Michał z Dąbrowy Górniczej ....

----------


## aiki

No to weź kąpielówki. Tak blisko morza już będziesz  :smile:

----------


## lancerx

ale jeszcze nikt mnie nie zaprosił, a szkoda bo chętnie zobaczę morze :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

No i byli, sympatyczni, młodzi i pełni zapału - jak ja im zazdroszczę :smile: .....

----------


## [email protected]

> Jaki był przybliżony koszt postawienia z183?


około 320

----------


## [email protected]

> Cześć
> 
> Powiedz bo elewacje robiłeś sam tzn. klejenie styro, robiłeś białym ze względu właśnie na tempo prac, a nie szarym, sam zastanawiam się na białym grubszym o np 2- 3 cm… Jak oceniasz zasadność takiej decyzji - robiłbyś tak samo dziś… mysie nad zamiana szarego termoorgainiki  na bialy dach podloga gold…
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Uzyskałem współczynnik przenikania taki jak przy szarym a zaoszczędziłem 2500, dodatkowo niestraszne mi było słońce i mogłem to robić sam czego przy szarym raczej nie bedziesz mógł

----------


## aiki

Się da szarym samemu  :smile: 
Siatki jakieś na rusztowania latem nawet jakieś plandeki aby lepiej osłonić no i wiedza na temat szarego.

----------


## [email protected]

Wow, alez mi czasu zajmie uzupełnienie zdjęć z powrotem, jasny gwint ze tez wywalilo wszystkie z serwera. No ale powoli może uda się odbudować.

----------


## tomdts

Żyje..

----------


## [email protected]

Żyje, zyje, dzieki. W końcu mam czas zeby zaczac uzupełniać stracone zdjęcia i uzupełnić to co do tej pory zrobione. Praca się zmieniła niedawno i mam teraz wiecej czasu dla siebie chociaz w domu jeszcze jest co robić.

Tomdts - widze koszt ogrzewania 908 - za jaki to okres?

----------


## aiki

Z palców mi to wyjąłeś  :smile:

----------


## tomdts

> Żyje, zyje, dzieki. W końcu mam czas zeby zaczac uzupełniać stracone zdjęcia i uzupełnić to co do tej pory zrobione. Praca się zmieniła niedawno i mam teraz wiecej czasu dla siebie chociaz w domu jeszcze jest co robić.
> 
> Tomdts - widze koszt ogrzewania 908 - za jaki to okres?


Od momentu zainstalowania pompy czyli 4 lutego 2015 do 31 grudnia 2015, czyli cały roku.

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

Całkiem nieżle

----------


## [email protected]

Jezu , trzy dni i dopiero 16 stron udałko się mniej wiecej ponownie ogarnąć zdjęcia. Jezu, gdzie tu koniec?

----------


## tomdts

> Jezu , trzy dni i dopiero 16 stron udałko się mniej wiecej ponownie ogarnąć zdjęcia. Jezu, gdzie tu koniec?


Zima się zaczęła...

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

taaa, pospałoby się do wiosny :yes:

----------


## [email protected]

zrobione do 22 strony, najgorsze, ze chyba usuneło mi część zdjęć na stałe

----------


## [email protected]

No i udało się, niestety kilku zdjęć brakuje, nie mogę ich na razie zlokalizować na swoich nośnikach ale jeśli znajdę to wrzucę - obiecuję :wink:  Jako się rzekło postaram sie uzupełnić relacje o to co się udało zrobić od czasu ostatnich wpisów. A więc:

Oczywiście po wprowadzce była jeszcze masa rzeczy do wykończenia (zresztą jest do dziś), wprowadzalismy się na kuchnie, wc i pokoje w stanie developerskim wiec pracy było. 

W salonie po położeniu paneli na scianie telewizyjnej i ścianie miedzy korytarzem a salonem położyłem kamień dekoracyjny zakupiony w Castoramie za niemałe pieniadze. Jednak efekt przerósł nasze najsmielsze oczekiwania:



Aby można było w pełni mieszkać trzeba oczywiście zrobic WC. Połozyłem płytki razem z tesciem który kilkanaście lat w Niemcowie zajmował się własnie takimi rzeczami, niestety jak to zwykle bywa - drobna różnica zdań spowodowała, ze górną łazienkę postanowiłem zrobić sam. Niemniej jednak dolna wyszła nawet niezle, jedna uwaga - stelaż WC był oczywiście systemowy, dolne stopy trzeba było przykrecić do podłogi i tu zonk - okazało się że zdjecia podłogówki mam ale oczywiście nie w tym WC, myślę sobie ok- mam przecież wykrywacz metalu - odpaliłem maszyne i szukam, a tu ciagle coś pika i pika, mówie - co jest grane przecież rurki co 10cm a ciagle pika. Dopiero małżonka mówi: czy tam aby nie ma siatki metalowej - Eureka! Jest przecież na całej podłodze. Ale nie ma sie co cieszyc bo trzeba wiercic w ciemno. I poleciałem z dusza na ramieniu. Jednak po montażu stelaża wydawał mi się on słabo stabilny tzn. nie ruszał się, nie chwiał, nie było luzów ale....własnie to ale. Zrobiłem zabudowę ze stelaży do regipsów, przykreciłem na dole przy podłkodze pierwsze pasy płyty regipsowej a potem na wysokośc 10cm zalałem do środka beton - czyli zalaly się całe nogi od stelaża aż pod pierwszą pozioma poprzeczkę. Żeby zabudowę wzmocnić dałem podwójnie zielone płyty regipsowe.









Pierwszy raz w życiu układałem mozaikę i chyba nie chciałbym tego powtarzać ....ile przy tym jest pierdzielenia....

A oto efekt końcowy:

----------


## [email protected]

W dniu w którym uruchomiliśmy wentylację wilgotność powietrza w domu wyglądała tak:



W kwietniu dom a właściwie obejście wygladało tak:






Ponieważ w tym okresie pojawiła się dodatkowa gotówka z Urzedu Skarbowego - tak, tak raz w roku to oni płacą :tongue: , postanowiliśmy zrobic jakieś podejście do domu bo po każdym deszczu wejście do domu było praktycznie niemożliwe, stad płyty. Nawet ksiadz po kolędzie zwrócił nam uwagę że nie ma jak wejść :jaw drop: , niestety kasy było niewielke więc i kostka nie była najwyzszych lotów, dzięki mojemu szefowi (robiłem już w firmie budowlanej) udało mi się załatwić niedrogo kostkę u lokalnego producenta. Na razie tylko 50m2 czyli wejście do domu i podjazd. Kostka przelezała 2 mce zanim mozna z nią było coś zrobić. Powiem szczerze ze nigdy kostki nie układałem ale jak zobaczyłem ceny robocizny to mi się zachciało. Jednak musieliśmy w jakiś sposób zgubić różnicę terenu między podjazdem, chodnikiem i resztą naszej dziąłki. Żonka trzy dni tworzyła projekt i w koncu .....był. Pożyczyłem z pracy zagęszczarkę, niwelator optyczny i laserowy, rurki do poziomowania i betoniarkę. I do roboty.

Pierwsze co trzeba było oczywiście obsadzić krawężniki, żeby ładniej to wyglądało schody postanowiliśmy zrobić z palisady "palinea", 







Niestety to również była robota na popołudnia, tym gorsza że człowiek zmęczony po 9 godzinach pracy na innej budowie wracał do domu i po obiadku zapierniczał na swojej budowie. Powoli ale jakoś to szło.

Najpierw poszedł "tłuczeń" a własciwie gruz, oczywiście tylko betonowy lub cementowy, gipsowy na śmietnik, potem zagęszczarka, piasek i zagęszczarka, rurki, wypoziomowane, półsuchy beton, zagęszczarka ....i gotowe na kostkę. Oczywiście robota tylko we dwoje...z żonką...takie tam romantyczne popołudnia we dwoje :hug: 







A to własnie Palinea








I'll be back....

----------


## [email protected]

Dostałem od mojego byłego szefa, a właściwie wziąłem za zgodą i pozwoleniem uszkodzony niwelator Fennela, podobno po upadku coś sie tam stało. Mam zamiar go naprawić tzn wysłać do firmy która się tym zajmie, robił już ktoś coś takiego? Pytam o ekonomiczne uzasadnienie, używkę tej firmy mozna znależc za 250zł jeśli sie zmieszcze w tej cenie to bede robił. Moze ma ktoś zbędny trójnóg do niwelatora na zbyciu, chętnie przyjme - oczywiście nie za darmo.

----------


## [email protected]

No dobra jak już jestem to opowiem jak to dalej z ta kostką było, wieć po obsadzeniu krawężnikami całego zarysu zaczęliśmy z małżem układać, niestety jak już pisałem wczesniej z braku funduszy kostka poszła tania - ledwo 30zł/m2 wiec tez nie szalelismy z kolorami, miało do dachu pasować wiec kupiliśmy tylko szary i grafit. A było tak:



Poziom musiał być :big grin: 





Jak widać kostka nie jest najwyższych lotów



A tak wyszło na końcu, rośliny posadzone, pod krzaki poszła geowłoknina a nastepnie kamień, no i oczywiście trawa, przy niej narobiłem się że hej, glebogryzrka spalinowa, kilkanaście godzin pracy, rece mi odpadały bo sprzet mocny ale sprzegło uruchamiajace obroty na wale trzeba było cały czas wciskać wiec palce odpadały ale....pół działki już mamy w trawie.














Wydaje mi się że ładnie wyszło, plan żony po drobnych korektach i konsultacjach wyszedł wyśmienicie, jak widać również poczciwa Lagunka która przepracowała cała budowę, poszła w nowe ręce a tu na podjeżdzie pojawiła się nowa fura.....szkoda było naszej Lagunki która całkowicie zaprzeczyła chodzącym plotkom na temat "królowej lawet".

Nie mniej jestem dumny ze swojego podjazdu, a właściwie na razie jest go pół, wiosną będziemy kończyć drugą połowę.

Na koniec pytanie do samorobów i nie tylko - na wiosne bedzie rok jak już kostka leży, temat jest taki że chcemy ja zaimpregnować żeby wydobyć kolor i zabezpieczyć ja. Ma ktoś może jakieś sprawdzone impregnaty do bruku?

----------


## yasiek

Nie wiem czym impregnować kostkę, ale wiem, że nie laguna królową lawet jest a alfa  :smile:  niby stereotyp a ci znajomi co mieli nie zaprzeczali.
Placyk przed domem wyszedł Ci zaje....ie. Też kiedyś sobie kosteczkę ułożę, sam, bo nie dam stówy za m2 robocizny.

----------


## [email protected]

Na zdjeciach widać białe wykwity, zeszły już z kostki ale zaczyna delikatnie zielenieć - wiec marzec kwiecien musze impregnować i to szybko, i tak bede juz pewnie musial jakas chemia myc

----------


## [email protected]

Poniewaz materiału się trochę nazbierało czas był powoli się brać za górną łazienkę która była goła jak.....Stała tylko wanna.....Na początek poszła zabudowa prysznica, ponieważ koniecznie ubzdurałem sobie panel prysznicowy postanowiłem jedną ze ścianek uraczyć zabudową żeby ukryć w niej instalację do panela








Potem przyszedł czas na narożnik i zabudowę stelaża







Tu ze stelażami zrobiłem to co w łazience na dole - czyli nogi zostały zabetonowane na wysokości około 10cm

----------


## [email protected]

To jak z tym impregnatem do polbruku? Podrzuci ktoś coś?

----------


## [email protected]

Nikt nie impregnował, ale znalazłem na dysku kwiatek - spójrzcie jak moja małżonka najukochańsza planowała urzadzenie kuchni











I to wszystko w "wolnym czasie w czasie pracy" :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## sebcioc55

Planowanie zajebiste  :big grin:  pozazdrościć żóny  :smile:

----------


## tomdts

> I to wszystko w "wolnym czasie w czasie pracy"


Dobre to planowanie...

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

Potem przyszedł czas na strukturę. Ponieważ w firmie często kładliśmy gotowy tynk strukturalny z wiader na bazie żywicy, pierwszą możliwość jaką rozpatrywałem była właśnie taka. Jednak taka gotowa zaprawa o granulacji 1,5 - 2,0 z Caparola miała kosztować w granicy okolo 3,5tys. zł. Dlatego zacząłem poszukiwać innej możliwości i po rozmowie z ówczesnym szefem zdecydowałem że położe Caparola ale z worków. Czyli najpierw struktura a dopiero potem malowanie. Wstepnie wychodziło taniej. Zakupiłem dwadzieścia worków zaprawy o granulacji 1,5. Wydawała mi się odpowiednia bo robiłem wczesniej dwójką ale wg mnie była zbyt gruba. Oczywiście żeby to położyć trzeba to robić ekipą min. 4 osób bo trzeba to robic szybko. Pożyczyłem więc rusztowanie z firmy a własciwie kilka przęseł tak aby obstawić jedną ścianę. Jedno popołudnie a właściwie 2 godziny i sciana była gotowa. Niestety z tego etapu prac mam mało zdjęć. Ścianę frontową a włkaściwie wnękę drzwiową i garażową robiłem sam z żonką i wyszła świetnie. Reszta ja i 3 pomocników. 







Chłopaki nie chcieli kasy za pomoc ale zazyczyli sobie grilla. Więc kilka dni po robocie była niezła biba.....

----------


## [email protected]

Po całej robocie zostały mi trzy worki struktury które oddałem. W jednym z worków w trakcie roboty trafiłem na grudki jakby stwardniałą strukturę. Od tego czasu każdy worek był przesiewany. Przy zdawaniu trzech worków zwróciłem na to uwagę w hurtowni a babka dała mi dodatkowy rabat. Dzięki temu koszt materiału wyszedł 430zł!!! na cały dom.

----------


## [email protected]

A jak się już zaczeło to trzeba było robić łazienkę:



Półki zostały zrobione



Koncepcja zabudowy sedesu i bidetu długo sie ustalała i była jeszcze zmieniana juz w trakcie realizacji, małż miał wiele pomysłów



I niestety jedna ścianę musiałem prostować regipsem, ponieważ zamiarowałem samodzielnie układać płytki w łazience, żeby to było łatwiejsze dla mnie jako osoby bez doświadczenia - wszystkie sciany i płaszczyzny musiały być równe



A wnęka prysznicowa wyglądała tak

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Witam

Zagaiłem w dzienniku "tomdts" bo widziałem , że tam zaglądasz sprawę Twojej płyty fundamentowej.
Swego czasu wzbudziła trochę kontrowersji bo jest praktycznie bez zbrojenia ( tylko obwodowe ).

Jak się sprawuje po kilku latach ?

Tomek

----------


## [email protected]

mam zrobione znaczniki na kanalizie i obserwuje je od dwóch lat, ani drgnely, pekniec nie widac zatem jest ok,

----------


## 19TOMEK65

No to kamień z serca.
Dla mnie jest to ważna wiadomość , bo jak widzę ile stali pakowane jest w płytę fundamentową, to strach.
Będę miał argumenty dla projektanta.

----------


## bobwwo

Witam,
super opisana budowa, gratuluje wytrwałości i samozaparcia :smile: 
Pisałem wcześniej do Pana na mail, ale chyba nie został odczytany.
Chciałbym też stawiać swój dom na płycie, wykonanej w ten sam sposób jak Pan to zrobił u siebie. Jeszcze nie wybrałem u siebie kierownika budowy, więc czy byłaby możliwość podania kontaktu do Pana ekipy?

pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

Ale do jakiej ekipy? Plyte robilem sam

----------


## bobwwo

Chodzi mi konkretnie o Kierownika Budowy. Pisał Pan, że ma spore doświadczenie i nie boi się tematu  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Dokladnie, tyle ze gdzies podzialem namiar do niego, ale po swietach sprobuje go zlokalizowac tylko nie wiem czy az taki kawalek dojedzie, ale dam namiar i sie dogadujcie.

----------


## bobwwo

OK. To czekam na info. Dzięki

----------


## kasiamirek

bardzo fajny dziennik. Gratuluje zrobił Pan kawał dobrej roboty ! 

A proszę powiedzieć jak spisuje się pompa ciepła jako główne źródło ogrzewania ?

----------

